# Votre talent de secrétaire...



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

[...]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

A voté... OUI


----------



## barbarella (11 Août 2003)

C'est ok


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

Ok. Cahier 4 - Page 20.

J'aurais dû écouter maman.


----------



## Oizo (11 Août 2003)

Ok aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Cahier 3 Page 82_


----------



## bonpat (11 Août 2003)

Je t'en prend 5 :

 Cahier 2 : p 56
 Cahier 3 : p 173
 Cahier 4 : p 82
 Annexe 1 : p 33
 Annexe 2 : p 62


----------



## barbarella (11 Août 2003)

Cahier 3 page 15


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2003)

Cahier 4, page 69.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Cahier 4 - Page 20.
> J'aurais dû écouter maman.



elle t'aurait dit d'enlever tes moufles avant de commencer


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> elle t'aurait dit d'enlever tes moufles avant de commencer



Elle m'aurait surtout dit de surveiller mes fréquentations.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Elle m'aurait surtout dit de surveiller mes fréquentations.



et pourquoi crois-tu qu'elle m'a demandé de te prendre en charge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






elle m'a dit que ce serait une expérience inoubliable (tu parles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais une très grande marque d'estime pour moi de sa part (merci du cadeau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
on a bien raison de dire que l'amour est aveugle


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2003)

Allez ca roule!  Cahier 2 : p 55

PS: faudrait faire un récapitulatif des pages deja prises et de celles a prendre.

PS 2 : ca va pas te prendre autant de temps de scanner les pages que de les tapper toi meme?

PS 3 : pourquoi y'a pas de cahier 1? C'est deja tappé? J'aurais bien aimé faire la page 1 du roman.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah quand on peut rendre service a peu de frais...


----------



## nato kino (11 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pages retenues :
> &gt; Cahier 2 : 55 &amp; 56
> &gt; Cahier 3 : pages 15, 82, 173, ...
> &gt; Cahier 4 : pages 20, 69, 82, ...
> ...


Je te prend les pages "27" des cahiers 3 et 4 et des deux annexes et les pages "4" des mêmes cahiers et annexes.


----------



## barbarella (11 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pages retenues :
> &gt; Cahier 2 : 55 &amp; 56
> &gt; Cahier 3 : pages 15, 82, 173, ...
> &gt; Cahier 4 : pages 20, 69, 82, ...
> ...



Tu pourrais pas donner les noms ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

cahier 3, pages 1 à 3
cahier 4, pages 1 à 3


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...) Mais ça me demande une organisation... _"à la Suisse"_, voyez ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui? On m'a appelé?


----------



## Philito (11 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pages retenues :
> &gt; Cahier 2 : 55 &amp; 56
> &gt; Cahier 3 : pages 4, 15, 27, 82, 173, ...
> &gt; Cahier 4 : pages 4, 20, 27, 69, 82, ...
> ...



Ben alors je prends les pages 30 des cahiers 3 et 4


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pages retenues :
> &gt; Cahier 2 : 55 &amp; 56
> &gt; Cahier 3 : pages 4, 15, 27, 30, 82, 173, ...
> &gt; Cahier 4 : pages 4, 20, 27, 30, 69, 82, ...
> ...



Je prends les pages 1 à 3 (incluse) des cahiers 2, 3 et 4.


----------



## bonpat (11 Août 2003)

CHOISISSEZ UN CAHIER ET UNE PAGE : 
&gt; Cahier 2 : 55 &amp; 56, 
&gt; Cahier 3 : 1 à 173, 
&gt; Cahier 4 : 1 à 82, 
&gt; Annexe 1 : 6 à 33, 
&gt; Annexe 2 : 1 à 62. 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je prends les pages 1 à 3 (incluse) des cahiers 2, 3 et 4.



Pas dans le cahier 2


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes excuses, Doc !
> Mon récap' est pas à jour : Vieux Râleur a pris une option dessus !
> 
> 
> ...



Enfin, un peu d'ordre et d'autorité


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2003)

C'est une peu comme le SETI @ Home ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du calcul partagé pour le roman de Roberto : ROBERTO @ Home ! Youpi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu peux m'envoyer une page de ton choix ou le *Cahier 3 page 6*.


----------



## anntraxh (12 Août 2003)

et deux petites pages  _au hazard_  pour moi, si on peut taper avec deux (petits) doigts ... hihihi ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Pas de problème, Roberto.

Je prends donc les pages 1 à 3 (incluse) du cahier 2 et des annexes 1 et 2.


----------



## Philito (12 Août 2003)

En fait maintenant un doute me taraude.... et éveille ma curiosité, ça ressemble à quoi ton écriture.... connaissant celle de plusiseurs illustrateurs.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je nous vois déjà avec notre marabout flash n° 56: l'égyptologie pour les nuls en train d'essayer de déchiffrer tes pattes de mouches ou ton texte entraîné par les idées qui jaillisent de partout à n'en plus finir.... (désolé, je t'imagine comme ça....)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis tu nous met un exemple de morceau de scan.... (bien que je le découvrirais assez tôt sinon....)

Et dis nous la vérité, es tu sûr que tu arrives déjà à le relire toi-même ????


----------



## barbarella (12 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> En fait maintenant un doute me taraude.... et éveille ma curiosité, ça ressemble à quoi ton écriture.... connaissant celle de plusiseurs illustrateurs.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu me brûles la politesse, j'étais juste entrain d'y penser, alors je commence par une page, et on verra après


----------



## Philito (12 Août 2003)

désolé.... mais enfin c'est dit pour tous....


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> page 69.


M'aurait étonné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moi je vais prendre la page 6 dès que c'est possible :
Cahier 3 &amp; 4 et Annexes 1 &amp; 2.

Sauf si bebert prends page 6 cahier 3, ça m'en fait plus que 3.


----------



## KARL40 (12 Août 2003)

Salut,

tu peux me mettre 3 pages de coté (je te laisse choisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
J'ai besoin de faire des progrès en "tapotage" de clavier


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai besoin de faire des progrès en "tapotage" de clavier



"de clavier" seulement


----------



## KARL40 (12 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> "de clavier" seulement



Pourquoi ? tu aimes te tapoter autre chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? tu aimes tapoter autre chose ?



mais bien sur


----------



## KARL40 (12 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mais bien sur



J'entends pas !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'entends pas !



évidemment, faut tenir le cornet à l'oreille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_j'y vais_


----------



## bonpat (12 Août 2003)

C'est fini


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini



et...
ça fait du bien


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

C'est Léon qui se charge des scans ??


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Pendant qu'on y est, tu ne veux pas une traduction en Moldave aussi ? Ça pourrait servir, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarfff !!!
> *JUSTE REMARQUE !*
> Bon, écoutez : Les mots que vous arriverez pas à décrypter, vous mettez "???", d'accord ?
> 
> Si vous arrivez à ce résultat : *"??? se mit le ??? dans le ??? avec ???, ??? ??? et sortit son ??? qu'il ??? à Vanessa, laquelle s'écria : "???, non pas ??? pourquoi ??? tu ça ?"*, LAISSEZ TOMBER !!





allo, allo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ici, les champollions du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme quoi: la boisson mène à tout


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors donc là je m'y mets parce que j'ai besoin de vous, plus particulièrement de l'aide que pourraient m'apporter vos *TALENTS DE SECRÉTAIRE*.
> Ca vous branche ?
> _Do you want play with me ?_



Si ça nous branche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






il aime les émotions fortes, le Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






vu l'équipe ici présente, va pas être déçu du voyage


----------



## barbarella (12 Août 2003)

Qu'insinues-tu ? Cette mission est d'une importance capitale, te rends-tu compte, qu'un jour, quand le roman de Roberto s'arrachera, tu pourras fièrement dire : J'en ai tapé une page. 
La gloire est à nous


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

C'est une honte !! J'ai toujours pensé que les patrons étaient un frein à la productivité...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Qu'insinues-tu ? Cette mission est d'une importance capitale, te rends-tu compte, qu'un jour, quand le roman de Roberto s'arrachera, tu pourras fièrement dire : J'en ai tapé une page.
> La gloire est à nous



"la gloire est à moi"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mes 3 pages sont en retour à l'auteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chaud devant, très


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quelqu'un peut peut-être l'appeler pour l'envoyer à l'aut' bout du monde ????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Envoies-le à Montaigu, ton patron  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... avec l'Amie Ricorée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça devrait l'occuper cinq minutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_en passant par par la digue, bien sur_


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> "la gloire est à moi"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veinard !! Moi je n'avais qu'une page... mais HOT HOT HOT pour le coup...!!


----------



## barbarella (12 Août 2003)

J'ai rien reçu je fais pas partie des tapeurs privilégiés


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Veinard !! Moi je n'avais qu'une page... mais HOT HOT HOT pour le coup...!!



c'était bien mon impression  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un obsédé, ce Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*toutes* les pages sont *hot*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Patience, Princesse.



il a  *beaucoup* de mal à te trouver des pages à peu près présentables


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hein-quoi-déjà ????*



euh...
oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... mais j'ai mal aux doigts par ta faute


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hein-quoi-déjà ????*


Le Léon, faudrait penser à l'arroser de temps en temps, sinon, il va sècher sur le scanner...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Râleur et toi êtes _PAR HASARD_ tombés sur *LE PASSAGE* spécial _"Je sors de prison, bonjour madame ça va, moi ça va."_




choix ô combien judicieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu as eu affaire à des *tapeurs de confiance*





... qui t'ont rendu du papier propre


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Râleur et toi êtes _PAR HASARD_ tombés sur *LE PASSAGE* spécial _"Je sors de prison, bonjour madame ça va, moi ça va."_


Ça risque d'être un peu léger quand même pour les Hot d'Or...


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Râleur et toi êtes _PAR HASARD_ tombés sur *LE PASSAGE* spécial _"Je sors de prison, bonjour madame ça va, moi ça va."_



Et le hasard fait bien les choses !!


----------



## Fulvio (12 Août 2003)

Allez Roro, mets-m'en deux, steplé !


----------



## nemo44 (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pages retenues :
> &gt; Cahier 2 : 55 &amp; 56
> &gt; Cahier 3 : pages 1 à 5, 15, 27, 30, 82, 173, ...
> &gt; Cahier 4 : pages 1 à 4, 20, 27, 30, 69, 82, ...
> ...



J'rentre dans la bataille !!!

Je prends la page 12 des cahier 2 et 3 et annexes 1 et 2


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2003)

bon ma page 55 du cahier 2 etait moyenement chaude (un debut dir at on) tu m'en ballance une autre?


----------



## anntraxh (12 Août 2003)

puisqu'il FAUT choisir ... s'il y a des pages 77 libres , je prend !


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est une peu comme le SETI @ Home !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'attend avec impatience ma page


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

un *récapitulatif* siouplait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci


----------



## Philito (12 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'attend avec impatience ma page



Oui et moi aussi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On est vraiment pas des privilégiés.... et tant que t'y es à scanner comme un malade, tu pourrais y passer Rakel ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ou elle est encore au grenier....)


----------



## aricosec (12 Août 2003)

je peus m'inscrire pour une préface  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







.
de ce temps les pépés,c'est un peu flemmingite aïgu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Bon ben puisque Léon est resté collé à la vitre du scan et que les pompiers sont tous au feu, je vais me prendre une 'tite journée de RTT moi...


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Une cascade fera bien l'affaire... A l'ombre, quelques bouteilles au frais... Une petite sieste les pieds dans l'eau... Pas besoin de plus.


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ce qu'il me faudrait pour traiter tout cela, c'est... c'est... une secrétaire !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mince...!! Faut aussi un brushing ?


----------



## Philito (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon :
> *Pages retenues :*
> &gt; Cahier 2 : 55 &amp; 56
> &gt; Cahier 3 : pages 1 à 5, 15, 27, 30, 77, 80, 81, 82, 173, ...
> ...



Donc tu écrirais lisiblement, nous voilà rassurés.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon ben on attend....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Enfin voyons ça se voit : *C'est UNE MISE EN PLI !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



réservation:
cahier 3, pages 6,7 et 8

gracias


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Note : Les textes tapés étaient *par-faits* !!_



Manquerait plus que ce ne soit pas le cas !!


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> réservation:
> cahier 3, pages 6,7 et 8
> 
> gracias



C'est la suite de ton passage show-chaud ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Note : Les textes tapés étaient *par-faits* !!_



en aurais-tu douté une seule seconde


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Enfin voyons ça se voit : *C'est UNE MISE EN PLI !!*



Elle n'a pas la raie tout à fait au milieu...


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'a pas la raie tout à fait au milieu...



C'est bon, je sors...


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> réservation:
> cahier 3, pages 6,7 et 8
> 
> gracias



J'avais déjà réservé la page 3.6. Alors si tu la reçois avant moi, je jette l'éponge


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, je sors...



la recoiffer


----------



## Fulvio (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui fais une mèche, et puis ben *tu l'allumes !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, Roro, qu'est-ce t'attends pour m'en mettre deux ? De quoi ?... Naaan, des pages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N'importe lesquelles, j'ai pas fait les comptes de celles qui restent.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Roberto, une petite suggestion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ici, ça ressemble de plus en plus à un souk en folie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







demandes seulement le nombre de pages souhaité et tu attribues toi-même les pages selon le nombre demandé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'essaie de t'imaginer cherchant à mettre un peu d'ordre entre ce qui t'es demandé, ce que tu as envoyé et ce que tu as reçu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... ma sieste est foutue


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Pages retenues :*
> &gt; Cahier 2 : 55 &amp; 56
> &gt; Cahier 3 : pages 1 à 5, 15, 27, 30, 77, 80, 81, 82, 173, ...
> &gt; Cahier 4 : pages 1 à 4, 20, 27, 30, 69, 77, 82, ...
> ...


Hem,
Moi j'ai demandé les pages 6 à chaque fois, ce serait bien que tu en prennes note. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, Vieux râleur à raison, tu donnes dans l'ordre, moi je veux bien 5 pages pour commencer.


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Hem,
> Moi j'ai demandé les pages 6 à chaque fois, ce serait bien que tu en prennes note.
> 
> 
> ...



Trop tard pour la C3P6 ! Je l'ai reçue, décryptée et renvoyée à l'instant.
Je suis prêt à recevoir une autre page !


----------



## Fulvio (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oizo, Lupus Yonderboy, Anntraxh et Philito ont reçu leurs pages...
> 
> _Ca, c'est pour signifier aux autres que ÇA AVANCE *MALGRÉ TOUT* !!_
> 
> ...



Verrais ça ce soir


----------



## Philito (13 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Verrais ça ce soir



idem.... au moins ça fait avancer les choses.....


----------



## Oizo (13 Août 2003)

J'ai terminé de taper la page 82 du cahier 3
*Je vais choisir pour continuer les pages 83 à 86 du cahier 3 également...*


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * C'est noté !*


Bon, ben donne moi des pages au hasard si tu veux pas noter les miennes


----------



## barbarella (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * C'est noté !*
> 
> Pages retenues :
> &gt; Cahier 2 : 55 &amp; 56
> ...



J'ai un problème, je tapais, tranquillement quand ton mail a disparu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'en étais là : _que mon coude droit fracassait la face du cogneur, je lui ai rabattu la tête violemment, son nez explosait, il est parti en arrière, en vrac, en battant des bras_.

Pourrais tu me renvoyer la page et la 13 du cahier 3 par la même occasion. 

Merci


----------



## bebert (13 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un problème, je tapais, tranquillement quand ton mail a disparu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore une déconnexion inopinée !!!


----------



## barbarella (13 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Encore une déconnexion inopinée !!!



Pfffffffffffffffffff.................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est bon je l'ai retrouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Envoies moi quand même la page 13 du cahier 3, stp


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais tu me renvoyer la page et la 13 du cahier 3 par la même occasion.
> 
> Merci



Moi je veux bien prendre la 14 du cahier 3


----------



## bonpat (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Que ceux parmi les tapeurs z'émérites m'ayant déjà envoyé leurs textes mais n'ayant pas eu leur petite prime veuillent bien me pardonner et m'en faire réclamation.*
> 
> _Bonpat, pardon : bonpat, j'ai un doute, tu l'as eu, ton p'tit cadeau ??_



ben non


----------



## bonpat (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouf ! j'avais lu "Suce !"


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2003)

J'ai pas demandé de suze moi !!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> ben non



Pareil


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas demandé de suze moi !!



Un petit gignolet a la place?


----------



## barbarella (13 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> ben non



Moi, je lai eu


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je lai eu



pffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toujours les memes


----------



## Philito (13 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! j'avais lu "Suce !"



AAARRRRffffffff....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Que ceux parmi les tapeurs z'émérites m'ayant déjà envoyé leurs textes mais n'ayant pas eu leur petite prime veuillent bien me pardonner et m'en faire réclamation.





			
				Globalcut a dit:
			
		

> Non










			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pages retenues :
> &gt; Cahier 2 : 55 &amp; 56
> &gt; Cahier 3 : pages 1 à 5, 13 à 15, 27, 30, 77, 80 à 86, 173, ...
> &gt; Cahier 4 : pages 1 à 4, 20, 27, 30, 69, 77, 82, ...
> ...



Allez je me réserve les gros blocs 30 à 40 sur le cahier 3 et 4 comme ils sont libres.... et ainsi tu me livres quand tu peux.... je me pose la question de savoir si c'est pas plus facile pour toi de faxer les pages.. sans que ça te coute un balle, c'est pas possible avec l'informatique moderne et l'adsl.... (non j'ai pas fait une recherche dans macOSX  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) surtout de France à Belgique, mais ça pourrait économiser du scan.....



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi je me suis lancé là-d'dans ?? - Pourquoi je me suis lancé là-d'dans ?? - Pourquoi je me suis lancé là-d'dans ?? - Pourquoi je me suis lancé là-d'dans ?? - Je vais m'en sortir - Je vais m'en sortir - Je vais m'en sortir - Je vais m'en sortir - Je vais m'en sortir - Je vais m'en sortir...



Alors voilà patron, j'ai fait quelques petites analyses et j'en viens à la conclusion qu'il faut que la compagnie s'achète quatre scanners A3 aujourd'hui sinon on coule..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non, non j'vous jure.... mais si....


----------



## nemo44 (13 Août 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> J'rentre dans la bataille !!!
> 
> Je prends la page 12 des cahier 2 et 3 et annexes 1 et 2



Semblerait que je compte pour du beurre


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'histoire d'un mec, un bourguignon, qui a fait une ÉNORME connerie, et qui sort de prison au bout de 20ans avec l'idée légitime mais tout à fait naïve que le seul souci qu'il va avoir désormais ça va être de se réinsérer...



mais c'est le futur fueilleton de l'été sur TF1...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







dans tous les cas... on aura noté le bon gout de notre ami concernant la secretaire...


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2003)

et la secretaire qui a mélangé toutes les pages, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,se relevant de dessous le bureau, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,la page 3 du cahier 4,remplacé par le 7 du cahier 2,le pauvre ROBERTO est paumé,le challenge était trop fort,mais c'est bien qu'il ai essayé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2003)

Ben me voilà de retour de RTT... La baignade et la cascade ont tenues leurs promesses... La fraicheur aussi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je suis prêt pour les pages suivantes !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2003)

De plus, j'attend aussi ma surprise...


----------



## Philito (13 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben me voilà de retour de RTT... La baignade et la cascade ont tenues leurs promesses... La fraicheur aussi !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi aussi, mais il semble qu'il va falloir attendre.... Roberto s'en sors pas avec les scans.... (mais si tu t'en sors, roberto, .... à ton aise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2003)

Je crois surtout que roberto devrait botter un peu plus souvent le cul de Léon qui fait rien que s'endormir sur le scann !!


----------



## bonpat (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Au programme demain midi si tout va bien : scans du cahier 4 première tournée.



Je peux te prendre les pages : 6, 11, 13, 27, 36, 49 numéro complémentaire : 64


----------



## bebert (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Donc bon, si je suis bien :
> 
> *Pages retenues ou déjà tapées :*
> &gt; Cahier 2 : 55 &amp; 56
> ...



Et la page 6 du cahier 3 que je t'ai rendu hier ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Tu peux m'envoyer la page suivante stp ?


----------



## Philito (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je me demandais quelle "image' vous pouviez vous faire de mon roman, à le taper ainsi par bribes... ?



Salut Roberto....

Je ne sais pas si tu as répondu à mes mails, mais à cette adresse je ne sais que les lire le soir....

Mais comme déjà dit, pour moi, c'est frustrant de ne pas avoir une dizaine de pages à lire..... je veux plus.... je crois que ça va faire bizarre quand on va passer du carnet 3 au 4 et sauter un peu partout dans l'histoire, en tout cas je me réjouis....


----------



## barbarella (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oh Oh ! Mollo !_
> J'envoie déjà la moisson du jour, et tu auras la tienne, d'ailleurs...
> *Pas de panique !*
> 
> ...



Ca a l'air bien, un peu violent, mais bien


----------



## bebert (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oh Oh ! Mollo !_
> J'envoie déjà la moisson du jour, et tu auras la tienne, d'ailleurs...
> *Pas de panique !*
> 
> ...



Excuses ! Je suis devenu accro, désolé !


----------



## Philito (14 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _N'hésitez pas, comme certains, à dépasser les limites imparties au tapeur de base pour me donner votre avis, énoncer des critiques, etc, j'y porterai le plus grand intérêt, même si la vision globale du truc vous manque forcément, et en tenant compte du fait qu'il s'agit d'un journal intime, ce qui est une forme littéraire *extrèmement pratique* : quand le narrateur est fatigué ou qu'il a pas le temps, *il écrit pas bien !!*_



Tu me fais peur là quand je repense à ma page....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je vais pouvoir taper ce soir.... mwa....?


----------



## Philito (14 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tous les scans que vous recevez ont été écrit d'une main fébrile par des nuits d'insomnie !_



mais donc tu n'a pas fait 20 ans de taule, tu n'étais pas dans un lit avec une minerve un platre sur tout le torse et couvert de bleus.... ouffff, j'ai compris ça quand tu parlais de journal intime....


----------



## anntraxh (14 Août 2003)

nouvelle commande : p 78 et 79, cahier 3 ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et hop !


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2003)

Moi j'ai juste compris qu'il était sorti avec un grosse baignoire à la gare Saint-Lazare ! Du coup il a loupé le train pour Autun


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

eh, m'sieu Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si vous voulez bien signer là, oui là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la livraison est effectuée


----------



## anntraxh (14 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Argh*, Anntraxh ma chérie, tu crois vraiment qu'il suffit de dire : _"Et hop !"_



ben quand tu as le temps , hin ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



encore heureux que Tarist ne lit pas ce szreeze !!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Août 2003)

Faudra renommer le fil : "Les accros de Roberto" ou alors "Roberto et les dix petits nègres" pour faire dans le policier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je me contente de soutenir moralement, au moins pour l'instant : j'ai déjà pas le courage de taper ce que je devrais taper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon courage !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Argh*, Anntraxh ma chérie, tu crois vraiment qu'il suffit de dire : _"Et hop !"_



euh...

Roberto... 

limite vexatoire, là


----------



## Philito (14 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai déjà signalé que vous étiez des z'amours !!*



NON !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Et arrête tu me décoiffes !!!!


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2003)

Zyva, Roberto, file moi toutes tes pages 35 !


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)

Et la page 13 du cahier 3, elle en est où ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

j'aurais bien aimé participé aussi...
malheureusement j'suis en plein déménagement et en plus j'crois bien m'être froissé le doigt qui se trouve à côté du ptit doigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aïe!  ouïe! ça fait vachement pas du bien quand je veux le plier... bin j'peux plus, c'est con! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors wala j'voulais quand même dire à Roberto, que si j'avais pu 
bin j'aurais aimer avec vous tous participer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si jamais il reste des pages après le 18 de ce mois bah j'en veux bien une "hot"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> j'crois bien m'être froissé le doigt qui se trouve à côté du ptit doigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et voilà une handicapée de l'auriculaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






à mon avis, une page "hot" est vivement déconseillée dans cet état


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Août 2003)

la page 1 - 1 -A est-elle prise ?
sinon balances en une autre


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et voilà une handicapée de l'auriculaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut suivre Vieux Raleur :



			
				oupsy a dit:
			
		

> j'crois bien m'être froissé le doigt qui se trouve à côté du ptit doigt



C'est donc l'annulaire. Ce qui, j'en conviens, n'enlève rien à la douleur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

exact, suis handicapé (moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) par ma spontanéité bien connue


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> exact, suis handicapé (moi aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc Oupsy, a droit à sa page *HOT*





C'est pas juste


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Donc Oupsy, a droit à sa page *HOT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je reconnais bien là ton bon coeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais, à son âge, est-ce bien raisonnable


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je reconnais bien là ton bon coeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et au mien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et au mien



voulais pas te vexer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais, attachée dans ton fauteuil en remorque, je ne te voyais pas courir grand risque


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> voulais pas te vexer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boooooooof si tu savais


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Boooooooof si tu savais



suis pas très malin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



suis désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je reconnais bien là ton bon coeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barbarella et mi, on a tout juste un an de différence...  faut suivre le Vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et "l'anniversaire des matelos" y sert à quoi ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et au mien



c'est comme mi, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_j'sors... va pas mieux... va pas être 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour li déménagement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






bonne nuit tous!
@+plus_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

un an, c'est considérable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_faut que je m'en sorte, sinon je vais me faire écharper_


----------



## aricosec (14 Août 2003)

et voila BARBARELLA et VIEUX RALEUR parti pour pondre 3 cahiers de 28 pages sur le drame de OUPSY et son doigt,pourtant on doit pouvoir faire mieux,une saga par exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
le doigt d'OUPSY a travers les ages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> Semblerait que je compte pour du beurre


T'inquiètes, t'es pas le seul


----------



## anntraxh (14 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Est-ce bien raisonnable ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pffffff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FAVORITISME ....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Est-ce bien raisonnable ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cela part d'un bon sentiment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh...
afin de faire un boulot sérieux, je me propose de servir de *tapeur testeur* afin de vérifier si l'état d'incapacité -que nous souhaitons temporaire- d'Oupsy ne risque pas d'être aggravé par cet exercice éreintant qu'est la frappe d'une page *hot*





j'suis dévoué, non


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)

Bien reçue la page du jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2003)

Voilà, j'ai fait mon devoir... Mais je m'attendais à quelque chose de plus croustillant pour la page 69... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'était un peu glauque...


----------



## Fulvio (14 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu veux du hard qui tâche ???



J'ai déjà eu ! Dans mon extrait, ils écoutaient du Led Zep


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Août 2003)

J'ai rien reçu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est normal Dr ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...) Toi aussi tu veux du hard qui tâche ??? (...)



Ouais mais pas trop... T'as du stock?


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà eu ! Dans mon extrait, ils écoutaient du Led Zep



Moi j'ai eu Zizi Top !


----------



## Philito (14 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu Zizi Top !



Moi il écoute pas de musique, il est pas en état.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Roberto pour les pages, ça va te revenir vite....!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2003)

Tu me mettras la page 53 du cahier 3...


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2003)

Si je pouvais en avoir plein pour le w-e du 15 août, ce serait cool !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, afin de contenter les bonnes volontés, je m'occupe des tapeurs qui n'ont encore rien tapé !
> *GlobalCut et Dark Templar, la Dream Team de la Saisie© !*



Je suis en plein entrainement


----------



## Philito (15 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, Bébert, je ne crois pas que ce sera possib' cet après-m'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi j'en ai reçu pas mal, et c'est pour mon week-end justement















 désolé, mais je n'en refile pas

c'est à MOI


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

bébert, j'en ai quelques unes d'avance, on peut sûrement s'arranger (je n'accepte que les chèques et les espèces)


----------



## anntraxh (15 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> moi j'en ai reçu pas mal, et c'est pour mon week-end justement
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 M'wouais ... après ton 15 août en Outremeuse 
dans quel état seras-tu pour taper ces pages, hin  ?!?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> bébert, j'en ai quelques unes d'avance, on peut sûrement s'arranger (je n'accepte que les chèques et les espèces)



Ouh là... ça va compliquer la tâche de Roberto ça...


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> bébert, j'en ai quelques unes d'avance, on peut sûrement s'arranger (je n'accepte que les chèques et les espèces)



P.S. Roberto, je te réserve tout ce qui reste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_Les affaires reprennent_


----------



## bebert (15 Août 2003)

Y'en a qui se sont rué comme des sauvages et qui ont créé la pénurie ! Je crie au scandale ! Je vote pour les tickets de rationnement !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2003)

je mets une option sur le 1er tome de:

*Les mémoires de l'Amie Ricorée, sa vie, son oeuvre.*


ce sera interdit à l'affichage mais à lire en hiver exclusivement


----------



## Philito (15 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> M'wouais ... après ton 15 août en Outremeuse
> dans quel état seras-tu pour taper ces pages, hin  ?!?



Bien, super bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et il y a demain surtout que je compte taper et suivre cette histoire....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et samedi on verra, je ne rentre sur bruxelles que dimanche pour terminer.... voilà na !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Roberto, allez Roberto..... !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (15 Août 2003)

Je ne sais plus trop où j'en suis, entre les pages demandées et celles déjà tapées, je ne dois pas être loin d'avoir rempli mon contract. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors mon cher Roberto, si il te reste encore quelques pages orphelines, je suis ton homme !!


----------



## nato kino (15 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> je suis ton homme !!



En tout bien tout honneur, s'entend !!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Août 2003)

C'etait sympa à faire, domage que j'ai plus trop le temps, j'aurais bien aimé connaitre la suite


----------



## nato kino (15 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as de quoi faire, mec.



Ben justement, j'ai plus de page à taper là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors si môssieur voulait bien rebrancher son scann et m'envoyer quelques pages, qui se suivent où non...


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

La page 13 du cahier 3 est partie, pourrais tu m'en envoyer une autre stp, ce qui t'arrange.

Merci


----------



## nato kino (15 Août 2003)

On pousse pas derrière svp !!


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On pousse pas derrière svp !!



Oui, ben j'étais là avant


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

Et, ceux qu'ont pas leur ticket refont la queue, moi j'ai le mien


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et, ceux qu'ont pas leur ticket refont la queue, moi j'ai le mien


Et  hop (©), c'est pour moi :




Je suis un jeune délinquant du genre à se réunir à plus de trois en bas d'un immeuble alors fallait pas laisser ton ticket près de ma main. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et Roberto, je suis preneur de tout ce que tu as (je sais, je l'ai déjà dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et avec des images si possibles


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et  hop (©), c'est pour moi :
> 
> Je suis un jeune délinquant du genre à se réunir à plus de trois en bas d'un immeuble alors fallait pas laisser ton ticket près de ma main.



Tatatatata.... fais gaffe, j'ai des cousins corses moi,  rends moi ça immédiatement


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et Roberto, je suis preneur de tout ce que tu as (je sais, je l'ai déjà dit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dark, si tu aimes les images, je te conseil ce livre


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Dark, si tu aimes les images, je te conseil ce livre


désolé, j'ai déjà un livre à finir, ça fait deux semaines que je suis dessus mais c'est écrit petit :









Et pour tes cousins, les corses, c'est un peu comme les tchétchènes, non ?
_J'dis ça parce que j'ai un cousin qui s'appelle Vladimir et avec lui, "plus problème tchétchène" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2003)

Roberto, je réserve également le premier tome de ton futur grand roman d'aventures à paraître:


*"barbarella chez les nudistes"* 


on me dit que l'adaptation cinématographique est en bonne voie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










cette fois ci, c'est la fortune assurée


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, je réserve également le premier tome de ton futur grand roman d'aventures à paraître:
> 
> 
> *"barbarella chez les nudistes"*
> ...



Tout à fait, c'est prerima qui joue mon rôle, doublée pour les scènes dans la neige par Ginette107. 

Mais chut, Finn n'est pas au courant


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

Quand tu veux Roberto


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux Roberto


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ils me disent ce qu'ils pensent être possible comme pages à engloutir, je saurai satisfaire leur appétit !


Disons une dizaine pour moi (à envoyer en plusieurs fois si possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je peux pas trop faire plus, j'ai un site à finir.


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

Je continue au même rythme, une par une, c'est plus sûr, au cas où j'aurais un empêchement


----------



## Philito (18 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je continue au même rythme, une par une, c'est plus sûr, au cas où j'aurais un empêchement



moi je continue à essayer de savoir si tu as reçu ce que j'ai tapé.... ???? bientôt le télégraphe et le harcèlement téléphonique.....


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> moi je continue à essayer de savoir si tu as reçu ce que j'ai tapé....


Ca me fait penser que j'ai pas non plus eu de confirmation de la réception, mais je m'en fait pas trop.


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> moi je continue à essayer de savoir si tu as reçu ce que j'ai tapé.... ???? bientôt le télégraphe et le harcèlement téléphonique.....



Il faudrait que Roberto tienne un journal des pages tapées, et ce qui serait sympa un TOP des tapeurs


----------



## Philito (18 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser que j'ai pas non plus eu de confirmation de la réception, mais je m'en fait pas trop.



juste quand j'allais envoyer la mail bomb, il m'a confirmé reception.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ouff    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais pas de toutes les pages, allez: hop envoyé....


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Livraison de ma page mardi.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C4p.123 (c'est qui ??)*



pas moi, par hasard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






vais voir mes archives


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

Je remarque que Nato Kino a été privilégié.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> cahier 3, pages 1 à 3
> cahier 4, pages 1 à 3



sinon références de ton 1er envoi:

*Vieuxraleur.jpg Vieuxraleur.jpg Vieuxraleur.jpg * 

sans autres précisions


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

De toute façon, les pages du Vieux sont facile à reconnaitre, c'est celles où il y a des taches de vin.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, désolé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



envoi refait à l'instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci de confirmer OK  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... et 3 pages supp. me feraient plaisir


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> envoi refait à l'instant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es payé en bouteilles ou quoi


----------



## anntraxh (18 Août 2003)

bon ... page C4p77 , je viens de te la renvoyer ... (bis)

un peu d'ordre , que diable !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... et 3 pages supp. me feraient plaisir


Chacun son tour, les jeunes d'abord


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'es payé en bouteilles ou quoi



tu ferais mieux de taper que de boire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













feignant alcoolisé


----------



## bebert (18 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *PAGES DANS LA NATURE* (sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, et _ceci dit sans aucune volonté de ma part de dénoncer qui que ce soit ni mettre la pression à quiconque_ !! Ca permet simplement de faire le point...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est la première que j'ai faite !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_
De: Your Name &lt;roberto@macfr.com&gt;
Date: Mar 12 aoû 2003  14:21:36 Europe/Paris
À: Jean-Yves Berthet &lt;jyb@mac.com&gt;
Objet: Trop cool, man !

Impeccable, merci !
;-)
_

Je commence franchement à douter de la fiabilité du truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au risque de me répèter, tu peux m'envoyer plein de pages en même temps si tu veux !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Je peux avoir ma moisson aussi stp ?


----------



## tomtom (19 Août 2003)

Heu, tu nous fait un p'tit topo des pages restantes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou alors tu m'en mets 3, celles que tu veux


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Barbarella, Mac Marco (bienvenue !), WebOliver, ainsi que Vieux Raleur et Anntraxh, vous devez avoir reçu votre moisson du jour, _normalement vous avez déjà sauté sur votre loupe à décryptage, votre brosse douce pour enlever la poussière, vous venez de rajuster votre casque colonial et avez jeté un dernier coup d'il sur le manuel pratique *"Le facile lecture de le Hiéroglyph pour les qui être nuls par le approprié technik facilitante"*... (il s'agit d'une pitoyable traduction du célèbre ouvrage allemand *"Forschungszentrum für prähistorische Technik"*, mais ça peut servir quand même)..._



Bien reçu, je m'en occupe ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

Bien reçu: C3P37/38/39/40/41/42.
Je m'y colle


----------



## tomtom (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenu Tomtom, et bravo, au fait, pour l'écusson d'Anntraxh !
> C'est noté, à partir de cette seconde tu fais partie du Trukencour !!



Ok, j'me mets à coté des ceukatendes


----------



## Oizo (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, Oizo, aiguise tes plumes numériques*, tu as du recevoir deux doubles pages brulantes d'insupportable suspens et pleines d'actes z'illégaux que la morale réprouve... !



*Bien reçu !* Je vais voir ça !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

livraison effectuée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mal aux doigts


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Au moins pendant ce temps tu fais pas de bétises et tu glandes pas devant la télé !_



que ce soit bien clair, je ne le répèterai pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) je suis *très sage de nature*





2) je suis au boulot (du moins c'est le nom qu'ils lui donnent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non mais


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

Page 12 bis, cahier trois, partie.

C'est pour quand la suite, j'ai bien aimé cette partie, pleine d'émotions.

Alors, voilà, j'attends


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tiens c'est marrant, *moi pareil* !!_
> Il n'y a que certaines femmes qui remettent en cause le point n°1.



tout à fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai constaté que, dans ce domaine, elles n'appréciaient pas du tout l'excès  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... de sagesse


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je suis en train d'étudier la possibilité de faire de manière tout à fait illégal et hors contrat des fonds d'écran sauvages à usage privé représentant des heu... enfin Pépita en train de heu... _mais bon, j'y réfléchis là, c'est une espèce de sorte de projet secret_ alors bon.  (...)



Ah chouette... ça va nous motiver pour prendre encore plus de pages à taper...


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *LAISSEZ TOMBER.*



J'ai rien compris


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous me livrez un texte, dites-moi quels *cadeaux* vous z'avez eu jusqu'à présent, les tapeurs z'émérites !



j'ai reçu "Les Amis"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... mais pas de fo...  _je dis plus rien_


----------



## tomtom (19 Août 2003)

Voilà, j'ai lu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (comment ça seulement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai attendu d'être rentré chez moi au calme, pour apprécier) et je dois dire que ce début ma laissé...sur ma faim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai hâte de lire la suite


----------



## bebert (19 Août 2003)

Et moi ? Je pue le fuel ?  Ça fait presque une semaine que j'attend des pages !!!


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

Double page spéciale, euh... *"Gambadons gaiement, en forêt"* bien reçue


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ? Je pue le fuel ?  Ça fait presque une semaine que j'attend des pages !!!



Heu, salut rob'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon après tous ces envois, je ne sais si tu as reçu un fichier texte intact...

Et pour Bebert, il me reste 6 pages (3 doubles pages), je pourrais t'en filer, j'aimerais m'en garder une (de double page), ça rassure de la savoir là et qu'à un moment si j'en ai marre de flash, je peux me changer les idées avec ça.... mais si je peux en récupérer après alors....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et cadeaux, niks, rien, peanuts quoi....


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il restera pas grand chose de polisson


Pas grave moi j'ai déjà eu ma dose.
Bien reçu les pages, je viens d'en taper deux (MacGé ramait).

J'espère que t'as un haut débit pour envoyer tout ça !


----------



## FredoMkb (19 Août 2003)

Salut à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je débarque...
Je n'ai pas lu toute l'enfilade (pas trop le temps ce matin), mais si d'aventure il restent encore des pages à saisir, et bein, je suis volontaire, alors Roberto, tu peut m'en envoyer une ou deux, celles que tu veux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, il restent combien de pages encore ?

En tout cas, je trouve cette initiative excellente... châpô à tous les participants


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Patience et longueur de temps, etc..."_
> *Je pense à toi, Bébert, surtout vue ta force de frappe !*
> Simplement j'ai essayé de contenter quelques p'tits nouveaux venus par curiosité et voulant se faire la main...



Mais Robbie.... me lis-tu....?

tu descends le ztre..de je suppose.... !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais tu n'as qu'à lui envoyer quatre des six pages que tu m'as envoyé.... et me dire lesquelles.... ça évitera du scan.... !


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Les cadeaux ça va venir !_
> 
> Il te reste quoi comme pages ?
> Et laquelle veux-tu garder ?
> ...



Ben je t'avais tapé cahier 4 page 31 à 35, donc il me reste 36 à 41... laisse moi 36-37 et envoie aux autres en pature: 38-39-40-41....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu sais confirmer que tu as reçu mon mail de hier soir....


----------



## bebert (19 Août 2003)

Merci pour votre élan de solidarité. Je promet de taper moins vite pour ces deux pages généreusement envoyées.


----------



## FredoMkb (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> FREDO SI TU M' FILES PAS TON NIMEL, ÇA VA PAS L' FAIRE, _comme on disait il y a déjà quelques années..._


Heuu.. oui... pardon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le voilî voilô que voilâ :  fredo.mkb@nospam.wanadoo.fr 
(enlever le "nospam." bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
a+


----------



## nato kino (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je remarque que Nato Kino a été privilégié.



Jalouse !!


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Août 2003)

Ben sinon : *présent chef* !!

J'ai plein de temps pour taper, Go roberto, GO !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>



Bois un coup, t'as l'air d'avoir chaud !!


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bois un coup, t'as l'air d'avoir chaud !!


Si tu crois que c'est facile, t'as à peine débouché une bouteille qu'il y a 2-3 assoiffés (ça dépend) qui se ramènent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais pas comment il font, mais ils te vident la bouteille plus vite que leur ombre (faut dire que les ombres en question ont du mal à absorber tout cet alcool, elles ont pas des boulots faciles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Le seul truc qui marche, c'est l'eau, mais bon bof


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Le seul truc qui marche, c'est l'eau, mais bon bof



ne gâches pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est pour laver les tomates


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour votre élan de solidarité. Je promet de taper moins vite pour ces deux pages généreusement envoyées.



de rien, je ne les aurais pas tapées de suite....


----------



## nato kino (19 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"NON JE DISAIS BALANCEZ LES PAGES CHEEEEF !!"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si c'est pour m'envoyer des colis piègés, c'est pas la peine !!


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Livraison effectuée.
J'attends la suite.


----------



## daffyb (19 Août 2003)

moi aussi, ej veux bien participer !!!
je trouve ça excellent comme idée.
Mon nimaille : daffyb@ifrance.com
J'attends les pages avec impatience !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2003)

je suis un peu a la bourre pour mes 2 pov' pages mais je m'y met des cet aprem'


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Spécial dédicace (il ou elle se reconnaitra !)*


Sinon on peut procéder par élimination.
Alors pour commencer, c'est pas moi.


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Sinon on peut procéder par élimination.
> Alors pour commencer, c'est pas moi.


----------



## Oizo (20 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, Oizo, aiguise tes plumes numériques*, tu as du recevoir deux doubles pages brulantes d'insupportable suspens et pleines d'actes z'illégaux que la morale réprouve... !



Voilà j'ai terminé ces deux doubles pages, c'est très intéressant je vais prendre encore les quatre suivantes *soit les pages 87 à 90 du cahier 3*.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je vais voir ce que j'ai en magasin...



tant qu'à y faire un tour, tu m'en ramènes 3


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

Je livrerai cette nuit...
Merci roberto.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Décontrasté !
> Ca malche pas !
> hi-hi-hi !_



Comment t'as su pour ma boule magique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























PS a quand un petit recap' pour que je t'en prenne encore quelques une?


----------



## nato kino (20 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je livrerai cette nuit...


C'est fait.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis arrivé à Rennes un peu après midi.


"en fin" ?


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait.


Idem


----------



## anntraxh (20 Août 2003)

Hello Roberto !  

une petite double page qui traîne sur le scan ?

tu me l'envoies ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

euh...

t'aurais pas 3 pages en mal d'affection


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

La double page spéciale vient de partir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attente de la suite


----------



## Nephou (20 Août 2003)

jen veux bien quelques unes mais je suis un peut over Alubooké question tapage de texte mais jai queqlues soirées à occuper et deux écrans alors


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

A.R.


----------



## Nephou (21 Août 2003)

euh, jai la flemme de lire touts le fil de discussion : quel format pour le texte : rtf ça te va ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2003)

Voilà, pages 53 et 54 du cahier 3 livrées.


----------



## Philito (21 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> oui oui, ou bien encore mieux : tu colles le texte dans le mel en retour...
> Ah ! *Précise bien le n° des pages et du cahier !*
> _Ceci est valable pour tout le monde !_
> 
> Merci !



je crois que je vais désormais appliquer cette méthode aussi vu mes déboires de mail.....

et aussi merci pour le cadeau, ....c'est bête les nouveaux alus 15 pouces allaient sortir, mais bon pas grave..... si c'est du Ti !!!!!


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2003)

Dis, Roberto, j'ai toujours pas reçu mes pages, moi !


----------



## Nephou (21 Août 2003)

reçu, tapu et renvoyu


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Roberto, j'ai toujours pas reçu mes pages, moi !



Ben moi j'ai pas recu mon cadeau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est bien la peine de se donner du mal


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

Si vous voyez Roberto, pourriez-vous lui dire qu'il est attendu à "Et avec la tête".

Merci de faire diligence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ sinon, Roberto, bien reçu nouvelle page _


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Double-pages reçues.
L'atelier clandestin, au sous-sol, vient de se mettre au travail.
Livraison rapide.


----------



## nato kino (21 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> oui oui, ou bien encore mieux : tu colles le texte dans le mel en retour...
> Ah ! *Précise bien le n° des pages et du cahier !*
> _Ceci est valable pour tout le monde !_
> 
> Merci !


Et c'est après une douzaine de pages que tu annonces ça ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Bon ben c'est noté, j'attend les nouvelles pages pour tester tout ça maintenant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_il chauffe pas trop le scan ?_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> L'atelier clandestin, au sous-sol, vient de se mettre au travail.



les filles que tu as installées à coté de la cave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







l'est pas près de revoir sa prose, le Roberto


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Et une double-page pour la 12, une !!


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

Page 54 livrée, la suite SVP


----------



## bebert (21 Août 2003)

Salut je t'ai rendu les pages transfuge de philito (page 38-39 de je ne sais quel cahier). Tu les as bien reçu ?
Je te rendrais les pages 28-29 plus tard, merci a+ !


----------



## Philito (21 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Salut je t'ai rendu les pages transfuge de philito (page 38-39 de je ne sais quel cahier). Tu les as bien reçu ?
> Je te rendrais les pages 28-29 plus tard, merci a+ !



transfuge toi même, non mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







il pleure pour des pages, je sacrifie mon bonheur pour lui et voilà tout ce que l'on reçoit.... pffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Roberto, ce sera ce w-e que je te taperais cela, je sais que je me fixe mon horaire, mais ainsi tu sais où ça en est....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ciao


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

C3P55/56/57/58: livraison effectuée.

Bisous de la ptéro


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci gars...
> Bon, j'ai sous le coude un cadeau inédit que je dois cependant fignoler...
> 
> 
> ...



J'en ai eu qu'un fond d'écran, et pas de nouvelle, elle doit être bonne


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si vous z'avez pas eu les deux fonds d'écran et la nouvelle qui servaient aux premiers cadeaux, faites-moi signe..._



Je fais signe.


----------



## Philito (21 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si vous z'avez pas eu les deux fonds d'écran et la nouvelle qui servaient aux premiers cadeaux, faites-moi signe..._



signe !!!

j'ai eu que bolidaléon.....


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lequel ?
> _Le bolidaléon, ou la philosophie du travail ??_
> 
> Sinon, l'un de vous (mais qui, déjà ??!!) a un iMac panoramique en 1440x900 _comme le mien à moi perso de mon salon_, et j'espère que je lui ai envoyé les fonds d'écran aux bonnes dimensions !
> ...



La philosophie du travail


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

J'ai l'impression que c'est la pagaille


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si vous z'avez pas eu les deux fonds d'écran et la nouvelle qui servaient aux premiers cadeaux, faites-moi signe..._



Ben moi j'ai eu ballepeau, nada, nib, peaudzob....













_Correction: je viens de voir que j'ai la super MV agusta! C'est deja ça. Me manque plus que la nouvelle et l'autre fond d'écran..._


----------



## nemo44 (21 Août 2003)

J'fais un signe : j'ai rien eu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par ailleurs s'il y a des pages en rab, j'en prends 2.


----------



## tomtom (21 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci gars...
> Bon, j'ai sous le coude un cadeau inédit que je dois cependant fignoler...
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai eu une jolie italienne attachée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, tu peux m'envoyer une nouvelle fournée de 3 pages (doubles)


----------



## bonpat (22 Août 2003)

Roberto je te remercie pour l'argent que tu m'as envoyé mais j'étais prêt à te taper les pages gratuitement....


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Roberto je te remercie pour l'argent que tu m'as envoyé mais j'étais prêt à te taper les pages gratuitement....



Chacun son truc. Moi j'ai eu droit à Monica.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *bonpat = fouteur de merde !*










mais tu m'avais dit qu'à cause de sa lenteur, tu diminuais ses honoraires de 50% par rapport aux autres


----------



## bonpat (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mais tu m'avais dit qu'à cause de sa lenteur, tu diminuais ses honoraires de 50% par rapport aux autres


c'est quoi ce bordel !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas EUR 15,00 la page pour tout le monde ?!
Il y en a qui ont eu plus ????


----------



## Luc G (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *bonpat = fouteur de merde !*



C'est une tautologie


----------



## bonpat (22 Août 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est une tautologie


Ouf! Au moins ce n'est pas un truisme !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce bordel !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est vache, le Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est 75% d'abattement qu'il t'a collé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









peut-être parce que tes pages étaient en noir et blanc


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Excusez mon absence, j'avais *une tonne et demie de boulot à la con* à faire évidemment d'extrème urgence..._



t'as remarqué aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







toujours les cons qui sont pressés


----------



## barbarella (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Excusez mon absence, j'avais *une tonne et demie de boulot à la con* à faire évidemment d'extrème urgence..._



Ah ! j'allais juste ouvrir un sujet pour savoir où tu étais  

J'ai rien reçu aujourd'hui, est-ce normal ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! j'allais juste ouvrir un sujet pour savoir où tu étais
> 
> J'ai rien reçu aujourd'hui, est-ce normal ?



reste discrète quant au tarif


----------



## bonpat (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Normalement, *Nato kino, Vieux raleur, Oizo, Anntraxh (tu veux peut-être en refourguer... ?), Némo44, Tomtom, Dark Templar, Barbarella et Fredo*, vous avez reçu des pages...
> 
> 
> ...



et moi je suis de la merde...!


----------



## barbarella (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Normalement, *Nato kino, Vieux raleur, Oizo, Anntraxh (tu veux peut-être en refourguer... ?), Némo44, Tomtom, Dark Templar, Barbarella et Fredo*, vous avez reçu des pages...
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, merci beaucoup


----------



## nato kino (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je fais signe.



Moi aussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





j'ai bien reçu la nouvelle mais pas de fond d'écran...!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Normalement, *Nato kino, Vieux raleur, Oizo, Anntraxh (tu veux peut-être en refourguer... ?), Némo44, Tomtom, Dark Templar, Barbarella et Fredo*, vous avez reçu des pages...
> 
> 
> ...



Bien receptionné. Retour à l'envoyeur dans le courant de la nuit, comme d'hab !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Et en mail cette fois-ci puisque les fichiers .rtf ne sont plus les bienvenus..._


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Normalement, *Nato kino, Vieux raleur, Oizo, Anntraxh (tu veux peut-être en refourguer... ?), Némo44, Tomtom, Dark Templar, Barbarella et Fredo*, vous avez reçu des pages...
> 
> 
> ...



vivivi, bien reçu


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Normalement, *Nato kino, Vieux raleur, Oizo, Anntraxh (tu veux peut-être en refourguer... ?), Némo44, Tomtom, Dark Templar, Barbarella et Fredo*, vous avez reçu des pages...
> 
> 
> ...



et moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai rien reçu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




puis-je en avoir une hot ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ça me ferais du bien de tapoter un peu, mon bobo va mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## anntraxh (22 Août 2003)

non.
je ne "refourgue" rien , simplement je tape à 2 (petits) doigts ... à mon rythme, quoi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu les recevras bientôt


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> non.
> je ne "refourgue" rien , simplement je tape à 2 oigts ... à mon rythme, quoi ...



T'es dans la police ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Normalement, *Nato kino, Vieux raleur, Oizo, Anntraxh (tu veux peut-être en refourguer... ?), Némo44, Tomtom, Dark Templar, Barbarella et Fredo*, vous avez reçu des pages...
> 
> 
> ...



bien reçu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




m'y colle demain matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... à deux doigts


----------



## anntraxh (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'es dans la police ???



oui .


----------



## nato kino (22 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> oui .


Une copine de KARL40 !!


----------



## anntraxh (22 Août 2003)

on m'avait posé une question, j'ai répondu .
des détails ? c'était la "AvantGarde Md BT Medium Oblique"


----------



## nato kino (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'es dans la police ???



"Dans" ne veut pas dire "de"...


----------



## nato kino (22 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> c'était la "AvantGarde Md BT Medium Oblique"



Ça devient vraiment abstrait là...


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> on m'avait posé une question, j'ai répondu .
> des détails ? c'était la "AvantGarde Md BT Medium Oblique"



J'l'aime bien aussi celle-là (cf. le Fan Club) mais elle est pas top en oblique

Voilà

C'était juste pour la ramener


----------



## Nephou (22 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'l'aime bien aussi celle-là (cf. le Fan Club) mais elle est pas top en oblique
> 
> Voilà
> 
> C'était juste pour la ramener


damned, grillé


----------



## nemo44 (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tout va venir.
> Tout arrive.
> Tout vient à point.
> (saignant, bleu ??)



Non, non bien cuit pour moi, merci


----------



## nemo44 (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Normalement, *Nato kino, Vieux raleur, Oizo, Anntraxh (tu veux peut-être en refourguer... ?), Némo44, Tomtom, Dark Templar, Barbarella et Fredo*, vous avez reçu des pages...



Reçu 5 sur 5
J'essaie de faire ça pour demain...


----------



## nato kino (22 Août 2003)

Tapé et envoyé...

Dis moi, Roberto, tu l'as encore cette 504 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_La voie est libre pour les prochains scans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## anntraxh (22 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'l'aime bien aussi celle-là (cf. le Fan Club) mais elle est pas top en oblique



tu as raison , pas top en oblique ...


----------



## bebert (22 Août 2003)

Ayé, j'ai rendu les deux dernières pages.


----------



## nato kino (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Tu rigoles ???*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben nan, c'est vrai, j'avais rien reçu.
Maintenant c'est réparé, merci Roberto !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Mais si tu pouvais les faire un 'tit peu plus grand la prochaine fois..._








( pas chiant le mec hein ?!)


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

Dis donc Roberto. Je te signale que Monica ne fait pas bien la cuisine. Saignante ma viande, pas grillée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Je crois que je vais te la renvoyer en colis express.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Roberto. Je te signale que Monica ne fait pas bien la cuisine. Saignante ma viande, pas grillée.



à la décharge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de Monica, c'est pas très pratique de manier la poêle pendant qu'un obsédé vérifie que votre culotte ne tombe pas


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> à la décharge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même pas vrai. Elle n'en porte jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai. Elle n'en porte jamais.



c'est donc toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







files te laver les mains avant de passer à table


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>  Qui veut des pages et combien ?


Moi j'en ai 6 à faire ce soir, mais ça me gêne pas que tu m'en envoie d'autres (mais ne me traite pas prioritairement, je peux attendre).


----------



## Philito (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon un peu de sérieux, là !*



Non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>  Qui veut des pages et combien ?



Moi j'en ai assez pour ce vikende.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>  Qui en a marre et veut décrocher (ou faire une pause) ?



Non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , lundi au plus tard, en espérant que ton éditeur puisse attendre jusque là pour envoyer le bouquin à l'impression..... !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>  Où est Macelene ?
>  Que fait Petirix ?
>  Quand est-ce que Thebig me prète une ptéro pour mettre un peu d'ordre là-dedans ??



pas de mon ressort.....


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> &amp;#8226; Qui veut des pages et combien ?



Moi j'en veux bien 4. Celles que tu voudras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Merci pour les KDO


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aaarfff !!
> 
> *Bon un peu de sérieux, là !*
> 
> ...


----------



## bonpat (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aaarfff !!
> 
> *Bon un peu de sérieux, là !*
> 
> ...



de toi à moi (ou le contraire) on en est où ?
je veux dire : a-t-on de l'encours ?
enfin quoi merde tu me comprends ?
non !? 
bon! as-tu reçu les feuilles d'hier ? (envoyées discretement du bureau)
la liste de noms propres est en cours de frappe ? (aie! aie!)

a part ça, quoi de neuf ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aaarfff !!
> 
> *Bon un peu de sérieux, là !*
> 
> ...



C'est quand tu veux pour les pages...
Même nombre que d'hab voir plus si tu peux.


----------



## nemo44 (22 Août 2003)

Chose promise, chose faite. 

Ah les joies du courrier électronique. Que de temps gagné...


----------



## bebert (23 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aaarfff !!
> 
> *Bon un peu de sérieux, là !*
> 
>  Qui veut des pages et combien ?



Si c'est possible, j'en veux bien deux pour le weekend, steuplais !


----------



## Philito (23 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est possible, j'en veux bien deux pour le weekend, steuplais !



Roberto, si tu n'as pas le temps de scanner, tu peux en envoyer deux de moi à Bebert (mais je lui interdis de me traiter de transfuge encore une fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), il doit m'en rester huit moi.... bienq ue je comptais faire ça à mon aise ce w-e.... mais si ça peut aider..... envois dans les dernières seulement et tu m'en renverras après.... d'acc'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et merci pour les cadeaux.... pas eu le temps de le faire par mail, juste eu le temps de lire et partir travailler à un concert !!!!


----------



## Philito (23 Août 2003)

tu m'en as renvoyées tout un jeu dans le dernier email, envois lui les deux dernières de cet email ... et dis moi par mail ou ici les numéros de page !!!!













Voilà Bebert (transfuge va !!! )


----------



## bebert (23 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> tu m'en as renvoyées tout un jeu dans le dernier email, envois lui les deux dernières de cet email ... et dis moi par mail ou ici les numéros de page !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, je n'ai fait que répéter bêtement ce mot, utilisé dans un M. P. par un certain R. V.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et pis c'est pas de ma faute si tu squattes toutes les pages !!!


----------



## Philito (23 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je n'ai que répéter ce mot, utilisé dans un M. P. par un certain R. V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



transfuge et maintenant squatteur.... ah oui !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Roberto ne lui envois pas mes pages stp !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aucune gratitude !!!! ingrat !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Août 2003)

Hello, 

Je n'étais pas encore tombé sur ce thread, désolé pour le retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je m'inscris pour 3 pages, au choix de l'auteur


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

livraison effectuée


----------



## bonpat (23 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> de toi à moi (ou le contraire) on en est où ?
> je veux dire : a-t-on de l'encours ?
> enfin quoi merde tu me comprends ?
> non !?
> ...


Ben alors, Roberto ?!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

C'est pour un recommandé... Vous signez là en bas, là, merci. Et aussi ici, dans le petit cadre... Voilà... Merci beaucoup, et bonne journée à vous m'sieur-dame ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_J'attend d'autres pages à taper..._


----------



## krystof (23 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _J'attend d'autres pages à taper..._



T'as rien d'autre à faire pour occuper tes petits doigts


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

de 3h à 6h du matin, non, je n'ai rien à faire d'autre.


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Briquet, petite cuillère...

Voilà la solution...


----------



## nato kino (24 Août 2003)

Faut encore avoir un peu d'eau...


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

C3P107=108, partis.

A lundi pour la suite


----------



## bebert (25 Août 2003)

J'ai rendu les pages "fugetrans". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Prêt pour la suite !


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Août 2003)

Oups ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oublié mes 6 pages, y avait du monde chez moi.

Mais bon, ça presse pas.


----------



## barbarella (25 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oups !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu n'en as pas profité


----------



## tomtom (25 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La bagnole : une 504 cabriolet V6 "marron glacé".



et la BMW? _(Ça va pas faire plaisir à Pham si t'oublie la Bmw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)_
, et l'Ami 6?


----------



## tomtom (25 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est POUR ÇA que t'as rêvé d'Ami 6 la semaine dernière ???_



héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben oui


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2003)

C'est étrange, moi j'ai révé d'Alpine A310...


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange, moi j'ai révé d'Alpine A310...



Rouge, je précise. Et non, ce n'était pas une ferrari, j'en suis bien certain !!


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> moi même:</font><hr />tiens cest rangé chez moi, et les préparatifs avancent bien

[/QUOTE] 
Jme ferai bien une petite double Roberto alors tu as mon mail


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2003)

moi aussi je prendrais bien du rab'. 2 ou 4 pages de ton choix (vu que le dernier récap' se fait attendre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2003)

euh...

Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... ma ptéro me signale qu'elle préfère me voir les doigts sur le clavier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu comprends ce qu'elle veut dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pas moi


----------



## bonpat (25 Août 2003)

Roberto je suis ton homme... _pour te taper des pages ..._


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2003)

À la demande générale : on veut des *pages* !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2003)

Un petit récapitulatif serait le bienvenu aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le cahier trois ne doit pas être loin d'être bouclé je pense, non ?


----------



## bebert (25 Août 2003)

*Chef, prêt chef !!!*


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Août 2003)

Bordée personnelle reçue et renvoyée à l'expéditeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(C3 P137+138, pour mémoire)

Dès que l'accès au scanner se libère, et si tu es satisfait de ma transcription, je m'inscris pour une double page supplémentaire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hein quoi *DÉJÀ* ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, suis conscencieux, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




compte tenu de l'augmentation importante du tarif horaire que tu m'as accordée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vais faire vite pour gagner plus


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hein quoi *DÉJÀ* ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reçu en effet. J'espere avoir le temps de m'y coller ce soir.

Et thanks pour le n'avatar


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

merci Roberto !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai bien reçu les pages (C3p.113+114), ainsi que ton p'tit mot d'encouragement !


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, on va croire qu'il y a _quelque chose qui se prépare entre nous_, tu vois ?
> _*Une relation chargée de sens*_ ou quelque chose de ce genre-là !



Vous n'en êtes qu'aux préliminaires


----------



## barbarella (26 Août 2003)

Je suis là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Page du jour bien reçue, je fais le plus vite possible


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grillée


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu sinon : Néphou, Vieux raleur, Jpmiss, Nato Kino, Oupsy et Bébert, vous devez avoir reçu vos pages...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben euh non


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, du virtuel : propre et sans bâvures !



tu aurais tout de même pu écrire "propre et sans ratures"


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *Chef, prêt chef !!!*














 MDR


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu sinon : Néphou, Vieux raleur, Jpmiss, Nato Kino, Oupsy et Bébert, vous devez avoir reçu vos pages...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chef ! Oui Chef !!
Bien reçu Chef !!
Après l'apéro Chef !!


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2003)

chef, c'est fait chef !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Août 2003)

Vu l'ambiance, je crois qu'un nouveau smiley s'impose :


----------



## maousse (26 Août 2003)

et voilà le plan d'attaque :








ainsi que les notes du médecin-chef :  état-major 

Bonne chance pour régler les indemnités d'invalidité, Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ça va douiller sec....


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> dixit Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> 
Ouais, du virtuel : propre et sans bâvures !


[/QUOTE]
En parlant de virtuel jai peut être virtuellemnt reçu un mail mais il me faudrait la version réelle pour pouvoir te donner un coup de main


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

Dernière page livrée.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

Sir! The (dirty) job is done! Sir!


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sir! The (dirty) job is done! Sir!


Ça y est, les alliés débarquent !!


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

j'ai l'impression que tu me snobes Roberto.

_Ou alors tu n'es pas content de mon travail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

euh non, pas de mail du tout mais je commence à me demander si Mail de déconne pas


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> euh non, pas de mail du tout mais je commence à me demander si Mail de déconne pas


Et bien non : rien non plus dans mon webmail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu es sûr de mavoir courielé ou de ne pas avoir reçu un message de démon en retour ?


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"NÉPHOU !! JE TE RENVOIE ÇA !![/i]"*


*CHEF BIEN CHEF
ESSAYEZ QUAND MÊME CETTE ADRESSE CHEF :
CELLE-LÀ MÊME CHEF



*


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"BONPAT CHUIS SUPER CONTENT MAIS C'EST LA MERDE ICI !! JE T'ENVOIE UNE RAFALE DE SCANS DÉS QUE POSSIB' !! TU COMPRENDS ??? OUI ??? CHUIS UN PEU DÉ-BOR-DÉ LÀ TU PIGES ??? BON !! REPLI STRATÉGIQUE ! PATRON À 11 HEURES ! TERMINÉÉÉÉ !![/i]"*



Roberto, au nom de tous les chiens qui tapent tes feuilles, je te dis  *MERCI*


----------



## barbarella (26 Août 2003)

oooooooooooooh Bruce Willis


----------



## tomtom (26 Août 2003)

*CHEF, JE SUIS BIENTÔT EN PERM', CHEF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ARRÊTE DONC POUR LE MOMENT LA MISSION, CHEF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SI LA MISSION N'EST PAS FINIE QUAND JE REVIENS, CHEF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'EST AVEC DÉVOUEMENT QUE JE LA CONTINUERAI, CHEF*





*touss touss* _punaise, la clope, j'aurrais quand même pas dû, euuuuuaaark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> oooooooooooooh Bruce Willis











 ouvres la fenêtre, calmes-toi et respires un grand coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est qu'elle va bien nous péter quelquechose


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> KRYSTOF ![/b] (C'est pas un peu RUSKOF, ça, comme nom ???)



Toi y en a venir faire un petit tour avec moi en Sibérie. Tu vas voir, toi y en a trouvé bonheur pour ta santé, camarade.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *HÉ L'BLEU !! TU VOIS TON LIEN DE MEEERDE, LÀ ?? BEN IL EST MOOORT !! ALORS TU VA M' FAIRE 4850 POMPES SUR LES POUCES !!*














 MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bien reçu les pages, cela dit en passant.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir, toi y en a trouvé bonheur pour ta santé, camarade.


vodka bon pour santé maintenant ?


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> vodka bon pour santé maintenant ?



Non. Travaux forcés en tee-shirt et sandales, avec température à - 30° C. Toi y en a être du voyage ?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> avec température à - 30° C.


Gulp !
Ca risquer faire choc thermique avec alcool à 90° que moi boire.


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Toi y en a être une petite nature alors.


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

Je passe juste comme ça pour dire que ça y est, cest bon.


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je passe juste comme ça pour dire que ça y est, cest bon.



T'as tiré la chasse, j'espère.


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

Ma doobleamoa bien reçue.

J'ai pris du retard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 la double d'hier, celle d'aujourd'hui, nuit blanche en perspective


----------



## nato kino (27 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ma doobleamoa bien reçue.
> 
> J'ai pris du retard
> 
> ...


As-tu seulement pensé à brancher ton clavier ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon*, humour kaki mis à part (vous m'avez tous fait bien marrer !), je viens d'envoyer un tir de barrage, les victimes volontaires sont (SORTEZ DU RANG !) :
> *
> NATO KINO !* (C'est pas un peu VIÉT, ça, comme nom ???)
> 
> ... ET VOOOOILÀÀÀ !!



Valise diplomatique bien reçue... Mes hommages à mère-grand...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Août 2003)

transcription effectuée... normalement c'est dans ta mailbox, Roberto


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> As-tu seulement pensé à brancher ton clavier ?



C'est pas un problème de clavier, c'est la flemme


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Sache que je ne veux ennuyer personne, surtout une femme jolie comme toi !_



attendrissant, le Roberto


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> attendrissant, le Roberto



Ca dépend avec qui...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Roberto Vendez envers ce pauvre nephou qui sait plus quoi faire a dit:
			
		

> *HÉ L'BLEU !! TU VOIS TON LIEN DE MEEERDE, LÀ ?? BEN IL EST MOOORT !! ALORS TU VA M' FAIRE 4850 POMPES SUR LES POUCES !!*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

suis trop sensible, moi


----------



## nato kino (27 Août 2003)

En attendant, il va encore y avoir du "tapage nocturne" ctte nuit !!


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, il va encore y avoir du "tapage nocturne" ctte nuit !!



ZIP....BOOM...BOOM....BOOM....BOOM.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> ZIP....BOOM...BOOM....BOOM....BOOM.


hips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pardon


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

Roberto, je m'y  mets aujourd'hui, une ce matin, une cette après-midi, il faut savoir ménager ses efforts


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Première double page larguée mon adjudant.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2003)

8 pages envoyées hier soir, j'espère que la réception a été bonne.


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

C3P115+116 parties, la suite au prochain numéro


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2003)

Moi je fais une petite pause: bientot quelques vacances et pas le temps de taper d'ici là.
On verra ou ca en est a mon retour (08/09)


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Okay ben justement, tiens :
> 
> *Pages dans la nature pour l'instant, sauf erreur etc..., (et si je donne les noms c'est pas jouer les délateurs ni pour foutre une pression qui n'existe pas, c'est pour que tout le monde s'y retouve et m'indique si y a gourance !) :*
> 
> ...



Es-tu sûr ? C'est parti ce matin


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> signalé par Roberto Vendez, bourreau de travail:</font><hr /> 
Okay ben justement, tiens : [] 135 et 136 (Né-é-é-phou ??), [] 156 à 158 (Né-é-é-phou ??), []
Voili voilà !


[/QUOTE] 
jai planifié tout ça pour ce soir,


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *&gt; Cahier 2 :* 55 (jipémiiiiss ?? Non non rien, bonnes vacances !)



Tiens, c'est bizzare ça...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu peux me la renvoyer si tu veux, pour une pov' page ca devrait le faire avant mon départ


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 165 à 168 (Krystof ? Krysto-of ??),



Rectification : tu dois avoir la 165 et la 166.

Tu me feras 100 pompes.


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

Ca y est, c'est la pagaille


----------



## nato kino (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Okay ben justement, tiens :
> 
> *Pages dans la nature pour l'instant, sauf erreur etc..., (et si je donne les noms c'est pas jouer les délateurs ni pour foutre une pression qui n'existe pas, c'est pour que tout le monde s'y retouve et m'indique si y a gourance !) :*



J'en ai tapé deux ce matin, les autres c'est pour bientôt, je t'envoie tout ça d'un bloc.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

heuuuu... si je vous demandais de faire mes devoirs...et d'étudier a ma place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 vous accepteriez ???


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> heuuuu... si je vous demandais de faire mes devoirs...et d'étudier a ma place
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me souviens plus tres bien des notions de base du CE2


----------



## Philito (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Pages dans la nature pour l'instant, sauf erreur etc..., (et si je donne les noms c'est pas jouer les délateurs ni pour foutre une pression qui n'existe pas, c'est pour que tout le monde s'y retouve et m'indique si y a gourance !) :*
> 
> *&gt; Cahier 3 :*31 à 32 (Philou, y es-tu ??),



c'est juste.... mais c'est quoi cette pression.... je tente ce soir, entre deux flyers que l'on me demande, ainsi qu'un site web à terminer.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 j'espère que ça ira..... balance va !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens plus tres bien des notions de base du CE2



mais.... je suis po encore en CE2...


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste.... mais c'est quoi cette pression....



T'as raison, faut pas se laisser faire.


----------



## nato kino (27 Août 2003)

La valise est en route...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Okay ben justement, tiens :
> 
> *Pages dans la nature pour l'instant, sauf erreur etc..., (et si je donne les noms c'est pas jouer les délateurs ni pour foutre une pression qui n'existe pas, c'est pour que tout le monde s'y retouve et m'indique si y a gourance !) :*
> 
> ...








 Les 171 et 172 étaient dans le mail d'hier, à la suite des 141-142 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avec moi, c'est du tout ou rien


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La valise est en route...



On a retrouvé Fabrice


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> les hoides dans l' zen !



tu aurais une crise d'hémorroïdes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce qui explique que tu ne peux rester assis à mettre en forme ton inneffable prose


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

heuuu... une derniere ch'tite question a la con... mais cela aurait po été plus simple de taper  tout des le depart sur ton ordi ??? :-?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> heuuu... une derniere ch'tite question a la con... mais cela aurait po été plus simple de taper  tout des le depart sur ton ordi ??? :-?



cf explication au dessus


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> heuuu... une derniere ch'tite question a la con... mais cela aurait po été plus simple de taper  tout des le depart sur ton ordi ??? :-?



Ca aurait été moins rigolo


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca aurait été moins rigolo



parles pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est le bagne, c't'affaire


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> parles pour toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais quel plaisir de travailler en équipe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C3P139+140 envoyées, je suis allé un peu plus vite que prévu, tu suis Roberto ?


----------



## krystof (27 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais quel plaisir de travailler en équipe



Moi aussi, j'aime bien faire ça en équipe. C'est juste une question d'organisation.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> parles pour toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah avec la dernière augmentation de salaire ça devient quand-même vachement rentable.


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2003)

Roberto, m'oublie pas !...


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous noterez tout le délicat érotisme _vaporeusement explicite_ contenu dans ces deux simples mais terribles phrases :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je commence à comprendre pourquoi ce thread s'éternise.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, tu as quelques pages en souffrance !








 je les entends crier d'ici


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2003)

Je n'ai strictement rien reçu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















A quelle adresse les as-tu envoyées ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de voir ta réponse.
Juste avant, je me suis créé une adresse chez wanadoo, elle est dans mon profil :
macmarco-macg@wanadoo.fr


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ce *QUOI ???*_



CE THREAD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu as entendu cette fois.


----------



## Philito (28 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> CE THREAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



désolé mais peut pas m'en empêché....






bon ben encore désolé, ferais plus et tout ça....


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> désolé mais peut pas m'en empêché....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marche pas.


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2003)

OUF ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est bon !
Pages bien reçues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, c'est Sam Manco ou Monco ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ah.*
> Ouais.
> 
> Ah ouais ?
> ...



Moi m'sieur, on me donne des pages à taper, je tape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Après faut pas qu'elles aillent se plaindre si elles sont dans tous leurs états


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Août 2003)

Ceci dit, si tu regardes attentivement, c'était bien rangé, un espace correct entre chaque page, le numéro de la page en en-tête, et un ruban de velours autour de l'ensemble


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> et...
> mmh... snif... sniff...
> Tu mets _Eau Sauvage©_, non ?
> 
> ...



Bel odorat avec ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(et "mec", en effet, désolé, l'avatar c'est un hommage à ma soeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> mec (?)


Ben quoi, ça te choque une fille qui s'appelle Bruno ?


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2003)

Juste comme ça en passant,

yeah man, cool, ça le fait, j'tais envoyé la fumée de tes rêves en évitant les chemins de Babylone man
cool


----------



## barbarella (28 Août 2003)

Salut Roberto,

On va essayer de le terminer ce cahier numéro trois


----------



## barbarella (28 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut Barbarella, j'aime bien ton côté volontaire, ce matin !
> 
> *M'DAME ÇA Y EST PUTAIN JE LE TIENS L'CAHIER TROIS Y PEUT P'US BOUGER L'ENC... SAUF VOT' RESPECT M'DAME ! J'EN FAIS QUOI M'DAME ???[/i]
> 
> ...


*

Envoyez m'en une page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Envoyez m'en une page


+ deux doubles pour moi.


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2003)

Pour notre "petite affaire", ça va arriver dans la matiné Roberto...


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour notre "petite affaire", ça va arriver dans la matiné Roberto...



T'es pas un précoce toi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> + deux doubles pour moi.



même chose, siouplait


----------



## barbarella (28 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> même chose, siouplait



Avec ou sans glace ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Août 2003)

Je réserve aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une belle double page siouplaît


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2003)

Belle dent de lait !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_La valise est en route..._









Ok pour quelques nouvelles pages fraîches.


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai envoyé _un peu de lecture..._



Tu as un 'tit résumé sur le quoi du où du quand de qui à nous donner bientôt ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2003)

Tu es sûr ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'ai rien reçu encore...


----------



## barbarella (28 Août 2003)

Bien reçue la double


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bueno !!
C'est dans la boite !!

Merci Roberto


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bien reçue la double


Pareil, mais je mettrais pas de "e" à reçu


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

paquet bien arrivé


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2003)

Bon, Roberto, je viens de t'envoyer 2 pages : C3P43&amp;44...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Août 2003)

A propos, bien reçu mais... peut-être qu'il y va y avoir une pause pendant quelques jours... Je viens de recevoir un mail de mon directeur de projet qui ne me laisse présager rien de bon sur mes temps de loisir prochains...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec la fin août est revenue chez certains la motivation


----------



## barbarella (29 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, mais je mettrais pas de "e" à reçu



Mon très cher Dark Templar,

1 je fais ce que je veux
2 je fais ce que je veux
3 je fais ce que je veux etc.

Bien sincèrement.


----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux transférer tes pages de cet après-midi sur une autre bonne volonté (j'ai plusieurs noms en tête...), c'est possible, suffit que tu me dises... ?



Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ?!


----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (j'ai bien voulu que Nato Kino monte dans le coffre pour un bout de chemin !)



Une remorque ferait aussi bien l'affaire, l'a pas l'air très spacieux ce coffre ?!


----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'envoie pas à ceux _qui fume des cigarettes de drogue prohibée, voire même illégale_ avant de taper !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*CHEF, Où EN SOMMES NOUS CHEF ?!*


----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Une remorque ??*
> Pas de problème... Mais tu seras bien sage, on a des trucs à se dire avec ta maman, on veut pas êt' dérangés !



M'en fiche, je t'ai piqué ton album "monica" !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Août 2003)

Nan nan, pour cette après-midi, pas de problèmes (d'ailleurs c'est dans ta boîte normalement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Je crains juste un vendredi et un weekend chaud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis y a ma macgamezone dont il faut bien que je m'occupe de temps en temps quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 histoire de justifier mon titre de sous-fifre en chef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense que je viendrai piailler pour une prochaine fournée mardi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux transférer tes pages de cet après-midi sur une autre bonne volonté (j'ai plusieurs noms en tête...), c'est possible, suffit que tu me dises... ?
> Je t'en garderais au chaud quelques unes pour quand tu auras _projeté_ ton chef de projet le plus loin possib'... !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

Page 55 du cahier 2 RÉ-ENVOYÉE CHEF!


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2003)

Tiens, Roberto, je te transmets un message de la part d'une amie...


----------



## Soba (29 Août 2003)

Dis moi Roberto, est ce qu'il resterait qq jolies pages pour un petit sado qui aime martyriser son clavier avec ses petits doigts crochus et deveteux ? 

_Euh ... je sors ... _





Mais moi aussi ze ve participer et t'aider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc passage hot ou pas hot, je m'en fous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (quoique) ... je serais bien partant pour 2 pages ...
Hihi .. euh, mon nimél :   ici


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

Roberto: avec ce type de lien il faut copier le lien et le coller dans le champ d'adresse e-mail en supprimant "http://mailto:" et là ca devrait marcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ALORS TU VA M' FAIRE 5000 POMPES SUR LES AURICULAIRES!!!*


----------



## krystof (29 Août 2003)

Le truc dont au sujet duquel vous savez de quoi je parle viens de partir, mon adjudant


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Impossible de trouver le serveur spécifié"*
> qu'e' m' rétorque, ma machine !
> 
> Alors bon, je considère que _pour moi en tout cas
> ...


_

C'est normal: voila l'adresse du lien:

http://mailto:mangafanatik@caramail.com/

Or ce n'est pas une URL c'est une adresse e-mail.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Copie http://mailto:mangafanatik@caramail.com dans le champ d'adresse e-mail de client de messagerie, suprime "http://mailto:" et ca marchera


Pour Nouille: si tu veux publier ton e-mail utilise le code UBB "Email" et non "URL"
Ca donne ça:

mangafanatik@caramail.com  

si on clique dessus normalement ca ouvre directement ton client de messagerie par deffaut tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'Faut que j'arrete de trainer dans les forums techniques moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

T'es chaud pour les pompes Roberto?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

c'est re-parti mon kiki


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Très fort !*_* Merci-Merci-Merci !!*



De rien, de rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS :_euh... entre nous, quand tu dis "ÉNORMÉMENT", tu fais référence à quoi, exactement ?_


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hé ben mon trou du c... la prochaine fois tu FERAS MOINS LE MALIN ! ALLEZ, encore 843 !! Les vacances, ce s'ra APRÈS, QUAND T'AURAS FINI !! ALLEZ ALLEZ !! ENCORE 841 ! On CHANTE les tarlouzes, ça vous aidera, tas de ramollis ! ALLEZ : "LE NAPALM COLLE AUX BÉBÉS !!" ... trois-quatre...*




Mouarffff!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hé ben mon trou du c... la prochaine fois tu FERAS MOINS LE MALIN ! ALLEZ, encore 843 !! Les vacances, ce s'ra APRÈS, QUAND T'AURAS FINI !! ALLEZ ALLEZ !! ENCORE 841 ! On CHANTE les tarlouzes, ça vous aidera, tas de ramollis ! ALLEZ : "LE NAPALM COLLE AUX BÉBÉS !!" ... trois-quatre...*














Excellent !

sinon pour les liens de mails, il suffit d'écrire l'adresse de type
moi@machin.com pour que le lien soit "mailto:moi@machin.com".

Pas besoin de s'embêter avec la fonction e-mail.

Et pour jipé, y a pas "http://" devant "mailto"


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et pour jipé, y a pas "http://" devant "mailto"



Si: clique sur le lien proposé par Nouille:



			
				Nouille a dit:
			
		

> Hihi .. euh, mon nimél :   ici



C'est pour ca que ca marche pô


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que ca marche pô


Oui ben je voulais dire, il faut pas en mettre


----------



## Soba (30 Août 2003)

... euh, j'le referais plus !!
Juré craché ! ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aie .. non .. pas le fouet ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh, ben sinon pas de pb, j'attends tes pages "al dente"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mangafanatik@caramail.com


----------



## krystof (30 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Par contre, j'ai commencé à envoyer à certains d'entre vous des surprises personnalisées..._



J'ai rien reçu. D'ailleurs, c'est bien simple, je n'ai jamais rien reçu, si ce n'est la malette noire.


----------



## nato kino (30 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ce sera lundi*, maintenant, les z'amis : je n'ai pu scanner aujourd'hui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Par contre, j'ai commencé à envoyer à certains d'entre vous des surprises personnalisées...
> 
> ...


*

Trrrrrrrrèèèèèèèèèès personnalisée même la surprise !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Trrrrrrrrèèèèèèèèèès personnalisée même la surprise !!


Heureusement que Roberto ne m'a jamais vu en photo, parce que j'aurais pu mal prendre la mienne alors.

A part ça, j'ai livré la dernière double.


----------



## nato kino (30 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ce sera lundi*, maintenant, les z'amis : je n'ai pu scanner aujourd'hui...



Ça me manque déjà...


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2003)

Bonjour ROBERTO, je suis de retour; mais je n'arrive pas à lire tout!!!!
ce serai sympa si tu faisais un petit récap du boulot fait et savoir si il y a encore du taf.
je vois en tous cas que cela a occupé tous les aoûtiens chez eux.












 et bonsoir à vous toutes et tous


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Par contre, j'ai commencé à envoyer à certains d'entre vous des surprises personnalisées..._



merci, Roberto, du fond du coeur, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




suis la risée de tout l'arrondissement


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> suis la risée de tout l'arrondissement


Pourquoi, c'était une surprise sonore ?


----------



## krystof (1 Septembre 2003)

Non. Un semi-remorque de Ricard s'est garé en bas de chez lui.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non. Un semi-remorque de Ricard s'est garé en bas de chez lui.


Et je suppose que si tu le sais, c'est parce qu'à ce moment là, tu suivais le semi-remorque en question _par le plus grand des hasards_











A part ça, Roberto on est Lundi, il faut reprendre les livraisons.


----------



## krystof (1 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et je suppose que si tu le sais, c'est parce qu'à ce moment là, tu suivais le semi-remorque en question _par le plus grand des hasards_



Maître Ricard, par l'odeur alléché...


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2003)

De rien, de rien
pour ce soir, deux doubles me conviendraient assez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small"> _*note*_:</font><hr />_pourquoi est-ce quon ne fait pas tout-ça par mail ???_





[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (1 Septembre 2003)

Le scanner est chaud ce matin ?


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2003)

Si ça se trouve il ne lui reste plus quun scan diapo : il faut quil shoot toutes les pages en diapo et quil les fasse développer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou bien c'est un scan rotatif et il a fait un montage à lhuile avec ses pages (je sais pas, un moment d'égarement). Ça ne va pas faciliter la lecture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <blockquote><font class="small"> *note :*:</font><hr />comment ça « jargon joke ? »

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout flasher, alors après je démonte le cromalin® de la double page concernée à la vapeur pour en extirper le film du noir, dont je fais ensuite un copy-proof© que je scanne avec un Scytex rotatif, dans Photoshop®, je monte l'image dans Xpress et j'en fais une sortie noire que je scanne ensuite pour vous l'envoyer !



je fais suivre à ton patron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va t'augmenter


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *DÉCONNE PAS VIEUX RALEUR !!*



bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'voulais pas l'dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ton patron, Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*C'EST       M O I*













_et si tu avais deux minutes pour passer à mon bureau..._


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2003)

message et doubles bien reçues envoi dans la soirée


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Barbarella, Macélène, nato Kino, Vieux raleur, Nouille et Dark ont également reçus de quoi éviter de regarder des conneries à la télé ce soir !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sites, Monsieur, vous ne pourriez pas nous faire une petite barre de progression ? Genre une image dans ta signature que tu changes au fur et à mesure ? Allez, ste plait, dessine moi un mouton


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Allez, ste plait, dessine moi un mouton



Tu veux pas retourner sur ton astéroïde B612 toi


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> de quoi éviter de regarder des conneries à la télé ce soir !!


Ben va vraiment falloir que tu nous en donne plus si tu veux pas qu'on regarde la télé.


----------



## Nexka (2 Septembre 2003)

Coucou cher concitoyen Basque....
Je m'en voudrai à mort de ne pas participer à ton projet (surtout sachant que l'on a dragué sur les méme plages, plages que je viens tout juste de quitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais je suis encore en partiels pendant 10jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , tu crois qu'il m'en restera un peu??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nexka


----------



## barbarella (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Barbarella ?*
> Regarde donc ta boitamel, je t'ai envoyé un... heeu, _un truc_ !














Bien reçu, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'ai encore pris du retard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je m'en occupe le plus rapidement possible


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Septembre 2003)

Hello, je pose une réservation pour mercredi finalement... S'il en reste encore à ce moment-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(J'ai plus de boîte imèle depuis ce matin jusqu'à mardi soir... Pour cause de "migration de serveurs" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] Pour cause de "migration de serveurs"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui, la saison approche


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Barbarella ?*
> Regarde donc ta boitamel, je t'ai envoyé un... heeu, _un truc_ !



*Roberto,* c'est valable pour toi aussi


----------



## Nexka (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah !
> Je te réserve de la prose manuscrite, sans problème, _surtout que je sais maintenant que tu es... heeeuuu... une fille basque, et les basquaises, je n'ai pas encore trouvé moyen de leur résister !_
> 
> 
> ...








 Alors déja Anglet "la chambre d'amour" des "sables d'or" au "chevaliers" puis Bidart (un peu toute sauf la nudiste), Biarritz mais vraiment rarement, "la grande plage" et "la plage des Basques". Et saint Jean de temps en temps. Voili voilou.


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Barbarella, Macélène, nato Kino, Vieux raleur, Nouille et Dark ont également reçus de quoi éviter de regarder des conneries à la télé ce soir !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Oui CHEF, bien reçu CHEF !!* 

_Livraison nocturne, comme d'hab_ *CHEF !!*


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Oui CHEF, bien reçu CHEF !!*
> 
> _Livraison nocturne, comme d'hab_ *CHEF !!*


La mienne de livraison sera peut-être matinale : quelques choses à régler


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Super cadeau bien reçu mon adjudant.

Cruchot ! Au rapport !


----------



## macelene (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Barbarella, Macélène, nato Kino, Vieux raleur, Nouille et Dark ont également reçus de quoi éviter de regarder des conneries à la télé ce soir !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*c'est fait chef , suis dispo à nouveau, j'ai eu une double*


----------



## Oizo (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Où êtes-vous, Oizo, WebOliver, Phillito, Oupsy ?... Fredo ?
> Ca va ?
> 
> 
> ...



On continue ! J'attends les livraisons de pages...


----------



## macelene (2 Septembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> On continue ! J'attends les livraisons de pages...



ben moi aussi,  *j'attends une nouvelle livraison , * 
à quand la suite ?????


----------



## barbarella (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Pages dans la nature pour l'instant, sauf erreur etc... (et encore une fois au risque de me répéter : c'est pour que tout le monde s'y retouve et m'indique si y a gourance !) :*
> 
> )
> 
> ...



Euh, Roberto, si tu pouvais m'éviter ce genre de honte en public 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca y est, ma journée est gâchée


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Scuze !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et depuis, krystof boit, boit, boit, boit, boit...


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision... je me suis fixé une ligne de conduite qui me tient lieu de règle absolue de savoir-vivre, pour ce projet : vous avez bien voulu me donner vos zimels, lesquels pour certains ne figuraient pas dans votre profil, et je m'interdis toute relance dans vos boitamels, je ne ferai pas de harcèlement,_sexuel ou non_, par ce biais !
> 
> Les _*"coucous vous z'êtes toujours làààà ?"*_ se font donc dans le trataradata ici-présent !


Toujours présent, pour la semaine et une bonne moitié de la suivante.
J'attend la nouvelle valise...


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et depuis, krystof boit, boit, boit, boit, boit...



Viens avec moi, c'est ma tournée.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Viens avec moi, c'est ma tournée.



eh la, faudrait p'tet pas m'oublier


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> eh la, faudrait p'tet pas m'oublier



M'aurait étonné que tu rappliques pas toi


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Viens avec moi, c'est ma tournée.



T'inquiète, on va même bientôt t'apporter des oranges !!


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, on va même bientôt t'apporter des oranges !!



Heu...je précise quand même qu'il n'y aura pas de barreaux à la fenêtre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Heu...je précise quand même qu'il n'y aura pas de barreaux à la fenêtre.



... pour que les bouteilles puissent passer


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... pour que les bouteilles puissent passer



Non, j'ai déjà prévu ça en perfusion.


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2003)

pas mal de charrettes et de contrariétés en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je men vais te les faire ces doubles (pis ya «et avec la tête » à ne pas négliger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 »

bref : sale semaine et petite forme (grande colère aussi)

heureusement quil y a le bar


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai déjà prévu ça en perfusion.



un "pro"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je m'incline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_mais ça m'assoiffe_


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> un "pro"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as posé ton verre par terre ?


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as posé ton verre par terre ?



L'est quand même souple le vieux.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> L'est quand même souple le vieux.



"qui veut la fin veut les moyens"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




krystof, arrive un peu ici


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> krystof, arrive un peu ici



Non, non. Reste incliné....ZIP..


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... pour que les bouteilles puissent passer


Non, pour faire le mur et recevoir des invitées...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, non. Reste incliné....ZIP..



HULK est revenu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pas son heure, pourtant


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis pour certain(e)s, je fais aussi *"Docteur Ruth répond à vos questions"*, par mel entre nous si tu veux : _explique-moi ta colère_.



Combien de "pages" la consultation ? C'est cher ? Faut coucher ?


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis pour certain(e)s, je fais aussi *"Docteur Ruth répond à vos questions"*, par mel entre nous si tu veux : _explique-moi ta colère_.


 <blockquote><font class="small"> *jeu de mot pas piqué de hannetons*:</font><hr />Cest dont le docteur Ruth et les (prononcer el) griefs)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Plus de 100 pages :*_ J'ai des potes motards qui cassent la gueule à celui (celle ?) qui vous emmerdent._



Vieux Râleur, viens voir, j'ai quelque chose pour toi.


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Plus de 15 pages :* Je me déplace et je tire les cartes sans supplément.



Tu as déjà ton billet ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Plus de 100 pages :*_ J'ai des potes motards qui cassent la gueule à celui (celle ?) qui vous emmerdent._



Ça à l'air sérieux ta combine, c'est bêton !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Râleur, viens voir, j'ai quelque chose pour toi.



je pose mon verre et j'arrive


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je pose mon verre et j'arrive



Finis-le avant, c'est peut-être ton dernier.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Finis-le avant, c'est peut-être ton dernier.



m'enterre pas si vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







comment crois-tu que j'ai résisté à la canicule


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2003)

Et puis, il y a des pages sur le feu, faudrait pas oublier, hein, Barbarella ?!


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dites les gars, hésitez pas à aller boire ailleurs si j'y suis !_



T'as compris le Vieux.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'as compris le Vieux.



déjà un moment


----------



## barbarella (2 Septembre 2003)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh miracle, c'est parti,C4P28+29.

STP, Roberto, ne m'envoie rien avant que je n'ai rattrapé mon retard.

Je n'aime pas être en retard, ça me stresse, et quand je stresse je ne fais plus rien, donc je suis encore plus en retard, alors je stresse encore plus et j'en fais encore moins, alors je............etc.


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2003)

Chaud devant, chaud !
Et une page 34 et une page 35 pour le cahier 4 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et avec ça, vous prendrez quoi ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'envoyer à Nato Kino, Oizo, Macélène, et Dark Templar de quoi occuper leur loisir !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien reçu... Livraison à suivre... Dans la nuit au plus tôt.


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'envoyer à Nato Kino, Oizo, Macélène, et Dark Templar de quoi occuper leur loisir !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es déjà plus là ? Bon j'ai à nouveau fini,


 faut dire que la télévision est d'un ennnuie et je ne vous parle pas du bar, où je ne lis que des trucs navrants.
heureusement que Roberto donne du taf!!!

Je me demande bien ce qu'il se passe ????


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande bien ce qu'il se passe ????



à qui le dis-tu


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Septembre 2003)

Ca y est, le chef de projet est calmé pour la semaine, la bécane redémarre à nouveau (c'est qu'elle m'aurait fait peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et l'email remarche... 

Je pense être temporairement sorti du triangle des bermudes et vient quémander ma pitance rédactionnelle


----------



## barbarella (3 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande bien ce qu'il se passe ????




Trop de laxisme peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

bien reçu


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Bien reçu mon adjudant.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne nouvelle ! *
> _Tu lui as pas fait mal, au moins, à ton chef de projet, quand tu lui as tordu le bras après lui avoir collé ton fameux *pain de la mort* ????
> 
> 
> ...


_

Mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hehe, le pain de la mort ça a fait comme ça : il a lancé la première des 2 applis que je venais présenter, ça a planté en beauté, moi : "ouuuuups c'est pas la version la plus récente, j'ai passé la soirée d'hier sur ce bug, j'ai dû mélanger les versions, je suis dé-so-lé...
- c'est pas grave, on va voir l'autre... Ah ouais, elle se lance bien... Mais je fais quoi à présent?
- Ben... rien... 
- ?... 
- Oui, les 2 applis collaborent, donc l'une ne peut pas fonctionner sans l'autre...
- Ah...
- écoute, tu m'as dit que tu étais occupé pendant cette semaine, je repasse la semaine prochaine avec les bonnes versions, ok? 
- mouais, ok..."

Et zoupla, une semaine de rab' qui marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon... Ma vie mise à part, j'ai reçu les pages, je m'y mets cete après-midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai trouvé sur l'Inextricable Rézo Mondial un filon inépuisable de Monica Bellucci, de quoi faire suffisamment de *pauses rafraichissantes* pour que vous me tapiez mes uvres complètes en 18 volumes pour la Pléiade© !!_


Heu, on a droit aux pauses même si on arrête ?


----------



## krystof (3 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> MDR !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Comprends pas pourquoi elle se tient les seins pour boire de l'eau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Rafraichissant, isn't it ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Dis-moi Roberto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Pourquoi appelles-tu ça une pause "rafraîchissante" ???
Moi, tu peux pas savoir ce que ça me donne chaud !!!*

































_


----------



## Nexka (3 Septembre 2003)

Et nous les filles... On peut en avoir aussi des pauses rafraichissantes


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et nous les filles... On peut en avoir aussi des pauses rafraichissantes


Avec plaisir, tiens :








Dépêche toi, il part bientôt en taule


----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

Dernière livraison effectuée Cruchot.


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dernière livraison effectuée Cruchot.


Pareil... Je tourne à vide pour le moment.


----------



## bebert (4 Septembre 2003)

J'ai rendu toutes mes pages. Merci Roberto, j'ai bien rigolé avec les gitans ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je désire faire une pause, il y a trop de charognards en ce moment. Je quitte le bar MacG quelques temps, à plus tard.


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rendu toutes mes pages. Merci Roberto, j'ai bien rigolé avec les gitans !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien regrettable, tout ça


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ahaha ahah !
> Je me suis bien marré !
> très bien rendu : on y était, on voyait sa moue et son regard vague, et ton petit sourire crispé quand tu pars en crabe en direction de la porte !



C'était assez ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A propos, les pages sont dans ta mailbox, et tu m'inscris d'office pour la prochaine fournée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Bon... un coup d'oeil à la pause rafraîchissante, et on y retourne_


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

J'espère que le scan marchera encore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas le moment, on y est presque !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bon ben, bonne journée quand même *CHEF* !!


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2003)

livraison somnambule et noctambule expédiée je me tâte pour la prochaine mais, si tu nest pas pressé une paire de double


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

Un bon thread est une denrée suffisamment rare pour qu'on en prenne soin. Hop, remontée !


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

Gardons la tête haute !! Hop...!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

Je sais, je sais... J'ai des pages en retard...
Non ! Pas taper ! Pas taper ! Je... Aie !


----------



## tomtom (8 Septembre 2003)

ÇA Y EST, CHEF
CHUIS RENTRÉ DE PERM, CHEF
POUVEZ M'RENVOYER AU FRONT, CHEF

_mais sans courir, hein, on va recommencer en douceur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

livraison effectuée


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)

C'est bon ? Le *CHEF* a récupéré sa "command-car" ?


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quelques réglages et... ça roule !*


je suis bien contente de te relire un peu. Je me faisais du soucis sur la suite du roman.
J'ai pas eu de surprides moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais bon tu devais être sacrément occupé, pas de soucis, je te laisse du temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et je reviens bientôt pour te taper quelques pages, je vais avoir du temps à revendre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, à partir de vendredi @+


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

C4P58+59 dans les tuyaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En attente de la suite


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quelques réglages et... ça roule !*


*CHEF*, j'ai posé ma demande de permission *CHEF* !!
Pour vendredi *CHEF*...
Mais je reste opérationnel jusqu'à jeudi soir *CHEF* !!


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Double bien reçue (et là il fat un E ou non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , c'est qu'on n'a même pas le temps de respirer


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)

Il y a des chouchous ici...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Bon, et notre pause rafraîchissante alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La "command-car" m'a pas l'air très opérationnelle...


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je suis bien contente de te relire un peu. Je me faisais du soucis sur la suite du roman.
> J'ai pas eu de surprise moi
> 
> 
> ...



pas vu mon message!!! ya vaiment des chouchous dans ce bar, toujours servis en premier, et puis nous les nanas ont fait quoi avec cette pause féminine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ça va un peu mais faudrait penser à nous


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas vu mon message!!! ya vaiment des chouchous dans ce bar, toujours servis en premier, et puis nous les nanas ont fait quoi avec cette pause féminine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



macelene, on n'est jamais mieux servi, que par soi-même


----------



## macmarco (9 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A la demande générale de Nato Kino, voici une *PRISE* _(Pause Rafraichissante et Intelligente et Suffisamment Explicite)_



Pfiioouuu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Moi, ça me donne toujours aussi chaud, Roberto !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












C'est pas humain !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















_*"Bon, on prend une graaaaaaaannnnnnde inspiration, et on expire trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès lentement !!!"*_





&lt;zen&gt;
A1, pages 30, 31, 32 et 33 envoyées !





&lt;/zen&gt;

Voilà, voilà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A suivre...


----------



## nato kino (9 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si si, elle démarre doucement...
> _(le moteur est froid, mais ça va aller !)_
> Bon, allez, donc Barbarella, Néphou, Nato Kino et Tomtom ont reçus des pages... *C'était fonction de mes possiblités, ralez pas les z'autres !*
> 
> ...



Bien reçu, les pages comme la pause !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je vais m'attarder un peu sur cette pause avant de m'y mettre, t'as raison, faut pas trop demander au moteur quand il est pas encore chaud !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je vais m'attarder un peu sur cette pause avant de m'y mettre




hé, HE C'EST FINI, LA POSE


----------



## Nexka (9 Septembre 2003)

Yes barbarella!!! Encore du Bruce, encore!!!


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Yes barbarella!!! Encore du Bruce, encore!!!



Craquant, non ?


----------



## minime (9 Septembre 2003)

_The flags are gaily flying over Celtic Park today
Because the lads of Celtic have shown the world the way
They played the game in Lisbon and here is how they won
They didn't play defensive, attack is what they done_.


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> _The flags are gaily flying over Celtic Park today
> Because the lads of Celtic have shown the world the way
> They played the game in Lisbon and here is how they won
> They didn't play defensive, attack is what they done_.








C'est quoi cette chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nexka, je sors l'artillerie lourde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Belle cravate


----------



## Nexka (9 Septembre 2003)

Ahhhhh yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... Et vous remarquerez que ces beaux mecs ont la descence de ne pas montrer leurs cuisses ou leurs poitrines opulentes.... Et ça n'enléve rien à leur charme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nexka

Faut vraiment que j'aprenne à mettre des photos sur les threads!!


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhh yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 - tu vas sur google image ou autre, tu fais ta demande, tu sélectionnes.

2 - tu cliques sur l'image choisie

3 - tu copies l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse

4- tu compose ton message, cliques sur la case image, tu colles l'adresse, tu envoies, et voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si c'est pas clair demande à quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2003)

pour nous les filles, un beau brun à la lippe généreuse


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2003)

et lui pas top? il est aussi beau que bruce


----------



## nato kino (9 Septembre 2003)

Suffit de demander  ...


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2003)

et encore un autre zou, 




je rêve, seulement la nuit


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2003)

celui là  connais pas, s'ilenlève ses doigts ????
Il a l'air charmant


----------



## nato kino (9 Septembre 2003)




----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



je l'ai vu sans les doigts, les filles c dingue


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

allez les filles, c'est soir de récréation...


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> allez les filles, c'est soir de récréation...


encore pour la nuit, note que la dernière est fameuse


----------



## inconnu(e) (9 Septembre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (9 Septembre 2003)

bien !! Les pauses, ça va un peu mais il ne faut pas oublier l'essentiel... *Le tapage nocturne !! *











*A1P46&gt;&gt;P49* sur la route...


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai vu sans les doigts, les filles c dingue



Alooooooooooors, raconte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_OK Roberto, on se reprend_


----------



## Nexka (9 Septembre 2003)

Merci barbarella, tu devrais faire prof, j'essayerais dés ce soir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roberto on fait un pacte, à chaque pause rafraichissante, nous les filles ont colle un beau mâle sur ton thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  C'est équitable non?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Merci barbarella, tu devrais faire prof, j'essayerais dés ce soir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je sens que ça va devenir sympa, ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







macelene va nous faire une galerie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est la motivation des troupes,  *CHEF*


----------



## nato kino (9 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _
> *ET LÀ LES FILLES VOUS Z'ALLEZ M'ATTIREZ TOUTES LES MIDINETTES BOUTONNEUSES DU WEB ET TOUS LES MECS QUI TRAVAILLENT DANS LA MODE ET DANS LA COIFFURE !!*
> 
> 
> ...


_
















 MdR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je demande simplement que les pauses soient VRAIMENT RAFRAICHISSANTES !_


bon sang, elle a tout pour plaire, vaut mieux ça, qu'une rafraîchit par les bistouris, ou les doigts agiles de certains qui bidouillent sur des logiciels de retouche.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, phénoménale.
Mais, elle est la seule sur terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Je troquerai bien mon costume d'Ève contre celui d'Adan


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon sang, elle a tout pour plaire, vaut mieux ça, qu'une rafraîchit par les bistouris, ou les doigts agiles de certains qui bidouillent sur des logiciels de retouche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, tu sais avec de l'eau on peut faire beaucoup de choses, et puis tu as vu elle a un bouton sur l'épaule gauche, beurk


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

A1P8+9 dans les tuyaux 







J'ai droit à ma petite pause ?


----------



## macmarco (9 Septembre 2003)

Salut Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En ce qui me concerne, tu peux considérer que j'en reprends une tournée si je ne précise pas le contraire !


----------



## macmarco (9 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>




Au fait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Pfffiooouu, fait d'plus en plus chaud !!!


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Bien reçu dernière fournée, ça devient infernale comme cadence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai bien mérité ma petite pause 















_macmarmo, arrête tu te fais du mal pour rien_


----------



## macmarco (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _mac*marmo*, arrête tu te fais du mal pour rien_



Dis, ça va, j'ai passé l'age !


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2003)

En plus, je viens de découvrir que Monica n'a qu'un jour de plus que moi !


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2003)

Oui, oui, bien reçues !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

Bien reçu


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

Levinsky.


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Monica qui ?



Bon, j'ai malheureusement découvert en même temps qu'elle était mariée avec *Vincent*(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... Cassel !


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais.
> La cigarilla qui pipa les dés de la dernière élection présidentielle américaine ?



Arf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MDR !!!


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais.
> La cigarilla qui pipa les dés de la dernière élection présidentielle américaine ?



Non, pas les dés.


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous, vous m'avez l'air fatigués, las, démotivé, une légère grimace de fin de journée, une migraine naissante, tous les ingrédients d'une soirée morose sont pratiquement réunis..._
> Allez hop !
> *Une petite pause !*
> _Vous z'êtes assis, là ?_



Comment tas deviné ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ainsi que *LA FEMME-MYSTÈRE,* à laquelle je souhaite officiellement la bienvenue !_



Koicédonk ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un  nouveau roman à taper ?


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Koicédonk ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'étions  elle ...


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ma non !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manquait plus que ça !! Un(e) anonyme-anonyme !!


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'adooooore ça !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bon les gars, on peut continuer alors...!!


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Manquait plus que ça !! *Un(e)* anonyme-anonyme !!



Ben ouais, en tant qu'hétéros, on a tendance a imaginer c'est *une* belle(tant qu'a faire) inconnnue... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce que semblerait confirmer le post précédent de Roberto, mais vas savoir !....


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2003)

Ca y est!!! J'ai copié mes deux premiéres pages... Aller pour feter ça je vous offre une "pause rafraichissante" les filles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














C'est Johnny Depp!!! J'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (Sauf qu'on voit pas son beau visage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Mais comme roberto a précisé "juste des pauses rafraichissantes", on fait avec ce qu'on a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nexka


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est!!! J'ai copié mes deux premiéres pages... Aller pour feter ça je vous offre une "pause rafraichissante" les filles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment as-tu trouvé ça ? J'ai cherché des images de beaux mecs entrain de se baigner, rien, ou alors


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Comment as-tu trouvé ça ? J'ai cherché des images de beaux mecs entrain de se baigner, rien, ou alors



Google/Images : tape ça : bathing men


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Google/Images : tape ça : bathing men


Et après ça elles oseront encore prétendre pouvoir se passer de nous...


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et après ça elles oseront encore prétendre pouvoir se passer de nous...



Ezactement !


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et après ça elles oseront encore prétendre pouvoir se passer de nous...



De vous... passe encore, mais de johnny Depp!! Ah ça non!!!


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> De vous... passe encore, mais de johnny Depp!! Ah ça non!!!



Encore de l'inflation à l'horizon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Pauv' Johnny...


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Encore de l'inflation à l'horizon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu comprends maintenant pourquoi je n'ai jamais mis ma photo


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu comprends maintenant pourquoi je n'ai jamais mis ma photo


Ouich !! Pas assez frais pour ces dames !!


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2003)

et voilà deux p'tits colis envoyés


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2003)

Roberto, merci à toi de ce morceau d'histoire palpitant...


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'était *sous* Mitterrand.



C'était "dessous", tu es bien certain de ta source ?


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Petit retour en arrière pour relancer la machine !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ben c'est du prop' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MDR !!!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je vous z'annonce que MacMarco, Vieux Râleur, Oizo, Barbarella, Macélène, BlackBéru et Nexka ont reçu des pages...*
> 
> _Ainsi que *LA FEMME-MYSTÈRE,* à laquelle je souhaite officiellement la bienvenue !_



En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas tout de suite attaqué car j'ai dû finir hier matin un beau rapport bien longuet... Bref j'en avais marre du clavier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais la page que tu m'as envoyé est dans le programme de l'après-midi... J'attaque d'abord les news de la MGZ cependant


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2003)

je te promets les miennes pour demain mais là je sature au boulot
je vais la tuer  je vais la tuer

« gnagnagna marketing gnagnga gna sen foutent gnagnagna plus c'est gros gnagna gna nest-ce pas ? gnagnagna quand jétais au marketing du labo gnagna gna on pourrait pas faire ça  » je vais la tuer


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Respire.
> 
> *Une petite pause ?*
> 
> ...


_

Zyva, Roberto !
Je suis en train de taper ce que tu m'as envoyé hier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison de ramener un peu de calme et de sérieux dans ce tagada...
> Merci.
> _Laissons un peu de côté les italiennes chaleureuses et les anciens présidents de la Vème bien refroidis !_




Marrant, je me serais plutôt attendu à "_'spèce de casseur d'ambiaaaance_"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Autrement, la page que tu m'as envoyé hier est dans ta mailbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## Nexka (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben...
> _Dis, Petite Fille, je veux bien qu'occasionnellement tu épingles tes posters dans mon tradada, mais n'exagère pas, hein !_
> Et puis tiens, je mets des règles tout de suite parce qu'après, comme dit mon ancien patron, *"C'est la porte ouverte !"* :
> 
> ...



EHHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais c'est Johnny Depp!!! C'est un vrai acteur avec un vrai pédigré!!! Puis il est plus si jeune... Puis il est papa!!! Puis il a plus fait ses preuves que ta "Monica" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Puis en plus il est beau, parfait, charmant... Puis si il a pas de poils c'est pas sa faute d'abord.... Puis si tu continue a raller je te colle des posters de Dicarpachio partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Euh oui j'ai connut Mitterand, je suis née avant qu'il arrive au pouvoir (pas beaucoup mais avant quand méme) par contre je connais pas Sabrina  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon je trouve normal et juste que nous aussi les filles on ait le droit a quelque petites photos de temps en temps, surtout depuis que je sais comment les mettre dans mes posts (merci barbarella)


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2003)

C'est pas elle qui chantait "Boys, boys, boys..."? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et le clip dans la piscine avec la marchandise qui déborde ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Ou bien...
Ah non !
Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était Samantha Fox !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aarrfff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle chantait, elle, alors ?!!


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hhhrrrrmmmrrrmpppffff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mmwwoouaifffffmmmffffrrrrrmmmm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Kofkof... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mmmhhh... Bon, euhh... mmff... faut qu'j'y aille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hem, @ + !


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai des pages, là, ça intéresse quelqu'un ??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mais c'est vrai aussi, c'est toi qui nous tente, et pis, tu nous donnes de mauvaises habitudes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, j'y retourne !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai des pages, là, ça intéresse quelqu'un ??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et c'est ce genre de discours qui va me donner l'envie de tapoter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















on est au bord de la grève, là


----------



## Nexka (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai des pages, là, ça intéresse quelqu'un ??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oki vas y, j'en prend quelque unes, ça te vas si je te les tapes juste pour demain soir?


----------



## tomtom (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai des pages, là, ça intéresse quelqu'un ??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez, remézenkekzunes


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai des pages, là, ça intéresse quelqu'un ??*



Euh.. on en est où?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Salut jpmiss, c'était bien, ces vacances ?*
> Ouais ?



Ouais super! 
Super trop court, mais super..

Si non si t'as qq pages orphelines je les adopte.

PS: merci de m'avoir rappelé mes fantasmes mammaires d'addolecence avec le retour de Sabrina...


----------



## KARL40 (11 Septembre 2003)

Pages aussitôt reçues, aussitôt retournées !

_PS : c'est karl40 (et pas 4000, tu dois confondre avec K2000 !) _


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ah, toi aussi ?*
> _De rien, ça m'a fait du bien !_
> Toujours à ta disposition : j'ai en ma possession une mine quasi-inépuisable de décolletés transalpins !!



MIAM!!!


----------



## KARL40 (11 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> MIAM!!!



RE-MIAM !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (il y en a facilement pour deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> RE-MIAM !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je t'aime bien KARL mais dans ce domaine je ne suis pas preteur. Et j'ai des grandes mains


----------



## KARL40 (11 Septembre 2003)

Et si tu commençais par les "félicitations"


----------



## Philito (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai à exprimer publiquement :*
>  Une opinion
>  Deux commentaires groupés
>  Une bonne nouvelle.
> _Je commence par quoi ?_



Oh, ben ça te fait quatres posts de gagnés.... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours terminer par la bonne nouvelle, c'est ce que les gens retiendront le mieux.... L'opinion, on s'en fout (mais ça te fait un post) et deux commentaires groupés, ben dégroupe les....

Donc: 

 <ul type="square">  [*]Un commentaire dégroupé  [*]Le second commentaire dégroupé (ainsi il pourront quand même se parler)  [*]Ton opinion (facultatif)  [*]And one last thing: good news (mais je le sais déjà: un G5 bipro pour tous ceux qui ont participé !!!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/list] 

Ben merci d'avance.....

Et voilà, j'ai remis les pieds dans ton truc là....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et merci pour le bipro, je t'envoie les pages ce soir normally.....


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ne te fais donc pas de souci, c'est compris dedans !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Par ce que tu veux, Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On ne tient plus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Au fait-------&gt; A1P50 expédiée !


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _(Mais tu sais Monica, pour le camping, chuis ok quand même, hein !)_



Un autre petit message, de qui tu sais, à te transmettre, Roberto !


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2003)

c'est moi qu'ai les dernièreuuuuu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est moi qu'ai les dernièreuuuuu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est moi qu'ai les dernièreuuuuu


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto,

Je n'ose plus ouvrir ton "fil de discussion"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai deux pages en retard, mais sache que j'y pense, je ne fais que ça d'ailleurs, y penser, demain il faut absolument que je m'y mette, pour ne pas finir dévorée par la honte et le déshonneur.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2003)

pas moi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est déjà bien de le dire !*
> _Allez, une petite récompense pour y avoir réfléchi !!_
> 
> 
> ...











 jamais, non JAMAIS, j'arriverai jusqu'aux bouteilles


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2003)

Ok... Aux grands maux, les grands remédes....






Et un Josh, un!!!
Pour concurencer la jeune femme sur le bar.


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ah tu veux jouer à ça ???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Arff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On dirait que la guerre est déclarée !!!


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2003)

Ok on passe à la vitesse supérieure..... A l'approchede la coupe du monde....







Quand je pense qu'il est méme pas selectionné....


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2003)

Toujours le même.... Qu'est ce qu'il est fort.....


----------



## dude (12 Septembre 2003)

Mi scusi, ma, la Belluci parla anche bene il francese? Dovrebbe perche sta con cassel e fra poco sarà con Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non l'ho mai sentita parlare in francese, qualcuno ha un estratto sonoro da farmi ascoltare?


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, j'ai trouvé : c'est Krystof, et c'étaient les pages 11 et 13 du cahier A1.
> *Vous vous en fichez ?*
> 
> 
> ...



je voudrais pas dire, Roberto, mais ça m'a tout l'air d'être une sacrée pagaille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on croirait les paperoles de Proust, il te faut trouver ta Céleste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage, je vous soutiens moralement


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Votre attention s'il vous plait..._
> 
> *Le dernier récap' des pages dans la nature !*
> Merci de me signaler si :
> ...



Es-tu sûr, pour moi je n'ai que les A1P56+57 en retard, j'allais justement m'y mettre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais vérifier avant


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Votre attention s'il vous plait..._
> 
> *Le dernier récap' des pages dans la nature !*
> Merci de me signaler si :
> ...



bon, voilà, je viens d'arriver de mon petit séjour sur l'île, et je tape de suite la page 60 de A1, pas d'inquiétude.


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Votre attention s'il vous plait..._
> 
> *Le dernier récap' des pages dans la nature !*
> Merci de me signaler si :
> ...







Normalement, tu as reçu les pages 43 &amp; 44 du cahier 3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, je te les remets avec la livraison qui va arriver dans l'après-midi...


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi pour ça que je récapitule : *JE PEUX ME TROMPER !*
> Si.



*NOOOON !!!???*


----------



## Philito (12 Septembre 2003)

Et tu as reçu de moi normalement les pages 31-32 du cahier 3... mais comme je n'apparais pas dans la liste rouge.... je suppose que tout est en ordre et que je peux manger la conscience tranquille....


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le dernier récap' des pages dans la nature !*
> Merci de me signaler si :
>  Vous êtes sur le point de me l'envoyer.
>  _De quoi ?_ Ah ouais ben non.
> ...


Normalement, la page 34, tu l'a reçue, si tu veux que je te la renvoie, pas de problème, mais ce sera ce soir. (comment ça "tu bosses?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
Les 4 autres pages, tu devrais les recevoir ce soir (J'ai plus que le début d'annexe à taper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2003)

pages envoyées ce jour, A1P60, elle n'est plus dans la nature.
Et si y'a encore du boulot ??? zou, dispo.


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Quel meneur d'hommes ce Roberto, A1P56+57 dans les tuyaux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prête pour le baroud d'honneur


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et si y'a encore du boulot ??? zou, dispo.



Tout pareil...


----------



## Philito (12 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil...



Ben je crois que le roman se finit tout doucement, va falloir les y préparer Roro !!!! Sinon vague de déprime de ta faute, ya bientot plus de pages.....


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si, j' te dis.



Toutes nos illusions s'écroulent d'un coup


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non-non-non !
> *Zou, au lit !*
> 
> _*Note :* il ne s'agit pas là d'une invite directe à quelques débauches que ce soit, ne vous méprenez pas : la charte du ratradada interdit *toute relation chargée de sens* entre le Grand Gour... heu... entre le lanceur de ratarada et les tapeurs(ses), afin qu'il n'y ait aucun malentendu.
> Quand je dis : *"Zou, au lit !"*, il ne s'agit pas d'imaginer des choses, hein ! Je la connais à peine, Macélène !_


 *ben, zut alors, je viens de descendre jeter un coup d'oeil dans ma chambre, rien dans mon lit*








, alors je ne vais pas me coucher NA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toute seule, je veux pas


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ben je crois que le roman se finit tout doucement, va falloir les y préparer Roro !!!! Sinon vague de déprime de ta faute, ya bientot plus de pages.....



Un petit remontant :


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> après je vous parle du rab auquel je pense...



Chacun son tour, j'ai du repassage en retard sur les bras, moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, qui prends les T-shirts?


----------



## tomtom (13 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarfff !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle a à peine touché l'engin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'a vus l'état dans lequel il est


----------



## Philito (13 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Chacun son tour, j'ai du repassage en retard sur les bras, moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez je commence, je te donne mon imèl en MP et tu m'envois ça.... tu peux commencer par un tshirt et un pull  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et Roberto, on va pas devoir dessiner des cases chacun de Roberto et Pepita.... qui a la case 4 de la page 12....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais ça pourrait faire une chouette BD.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2003)

je ne t'oublie pas.

"tapotage" ce WE et livraison ensuite


----------



## Philito (13 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ca, tu vois, c'est ce qu'on appelle :* "UNE IDÉE À LA CON" !!*_



















_Ca, tu vois, c'est ce qu'on appelle *une réponse désagréable.....*_ 

pour ça 

1)





un petit rappel ô combien nécessaire.... (maintenant Sabrina doit être libre.... !)

2) 





Et ta punition (désolé les autres de vous faire subir ça....)






 Non Mais !!!!!


----------



## Nexka (13 Septembre 2003)

Arrf les filles!!! C cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , on a méme plus besoin de se battre pour imposer nos photos viriles, les mecs s'en chargent pour nous maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ENCORE ENCORE ENCORE !!!!


----------



## tomtom (13 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Mais, mais, elle passe sa vie à faire des photos cette fille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Notes, je n'ai rien contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (malheureusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Philito (13 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ENCORE ENCORE ENCORE !!!!








 Non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je crois que la punition a été suffisament exemplaire comme ça, sans en rajouter !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et du dicarpacio en plus.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon Roberto, je crois que t'es pas prêt de redêtre désagréable comme ça..... Allez reconsidère mon idée.... !


----------



## tomtom (13 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*T'es pas en train de taper mon roman, toi ???*
> Allez-allez !_



J'Y VAIS DE CE PAS, CHEF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



JE PROMET DE NE PLUS FAIRE DE REMARQUES À PROPOS DE MADAME VEND... euh... BELLUCCI, CHEF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ÈNE, DEUX, ÈNE, DEUX, ÈNE, DEUX ....


----------



## Philito (13 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> JE PROMET DE NE PLUS FAIRE DE REMARQUES À PROPOS DE MADAME VEND... euh... BELLUCCI,



Madame Cassel, petit !!!! Cassel, combien de fois faudra t'il te le redire....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allez va taper le texte du Monsieur et non ne regarde pas la Madame comme ça


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sabrina a vieillie et elle est pas mal du tout...



En effet !...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En effet !...



Elle a de beaux restes!

Ca me rappelle une phrase de Woody Allen: "J'ai jamais eu de chance dans la vie. Si javais été un de triplés de Raquel Welsh, j'aurais été celui qui est nourri au biberon"


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2003)

Arrrfff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MDR !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trop fort !!!


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2003)

Bon, A1P51, envoyée !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

livraison effectuée


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2003)

dites moi chef y aurait pas un peu de travail de frappe pour combler le vide de ma convalescence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'avance merci, pour les quelques pages s'il en reste


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Je suis pas chef, JE SUIS MAJOR !!*_



j'ai suivi avec attention votre promotion et je crois qu'il est temps de vous remettre la médaille qui vous convient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 
je suis toute à vous,  *MAJOR* , pour exécuter les ordres.
Bien à vous , votre Troufinette


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Votre attention s'il vous plait..._
> *Le RÉCAP' DES RÉCAPS !*
> A moins que je ne me trompe, on en est là :
> _(Si ce n'est le cas, merci de me rappeler à l'ordre, major ou pas !)_
> ...








 je ne drague pas le fond des mers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je f...., bon c'est pas tout yati encore des pages?
Il est fini ce roman?


----------



## barbarella (15 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Votre attention s'il vous plait..._
> *Le RÉCAP' DES RÉCAPS !*
> A moins que je ne me trompe, on en est là :
> _(Si ce n'est le cas, merci de me rappeler à l'ordre, major ou pas !)_
> ...



A1P44+45 en chemin, quant auC4P28+29 ça ne me dit rien, es-tu sûr quelles sont dans la nature ?

A quand la suite ?


----------



## Philito (15 Septembre 2003)

Roberto a dit:
			
		

> Elle le fait exprès ??
> 
> Dites les jeunes, là, vous qui vous y connaissez en drague(1)... : c'est pas ça qu'on appelle du RENTRE-DEDANS ??







			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> je ne drague pas le fond des mers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confirmation mon colonel, cela m'en a tout l'air.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est bien, je me suis maté les derniers épisodes de Black Adder (avec Rowan Atkinson) période deuxième guerre mondiale....(2 cette nuit entre 4 et 5h) et ça me rappelle le personnage de Bob (la chauffeuse déguisée en homme mais qui drague tout ce qui passe....) bon quoi qu'il en soit, si j'avais eu des pages, j'aurais pu taper, plutot que de regarder des dvds la nuit.....


















[Mais je ne crois pas qu'il y en a beaucoup qui doivent comprendre l'humour anglais.... certains doivent probablement croire qu'ils comprenennt les monty pythons, mais c'est tout....] 

En fait, il est fini ce roman, tu veux pas nous l'annoncer hein oui..... Quand est-ce qu'on commence la BD ????


----------



## tomtom (15 Septembre 2003)

Bon, ct'aprèm je peux pas, j'ai mon cours de pipeau, mais dès ce soir je m'y colle


----------



## Nexka (15 Septembre 2003)

Si t'as des pages qui courent sans maitre, envois moi en


----------



## barbarella (15 Septembre 2003)

Ya u un beugue

C4P28+29 expédiés


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Votre attention s'il vous plait..._
> *Le RÉCAP' DES RÉCAPS !*
> A moins que je ne me trompe, on en est là :
> _(Si ce n'est le cas, merci de me rappeler à l'ordre, major ou pas !)_
> MacMarco : A2P14 à 17 - C3P43&amp;44



Pour les pages 14 à 17 du cahier A, ça va arriver au fur et à mesure dans l'après-midi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais pour les pages 43 et 44 du cahier 3, normalement tu les a reçues, c'étaient mêmes les premières... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Celles-là, j'ai dû te les envoyer à l'adresse de ton profil(robertoetpepita...), et les suivantes en réponse à tes messages... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon, je te les remets avec la prochaine livraison...


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Il fait chaud, non ?? _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca sentirait pas la pause "_*rafraîchissante*_", des fois ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Au fait, es-tu allé faire un tour du coté des grands peintres ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a quequ'chose pour toi !


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu vois clair dans mon jeu !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOUUAAAAAHHH !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Muchas gracias, amigo !


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> OOUUAAAAAHHH !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*elle ferait louper une couvée de singe, celle là* 

mais bon sang où l'a-t-il dégotée? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

moi je préfère  *MONICA*


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *elle ferait louper une couvée de singe, celle là*
> 
> mais bon sang où l'a-t-il dégotée?
> 
> ...


ici 




> moi je préfère  *MONICA*



Bah, c'est pas le même genre, moi aussi je préfère Monica, mais bon, j'dirais pas non à Sabrina !...


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

Bon, alors, petit récapitulatif :
A2P14 expédiée avec C3P43&amp;44
A2P15 expédiée à l'instant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour les 2 restantes, ce sera plutôt demain...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Votre attention s'il vous plait..._
> *Le RÉCAP' DES RÉCAPS !*
> A moins que je ne me trompe, on en est là :
> _(Si ce n'est le cas, merci de me rappeler à l'ordre, major ou pas !)_


 *Vieux Râleur : A1P52+53*


le tapotage en question vous a été adressé samedi apès-midi


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Ca te stimule*, dis donc, les pauses rafraichissantes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Bah ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut bien les mériter, les pauses !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *elle ferait louper une couvée de singe, celle là*



Ben moi si elle etait dans mon lit j'irrais pas dormir dans la baignoire!
MIAM MIAM


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2003)

Mais par contre je la préfère avec quelques années de plus qu'a son époque "piscine".


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais par contre je la préfère avec quelques années de plus qu'a son époque "piscine".



Moi aussi !!!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ben oui je sais moi aussi, mais bon...
> C'est juste un clin d'&amp;#339;il à mes jeunes années, *l'éveil à la sensualité*, grâce à Sabrina et au catalogue de la Redoute !
> 
> 
> ...


_

N'oublions pas non plus le torride "les 3Suisses""  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...et au catalogue de la Redoute !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et celui des 3 suisses !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Moouuuaarf !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 MDR


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Trop rapide jpmiss !!!


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi si elle etait dans mon lit j'irrais pas dormir dans la baignoire!
> MIAM MIAM



et avec elle, vous faites quoi? vous lui laissez votre lit et courez vous mettre la tête dans le fridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













glups


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

et encore une pause avant de se coucher ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ras le bol la Sabrina, bien que cela ne m'étonne pas, le goût des mecs ça se discute pas


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et avec elle, vous faites quoi? vous lui laissez votre lit et courez vous mettre la tête dans le fridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bah, évidemment, là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...si tu nous prends par les sentiments !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...miam, miam !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Perso, ce s'rait Saint-Jacques à ma façon, p'tit vin blanc de chez Roberto, et puis, après... ben, après, heu, ça vous r'garde pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Non, mais !


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2003)

Et lui macélène  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non ?

Tant mieux


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



Et voilà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elles étaient bonnes mes Saint-Jacques, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Hé, hé !


----------



## tomtom (16 Septembre 2003)

On a retrouvé la page qui était resté coincée dans les tuyaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça à foutu un sacré bordel dans le quartier


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé la page qui était resté coincée dans les tuyaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaarrrrfffff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Mouaahahahaharrrfff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 MDR !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trop fort Tomtom !!!


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, dites, *c'est QUOI CE SOUK ??!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, les garçons z'et les filles, j'ai ouvert un  itinéraire de délestage...


----------



## Nexka (16 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé la page qui était resté coincée dans les tuyaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arfff exelent, Tomtom imperturbable malgrés le nombre incroyable de filles à moitié nues qui défile dans se thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Euh macelene si t'entres dans leur jeu on va pas s'en sortir.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut rester unie les filles !!


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff exelent, Tomtom imperturbable malgrés le nombre incroyable de filles à moitié nues qui défile dans se thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai ça ! Et puis j'aimerais bien les voir leurs pin-up à son âge à lui :


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff exelent, Tomtom imperturbable malgrés le nombre incroyable de filles à moitié nues qui défile dans se thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, je me reprends, de toutes façons plus de raisons de rester ds le tradadadada de Oberto, ya plus de boulot, alors plus de pauses pour les refroidir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je reste unie avec toutes les filles du Bar


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me reprends, de toutes façons plus de raisons de rester ds le tradadadada de Oberto, ya plus de boulot, alors plus de pauses pour les refroidir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, bravo macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on fait quoi maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roberto, c'est pour quand ton prochain roman ?


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> a vu Bébert ?[/i]
> Il est le dernier...



C'est surprenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













D'habitude il demande un délai "officiellement"


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il en reste combien de pages ?  Si bébert est d'accord, je suis preneuse pour une ou deux, on partage


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2003)

*C3P29*


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>


et c'est reparti, il finira donc jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*C3P145/146* mais c'est avec plaisir que je m'y emploie


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

suis preneur d'une double également


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Trop tard !*
> et une qui se dit *"vieille"* mais qui déborde tellement d'énergie qu'on imagine tout de suite faire avec elle _une meilleure soupe_ !
> 
> 
> ...








 tu crois pas si bien dire, elle les envoie à l'hosto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_je sais où c'est_


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2003)

*PLAY AGAIN !!!*


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

*PRÉSENTE*


----------



## Nexka (17 Septembre 2003)

*ME TOO!!!! READY!*


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bravo !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bon je viens de commander ma robe pour les  *OSCARSROBERTO* 
elle me va bien,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you want playin' again with me ? ooooooooohhhhh!!!!!! yyyeeeesssssssssss major.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

on cause, on cause... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça vient, oui


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on cause, on cause...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben quoi ça vient, un peu de patiente, je crois que nous en sommes à l'entracte.
Il lui faut le temps de tout récolter, tout classer, imagine le souk.
Allons donc boire un truc frais.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi ça vient, un peu de patiente, je crois que nous en sommes à l'entracte.
> Il lui faut le temps de tout récolter, tout classer, imagine le souk.
> Allons donc boire un truc frais.



j'ai le bec grand ouvert...


----------



## Philito (17 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *PLAY AGAIN !!!*



Yez MI 2 !!!! Quand t'as retrouvé le roman suivant, que t'aura retrouvé ton scan, que tu te seras remis la tête un peu en ordre, ben tu peux m'en envoyer aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as un chouette fan club  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  les groupies un peu moins de bruit siouplait..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























de voir les trois messages alignés ainsi, pas pu m'empêcher, désolé.....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

envoie le matos


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> envoie le matos



et ça commence quand la distribution?


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, allez, c'est parti !*
> QUI EN VEUT ??
> 
> (En plus, le premier cahier est petit, ça va être vite fait.
> ...



Ah ! Isabella !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















La page 16 devrait arriver incessamment sous peu, ensuite j'attaque la 17... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc, tu peux me préparer un colis !


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, c'est reparti pour un tour...
> Macélène, Barbarella, Nexka (mon fan club, quoi !), mais aussi Vieux raleur et phillito ont reçu leurs pages de "Gorilla"
> *Macmarco, je t'en envoie une, alors ?*



No prob' !
La page 16 vient de partir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











> *Note :* Mon père, à qui j'ai expliqué que le roman dont je lui avais filé la frappe, et dont il restait 343 pages, a été bouclé par 28 internautes : _"...mais comment t'as réussi *à exploiter autant de gens VOLONTAIRES* ???"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec quelques petits *susucres* de temps en temps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Au fait, devine sur qui j'ai pris modèle pour la demoiselle ci-dessous..._


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2003)

Colis bien reçu !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

tout bien reçu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et imprimé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'a plus qu'à taper...


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

et youpi c'est reparrti


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, c'est reparti pour un tour...
> Macélène, Barbarella, Nexka (mon fan club, quoi !), mais aussi Vieux raleur et phillito ont reçu leurs pages de "Gorilla"
> *Macmarco, je t'en envoie une, alors ?*
> 
> ...



C'est pas difficile, il suffit de prendre un homme, un vrai homme, un meneur, beau, bronzé, musclé, intelligent, drôle, comme celui-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui accessoirement écrit des romans, parle italien et apprécie les jolies femmes.

Les filles tombent comme des mouches sous un nuage de FLYTOX, les garçons ne rêvent que de lui ressembler, et voilà le tour est joué, chacun s'identifiera dans une des pages qu'il aura tapé et qui bientôt passera à la postérité pour l'éternité, sous les soupirs émus de milliers de fans et groupies


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas difficile, il suffit de prendre un homme, un vrai homme, un meneur, beau, bronzé, musclé, intelligent, drôle, comme celui-ci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barbarella, merci de nous avoir fait découvrir, le seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, l'unique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de cette planète terre.
Et alors là lorsqu'il manifeste sa peur de voir sa Pépita défigurée par un masque de beauté





, je me dis que .......Bon ceci dit, vivement que le délire continu.


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

et encore un mythe qui s'effondre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Bon, allez, bonne journée, on reprends !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

j'ai repris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tapotage terminé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



résultat dans ta boi-boitamel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'attends la suite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et...
*la pause rafraîchissante*









_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tiens c'est vrai au fait.
> *Bon.*



j'ai tellement chaud, tout d'un coup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vais m'immerger totalement


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Lequel*, précisément ??_



Je préfère ne plus en parler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















G1P65+66

Merci pour la suite


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tiens c'est vrai au fait.
> *Bon.*



Elle est belle, mais n'est-elle pas un peu grosse... l'image bien sûre


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> et encore un mythe qui s'effondre



mais pourquoi a-t-il donc besoin de se justifier de la sorte? 
cf sa réponse plus haut.




laisse nous rêver, Roberto


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ni vider la baignoire ![/i]



vraiment Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*tu peux pas la vider*


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Pas plus que ça :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je comprends, tout s'explique, qui peut résister, c'est un tremblement de terre, un cyclone, un raz de marée, 
comment veux tu que l'on ...., même plus envie de prendre de bains,


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

c'est pas bon pour mon p'tit coeur, Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









surtout au boulot


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je comprends, tout s'explique, qui peut résister, c'est un tremblement de terre, un cyclone, un raz de marée,
> comment veux tu que l'on ...., même plus envie de prendre de bains,



Voyons macelene, ce n'est qu'une fille, comme toi et moi


----------



## tomtom (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bon pour mon p'tit coeur, Roberto



Ni pour celui de mon chef


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Voyons macelene, ce n'est qu'une fille,  comme toi et moi


 Et puis si elle baisse les bras ya tout qui tombe.
oui, tu as raison, faut que je réagisse, je vais réfléchir à une nouvelle
stratégie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avant de prendre un vol direct pour Rio de Janeiro et aller voir Pitangui (célèbre chirurgien brésilien).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et puis si elle baisse les bras ya tout qui tombe.
> oui, tu as raison, faut que je réagisse, je vais réfléchir à une nouvelle
> stratégie.
> 
> ...



HELP, Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un cas typique de détresse psychologique injustifiée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu peux faire quelque chose


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et puis si elle baisse les bras ya tout qui tombe.
> oui, tu as raison, faut que je réagisse, je vais réfléchir à une nouvelle
> stratégie.
> 
> ...



Ouais, d'abord, et tu te rends compte la pauvre, elle doit pas manger beaucoup de chocolats, ni de spaghetti carbonara (en tout cas elle n'en a pas la tête) pfffffffffffffffff.............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  vraiment je ne l'envie pas


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, d'abord, et tu te rends compte la pauvre, elle doit pas manger beaucoup de chocolats, ni de spaghetti carbonara (en tout cas elle n'en a pas la tête) pfffffffffffffffff..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaloiuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  elle a une "maigreur" plus qu'agréable


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> jaloiuse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toute façon je m'en fiche, moi, je prends mes bains assise, pas debout


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Toute façon je m'en fiche, moi, je prends mes bains assise, pas debout



et puis pour les douches, tu lèves les bras, toi aussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour les douches, tu lèves les bras, toi aussi ...











c'est pas bientot fini, vous deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









c'est trempé partout, maintenant


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour les douches, tu lèves les bras, toi aussi ...



Absolument, en fait Monica a plein de points communs avec moi


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bientot fini, vous deux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glisse pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à ton age, on n'a plus l'équilibre de sa jeunesse


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Absolument, en fait Monica a plein de points communs avec moi



c'est ce qu'il me semblait aussi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> glisse pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... mais l'expérience


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... mais l'expérience



suffisant pour éviter les savonnettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> suffisant pour éviter les savonnettes ?



c'est *l'après* savonette, qui compte


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est *l'après* savonette, qui compte



encore vert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le Vieux


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

un des "VIEUX MESSIEURS" te dis merci


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

quel talent, vraiment


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

tu as bien mérité ta *pause rafraîchissante*, Roberto:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

et comme elle a beaucoup d'admiration pour toi, elle t'a écrit un petit mot:


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

lovely Rita  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




surranné (normal ca vient du Vieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais de bon goût


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Alors, c'est fini ? Pour de vrai ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca me fais penser à un truc, j'avais commencé il y a quelque temps un ro...... blablabla, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'est fini ? Pour de vrai ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











ben, pourquoi tu traînes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'espère que ce sera moins le souk que chez le Roberto...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et comme elle a beaucoup d'admiration pour toi, elle t'a écrit un petit mot:



... et elle a tenu à te récompenser elle-même...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *QUI VEUT DES PAGES NOUVELLES DU LIVRE SECOND ??*



combien de fois faudra-t-il te le répéter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ENVOIE


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *QUI VEUT DES PAGES NOUVELLES DU LIVRE SECOND ??*



C'est ce qu'on a commencé ce matin ? Si oui, ben on continue, non ?

Serait-il possible d'avoir des pages qui se suivent ?

J'ai déjà tapé G1P65+66, et j'aimerais bien connaître la suite


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà tapé G1P65+66, et j'aimerais bien connaître la suite



désolé, sauf erreur j'ai tapé 67/68/69/70... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*mais* je ne dirai rien...


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aha aha !
> Bon. barbarella, Vieux Raleur et Nexka ont leurs pages...
> *D'autres volontaires à exploiter ???*



pourquoi non ? mais ne soit pas trop pressé, je ne suis pas devant mon Mac (ou mon PC) avant samedi... Ceci dit, ca me tente bien ton histoire


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aha aha !
> Bon. barbarella, Vieux Raleur et Nexka ont leurs pages...
> *D'autres volontaires à exploiter ???*



je comprends plus rien, j'ai tapé des pages et j'ai rien reçu pour la suite ? Que se passe-t-il?


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je t'avais envoyé la suite, justement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est OK, bien reçu


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je peux en placer une ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 tu as besoin de nos doigts de fées? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, pour te faire des gratouillis, ce serait mieux que les tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

Bien reçu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et retourné "tapoté" à l'instant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ne perds pas tes forces à geindre et pleurnicher sans arrêt alors que je vais bientôt solliciter ta bonne humeur proverbiale, tes pensées impures et ta force de frappe sans pareil !
> _(bien balancé, hein ??)_








elle a *des pensées impures*











oh, my God


----------



## Soba (18 Septembre 2003)

C'est fini alors ? déjà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Y a pas quelqu'un qui a un autre roman sous la main ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On est chaud là


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ne perds pas tes forces à geindre et pleurnicher sans arrêt alors que je vais bientôt solliciter ta bonne humeur proverbiale, tes pensées impures et ta force de frappe sans pareil !
> _(bien balancé, hein ??)_




bon, si tu le prends comme ça....., mais rien ds ma boîte, pas de boulot, c'est toi qui va pas assze vite


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon, si tu le prends comme ça....., mais rien ds ma boîte, pas de boulot, c'est toi qui va pas assze vite




euh...

rien


----------



## Philito (18 Septembre 2003)

Coucou roberto©

Voilà les pages 57-58-59-60 du G1 sont parties..... j'en reveux bien pour la semaine prochaine !!!!! Et hop demain Paris !!!! ouaisss, allez hop valise   !!!!!


----------



## Nexka (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on a commencé ce matin ? Si oui, ben on continue, non ?
> 
> Serait-il possible d'avoir des pages qui se suivent ?
> 
> J'ai déjà tapé G1P65+66, et j'aimerais bien connaître la suite



A propos de suite babarela, moi j'ai les pages 61 à 64, on fait un échange??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Comme ça t'auras le début et moi la suite


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> A propos de suite babarela, moi j'ai les pages 61 à 64, on fait un échange???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai les pages 65+66 qui sont tapées, 67 et 68 à taper incessament sous peu, cet après-midi j'espère.

Je veux bien les pages 61 à 64, je te transmets mon émail par MP, transmet moi le tien que je t'envoie ce que j'ai tapé.

T'es OK Roberto ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

c'est pas moi, *j'le jure*















_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> Je venais pourtant de faire un troublant rapprochement avec la jolie étrangère... à moustache.












CHHHUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTtttt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_la concurrence..._


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Vous avez reçu du courrier


----------



## Philito (18 Septembre 2003)

Ahhhh, trop tard....

Hop, tombé !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Et non, Paris, c'est AE, colloque de graphisme, et distribution de magazines !!!!! Pas de fesses à l'horizon.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















   Juste des amis et amies à voir..... !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  C'est qui cette charmante étangère à moustache avec une canne ????


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller au plus simple :
> *QUI VEUT DES PAGES ???*



Je veux bien les pages 69 et 70


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2003)

G1P73&amp;74 expédiées !


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Marco, t'en veux ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquiète, j'avais compris ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis-moi, j'ai des pdf, là : 
Prologue, chapitres 1, 2, 3, 4 et 5
Ils sont apparemment déjà mis en page...
Il faut que je les tape ?


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est à cause d'Isabella.* T'as rien vu ni lu d'autre !



Aaaahhh !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Exactement, j'ai rien vu d'autre qu'_*elle*_ ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Mais bon, c'est malin aussi !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Bon allez !
Zyva ! 
File-moi des pages !


----------



## Soba (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Lève un peu le nez de tes trucs_, Nouille, et va voir un peu en arrière, tu sauras que je suis passé au roman suivant après avoir versé quelques larmes d'émotion en hommage au travail effectué !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oups ...
euh ... je manque de pauses rafraichissantes moi ... je suis legèrement beaucoup à la masse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh, ben tant mieux alors. Tu peux m'envoyer des pages ...


----------



## nato kino (19 Septembre 2003)

Mes respects, *CHEF* !!!!!!!!!!!!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bon, je n'ai pas lu toutes les pages depuis mon départ, j'ai un 'ti coup de fatigue et j'ai cru comprendre que le gars Roberto, il avait rempilé pour un second roman, alors je tiens à garder quelques forces avant qu'il nous refile la pléïade à taper...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













C'est de nouveau Ok pour un peu de tapage nocturne, histoire que les voisins ne prennent pas trop l'habitude de dormir entre 22h et 6h... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Roberto, je suis ton homme (en tout bien tout honneur, j'entend, sinon, faut voir avec Mackie pour les galipettes et les figures de cirque). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_I'm back !!_


----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mes respects, *CHEF* !!!!!!!!!!!!!


voilà, ce que c'est de s'absenter quelques jours, une grande page a été tournée, Roberto a changé de   *grade; il est passé  MAJOR, oui mossieur* , si tu veux on peut organiser une réunion pour te faire les résumés.
Note, que ça ira vite


----------



## nato kino (19 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> voilà, ce que c'est de s'absenter quelques jours, une grande page a été tournée, Roberto a changé de   *grade; il est passé  MAJOR, oui mossieur* , si tu veux on peut organiser une réunion pour te faire les résumés.
> Note, que ça ira vite



Tant qu'il ne se prend pas pour une tête brûlées...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, il parle de quoi se nouveau roman ? C'est du polar encore, ou une grande fresque historique, un livre de cuisine, un catalogue manu-france hors série ???


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il ne se prend pas pour une tête brûlées...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est du _*polar*_, mon cher ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, rassure-toi, Roberto est toujours le même !


----------



## nato kino (19 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est du _*polar*_, mon cher !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a toujours droit à une pause rafr... enfin, à notre pin-up entre deux pages ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> _Je suis d'excellente humeur !_
> 
> 
> ...



hello Bob, normalement la "double" iziniourbox. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à P... (ton indic), je m'en vais lui dessiner un sourire kabyle qui le rendra encore moins bavard que le monsieur ci-dessous en photo











_c'est également ma pause rafraîchissante pour toutes les charmantes jeunes femmes de ton harem_


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Quant à P... (ton indic), je m'en vais lui dessiner un sourire kabyle...



Maintenant je comprends ton pseudo !


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je comprends ton pseudo !



ach ja, za fa étr-eu la nuhi dé longue koutô


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ach ja, za fa étr-eu la nuhi dé longue koutô













Mdr !


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2003)

Pourquoi je les ai pas eu moi les cinq premiers chapitres


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2003)

finies les vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










moi attendre tapotage


----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> finies les vacances
> 
> 
> 
> ...




la même chose pour moi, alors ça vient ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Septembre 2003)

C'est OK alors.
La voix est libre pour les prochaines pages, j'ai fait un peu de ménage sur le bureau, tu peux y aller, faire le plein pour le week-end, même tarif que d'habitude...


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est OK alors.
> La voix est libre pour les prochaines pages, j'ai fait un peu de ménage sur le bureau, tu peux y aller, faire le plein pour le week-end, même tarif que d'habitude...



Quid du troisième ?


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dites vous trouvez pas qu'il fait chaud ??_













Ben ça alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est *exactement* ce que je me disais !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Non je disais ça parce qu'en fait..._



*moi, c'est le chemin épaule droite / sein droit*








quelle belle définition de la ligne droite...


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le creux de ses clavicules m'affole...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...













_"Grat, grat, grat, grat ..."_


----------



## nato kino (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui n'a pas changé, Nato : je suis toujours limité par mon accès au scanner, _sinon vous en seriez déjà à taper le 5ème roman (dans la pile, c'est celui qui est entre le quatrième (dessus) et le sixième (juste en dessous))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Quand je parlais de pléïade hier, j'étais pas si loin du compte finalement !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

_Pziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii_


----------



## nato kino (19 Septembre 2003)

Ça va pas de me lancer des flechettes toi !!
Ça pique ces trucs là !!


----------



## nato kino (20 Septembre 2003)

Bien reçu le négrier !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

atoutbienreçu


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

atouttapotéetrenvoyédanstaboî-boîte


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est la chaleur*, ne vous inquiétez pas : je sais aussi des choses à propos de notre ami, qui justifient ce genre de comportement singulier, hélas !



pourquoi "hélas" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_et tu tiens ta langue_


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi "hélas"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vas-y Roberto, racontes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y Roberto, racontes


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bien, je reprends :_
> Avant de m'étourdir moi-même avec les z'épaules de Monica B., je voulais vous dire que *Macélène* (toujours servie la première pour des raisons que je me refuse à expliquer ici des fois que ma femme se décide brutalement à se connecter à internet, trouve le favori habilement planqué conduisant à ce forum, voit le tragagada, clique sur la bonne page (ou pire : lise tout depuis le début !!) et lise ce post... A ce stade-là, elle aurait déjà 859 raisons de me tuer, pourquoi en rajouter une de plus ???), *Nato Kino, Vieux Raleur, Jpmiss* et *La Femme-Mystère* ont reçu des pages...



Euh ouaip, sauf qu'a une époque c'était Macelene, Barbarela et moi qui étions servie en premier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Comme ça pas de jalouses... Le filles d'abord normal!!! Là ça va pas du tout, qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire??? barbarela et moi avons mit trop de pauses raffraichissantes spéciales girls?? C'est ça


----------



## nato kino (20 Septembre 2003)

Tout est une question de hauteur de talon...


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2003)

qui c'est donc cette greluche *la femme mystère* : , qui n'écrit même pas sur ton taradheuzo, d'elle aucun mots, ni jamais , enfin rien quoi.
Lèveras-tu enfin le voile  *Roberto* ?
Parceque moi cette femmesecrétaire je voudrais bien savoir qui est derrière.


----------



## kamkil (21 Septembre 2003)

Bon j'arrive après la tempête mais est-ce que Roberto aurait par hasard encore des pages à taper? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai bien dactilogarphier sur le Terminal


----------



## nato kino (21 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Parceque moi cette femmesecrétaire je voudrais bien savoir qui est derrière.



Une italienne, tu crois ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais bien savoir qui est derrière.



Oups !!
Ils seraient deux ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est donc cette greluche *la femme mystère* : , qui n'écrit même pas sur ton taradheuzo, d'elle aucun mots, ni jamais , enfin rien quoi.
> Lèveras-tu enfin le voile  *Roberto* ?
> Parceque moi cette femmesecrétaire je voudrais bien savoir qui est derrière.



C'est pas moi, j'le jure


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Kak (22 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est donc cette greluche *la femme mystère* : , qui n'écrit même pas sur ton taradheuzo, d'elle aucun mots, ni jamais , enfin rien quoi.
> Lèveras-tu enfin le voile  *Roberto* ?
> Parceque moi cette femmesecrétaire je voudrais bien savoir qui est derrière.



Bon voilà, c'est moi....

(J'avais juste contacté Roberto directement, car mon PM G4 était en panne et que je n'avais ni n° identifiant ni mot de passe pour me connecter d'un autre poste.... voilà ..)

Je ne post pas souvent vu que je n'ai qu'un ordinateur: celui du bureau, mais je n'ai pas pu résister à la proposition de Roberto de lui taper ses textes. Et je ne regrette pas, je ne sais pas si c'est pour tout le monde pareil, mais après avoir lu quelques bouts, ça me démange de lire le roman en entier...






Petit apparté pour dire pour dire que mon nom à consonnance "suédoise" est d'origine greque!!


----------



## Philito (22 Septembre 2003)

Bon Rob',

après avoir posté plein de pitis messages (bon 2 ou 3) te demandant des pages pour mon retour, tout ce que je trouve: un mail laconique avec: alors tu en veux plus.....?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







T'essayerait pas de gagner du temps mon vieux car toutes tes pages filent à ton fan-club ......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon,  *oui tu peux m'en envoyer pour que je puisse tapoter cette semaine*


----------



## Kak (22 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La Femme-Mystère est donc en fait une authentique déesse de l'Olympe certifiée qui parle aux esprits de la forêt et connait les mystères des Champs-Elysées...


















Tu devrais peut-être t'essayer au style "fantasy"
plutôt que polar !


----------



## kamkil (22 Septembre 2003)

Tiens je l'ai vu cet été ce film "Secretary". Mouais... sans plus j'ai trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pourquoi fantasme-t-on tant sur les secrétaires? Les japonais c'est les écolières en uniforme et nous les secrétaires... leurs doigts de fées ptet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour les bouquins de Roberto ça me refait penser aux mémoires de Chateaubriand (ça s'écrit comme ça? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) ont été publiées du temps où il vivait encore parce que son éditeur voulait faire de la thune et qu'il tardait à crever. Du coup ça été publié petit bout par petit bout dans le journal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout le monde connaitra donc un bout du bouquin de roberto mais personne l'intégralité!! Arfff


----------



## Kak (22 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes pas mes polars ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glups!




J'aime bien ton syle polar!
En fait je préfère !!


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà, c'est moi....
> 
> (J'avais juste contacté Roberto directement, car mon PM G4 était en panne et que je n'avais ni n° identifiant ni mot de passe pour me connecter d'un autre poste.... voilà ..)
> 
> ...



la femme n'est plus un mystère,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dommage, le suspens aura été de courte durée, je ne suis pas déçue.
merci Kak,de t'être dévoilée,  Ah la Grèce !!!!!
Quelle belle origine.





, tout comme moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
une véritable sang mélée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Kak (22 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> la femme n'est plus un mystère,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de rien, il fallait bien le faire à un moment donné ou un autre



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> ....Ah la Grèce !!!!!
> Quelle belle origine.



Tout à fait,
sauf que je n'ai jamais vu l'ombre d'une plage greque ...




Moi c'étai plutôt celles du Morbihan, et que mon sang mélé vient d'espagne ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Ah la Bretagne !!!!!
Quelle belle origine...


----------



## Philito (22 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Quelle belle origine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Kak a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait,
> sauf que je n'ai jamais vu l'ombre d'une plage greque ...
> 
> 
> ...



ouaisssss mwa ôssi.....

Moitié belge et moitié anglais....  j'ai été espagnol d'adoption tout un moment.... à cause de mes trajets (mensuels) à Madrid, maintenant on m'appelle el chileno comme je pars au Chili !!!!

Ce qui fait bizarre quand même c'est qu'ici en Belgique, j'ai toujours été l'anglais et en Angleterre on m'appelle le pti' belge, c'est assez confondant à la fin........

Guai, chicas !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon Roro, ces pages, elles viennent.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon je sais, j'ai pas accès à mon compte email pour attachements.... mais juste te remettre la pression !!!! allllllllezzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> ....Ah la Bretagne !!!!!
> Quelle belle origine...



Ca n'est pas moi qui te contredirai !


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Et ALLEZ !*
> _Après la crise-d'abandon d'Anntraxh, voilà la crise de jalousie de Macélène !!_
> 
> Mon père m'avait prévenu : _"Avec les femmes, une chose est sûre : on s'ennuie JA-MAIS !!"_
> ...



primo: pas besoin de divulguer ta vie privée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



secondo : la jalousie est un beau défaut, prouve qu'on s'interesse à toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tertio: suis-je vraiment privilégiée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quarto: je ne sais plus ce que je voulais dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, heureusement que tu as un fan club de femmesec !!!
et les pauses pour se  *réchauffer* , ça vient quand, parcequ'ici je me pèle et c'est tout humide, je dirais même trempé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







?


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à tes ordres à défaut d'être physiquement à tes pieds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roberto, m' enfin tu devrais savoir qu'en l' Italie, pays du soleil pas excellence, on trouve un bel arbre, dont les feuilles vertes et rugueuses produisent un fruit, absolument divin, gorgé de sucre et de soleil, délicieux; tellement bon, quand on le mange tout juste ceuilli sur l'arbre, il pousse souvent au bord d'une crique, et après un bon bain de soleil et une trempette il suffit de tendre la main, pour l' approcher de la bouche et le croquer, comme fait si bien  
*ton amie Monica*











et voilà une figue


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

G2P6 envoyé _Excellent passage_











Pour les poses rafraîchissantes, Roberto, pour nous les fille ce sera plutôt ça 






 Lui au moins il sourit


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Macélène ?*



oui, tu as besoin de quelque chose?.
je suis là, toute ouïe, je t' écoute, je te lis, tu désires une attention particulière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

Enfin sache, que sur les page que tu cites :Cahier G1 : pages 73, 74, 79, 80, 85 à 88, 96, 99 à 138 (quand même !), je viens de faire parvenir à ton secrétariat les pages 124 bis et 124 ter.
Ainsi que 123 et 124, il y a un bout de temps.
Quel boulot, de classement, et tu as une femmesec, pour faire tout ça?


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2003)

les filles, une petite pause, pour vous 






sont pas costauds ceux-là?


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2003)

Dis-moi Roberto, c'est D*ô*rte ou D*ö*rte ?...


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi Roberto, c'est D*ô*rte ou D*ö*rte ?...



bonjour, Mr macmarco, je suis la secrétaire de Mr Roberto, pour ce que vous demandez ci-dessus, veuillez vous référer au post de Mr Roberto à 15h14, il donne tous les détails nécessaires à la poursuite de votre travail de frappe ,merci pour lui, je crois que Mr Roberto est très occupé à cette heure là


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2003)

Bien sûr,_ Madame, Mademoiselle ?_ Macelene, je me suis référé au post susmentionné, _*mais*_, ce que je peux lire ressemble beaucoup plus à un *trema* qu'à un *circonflêxe*...


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Macélène !!!*
> Voulez-vous venir dans mon bureau, s'il vous plait ?!!
> Hein ?
> ...
> Ben dites-lui que c'est un tréma, et puis on passe à autre chose, il a qu'à s'acheter des lunettes, je fais tout ici... OUI. _C'est vrai, heureusement que vous êtes là_, Macélène, grâce à vous je... _comment dire précisément ?_ Tout est plus... _je ne sais comment dire !_ C'est vachement plus... enfin moins...



l'émotion te fait bafouiller, Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dis-lui simplement que  _c'est bien_


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

A moins que tu n'aies suffisamment de feuilles que pour ton harem, mél ce que tu as, genre 2-3 pages. Je devrais trouver qq mn pour tapoter.


----------



## nato kino (23 Septembre 2003)

C'est bon pour moi Roberto, je suis à bloc de pages en attente de tapage nocturne.


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben dites-lui que c'est un tréma, et puis on passe à autre chose, il a qu'à s'acheter des lunettes...



J'ai _*déjà*_ des lunettes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et il me semblait bien que c'était un tréma... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, c'est _*ton*_ post dont parle ta *secrétaire* qui m'a fait douter...


----------



## nato kino (23 Septembre 2003)

Ben moi je vois un tréma... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>  La secrétaire-mère adoptive (!) : *Dôrte Ottenwiller.*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2003)

Une ou deux petites doubles, je ne serais pas contre...


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je vois un tréma...



merci monsieur le secrétaire , je vois que vous aussi vous suivez bien le déroulement des tapotages nocturnes et diurnes


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je vois un tréma...



Ah bon ???!!!...


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Macélène !!!*
> Voulez-vous venir dans mon bureau, s'il vous plait ?!!
> Hein ?
> ...
> ...



Ben, voyons Mr Roberto, vous savez bien que ce n'est pas le moment, avec tout ce que j'ai à faire dans ce bureau, une chatte n'y retrouverait pas ses petits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et puis c'est l'heure de votre ......, 
j'y vais, ne ralez pas, ça vient


----------



## nato kino (23 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???!!!...



J'étais si troublé hier par cette histoire d'accens que j'en ai oublié l'essentiel... Le "pas", je ne vois *pas* de tréma mais bien un circonflexe, comme toi macmarco !!


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'étais si troublé hier par cette histoire d'accens que j'en ai oublié l'essentiel... Le "pas", je ne vois *pas* de tréma mais bien un circonflexe, comme toi macmarco !!



Ouf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu me rassure ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'autant que toi aussi tu porte des lunettes, il me semble...


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Euh... L'heure du bain ?
> Déjà ?*
> _Je peux emmener des Playmobil© ?_
> 
> ...



Dis-moi Roberto, tu ne peux plus te passer d'elle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudrait pas que Pepita se pointe par là...


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne mélange jamais le boulot et le cul.



Je n'en doutais pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est plutôt qu'on ne sait pas ce qui pourrait passer par la tête de Pepita comme impression erronée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_PS: T'auras quand même intérêt à décrocher vite fait les pin ups des murs...._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne mélange jamais le boulot et le cul.



j'ai déjà entendu ça quelque part...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_d'ailleurs qui a parlé de boulot, ici_


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mais chuis assez sensible comme gars.*
> _Il suffit souvent de m'effleurer et je bondis !!_
> 
> 
> ...



Tu te fais rire tout seul Roberto ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouf !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trop d'émotions fortes en ce moment...


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Euh... L'heure du bain ?
> Vous êtes là, Macélène ??
> 
> 
> ...


*

oui je suis là, midi, l'heure du lunch, et comme je n'avais plus de tapotage en cours et ni  à faire, je suis allée déambuler dans les rues à la rcherche de mes copines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Sur ce , je suis à dispo, pour des papotages,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Au fait , comment vont mes collègues de tapotage,  
elles ont pris des  reuteuteu, je ne les vois plus dans le pool





.  *


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

D'accord


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si je puis me permettre :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon, sang pourquoi je n'irais pas bien. La vie est belle, le soleil brille, banal, mais tout va bien.
Mes petits doigts de fées secrétaire ne sont pas bousillés par le "ménagche" et le reste.
Alors Roberto, tu peux envoyer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Que sont donc les *reuteuteu* ??
Les Reuteuteu: ce sont les jours octroyés par les patrons à la suite de la mise en place de ces 35 foutues heures de travail.
Mais que c'est con !!!!!
traduction: RTT, Récupération de Temps Travaillé


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _(Je t'ai pas montré les vidéos ?)_



ben non, tu me les fais suivre par le mèl habituel


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *...
> 
> 
> Elle a l'air un peu embêtée...
> ...



Tu le serais pas si tu perdais ta culotte


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2003)

Allez hop !
G1P102 partie !


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *T'es une vraie machine, toi*_ : tu rigoles même pas quand je fais des blagues !_



Pas l'temps !


----------



## krystof (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, les autres, je vous la fais "préventif" :
> Je vais envoyer des pages à Krystof



Bien reçu, chef !


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ben ça dort ou quoi, là ??*
> ...
> 
> Hein ?
> ...




*Je ne comprends pas, ma boîte reste vide ?* , je croyais que tu en avais scanné pour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bon, puisque tu le prends comme ça, y'en a d'autre qui sont écrivains dans ce bar, je vais leur proposer  *mes services*, 
à moins que ..... 






 rectification, un doux "cling", vient de retentir, je me précipite et qur trouve-je ?


non je ne dirais rien, c'est *secret, keep secret !!!* 

allez à plus


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Je n'ai rien reçu.

Est-ce normal ? 

Faut-il que je m'inquiète ?

Faut-il que j'attende ? 

Jusqu'à quelle heure ? 

Que d'interrogations


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

Bien reçu


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bien reçu



Je n'ai toujours rien


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai toujours rien



*monsieur Roberto, s'il vous plaît* , je pense que cela a suffisament duré,  l'attente de barbarella est insuportable, 








 mais faites donc un effort au lieu de bavasser avec vos collègue (macmarco!!!)


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *monsieur Roberto, s'il vous plaît* , je pense que cela a suffisament duré,  l'attente de barbarella est insuportable,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*HEEIINNN ????!!!!*_














Non, mais !!!


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *monsieur Roberto, s'il vous plaît* , je pense que cela a suffisament duré,  l'attente de barbarella est insuportable,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci macelene d'interférer en ma faveur, que serais-je sans toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roberto, t'as entendu macelene ?


----------



## Nexka (24 Septembre 2003)

Bah tu laisses les filles pour compte maintenant?? Keske c ke ça??? Si ça continue on va gréver hein les filles?


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu laisses les filles pour compte maintenant?? Keske c ke ça??? Si ça continue on va gréver hein les filles?



Déjà, que c'est pas les cadences infernales, si on fait grève, il ne s'en rendra même pas compte si ça se trouve


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sérieusement, Barbarella, peut-être un souci avec ta boitamel... ?



Elle a pris un abonnement, le gros forfait !!


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sérieusement, Barbarella, peut-être un souci avec ta boitamel mac.com... ?



Ben si ça marche, je viens de recevoir 188 messages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et c'est pas fini apparement 195


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ??
> *J'y suis pour rien !*
> j'ai jamais spamationné personne !!



T'inquiètes pas, ça doit être une blague.

J'ai survolé rien à taper


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben si ça marche, je viens de recevoir 188 messages
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand je parlais de *GROS* forfait...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







T'y vas fort quand même.


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2003)

voilà pour achever le G2, mes pages sont partie avec 





 , 

et redescend de tes nuages, ya du boulot.
Au fait, pourquoi y  t'on collé un noeud sur le casque


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> voilà pour achever le G2, mes pages sont partie avec
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est ce qui reste de l'auréole après le dernier atterissage...


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Cruik.*
> Papa Bravo Tango Leader à tous !
> Tout le monde a ses pages ?...



Euh, non toujours rien


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qui reste de l'auréole après le dernier atterissage...



c dingue il a du faire un  *looping* avant de se poser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 bon et le boulot, ça avance Vieux Râleur, parceque des fois faut pas trop déconner, hein?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon et le boulot, ça avance Vieux Râleur, parceque des fois faut pas trop déconner, hein?



toutes les mêmes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




depuis que le patron l'a nommée son assistante, elle ne se sent plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ici qu'elle remette en service la vieille pointeuse...


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy eeeeeeeeeeest jeeeeeeeeeee l'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je crois bien que je vais le taper en 10 exemplaires, ça vous ferait plaisir *CHEF*?


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy eeeeeeeeeeest jeeeeeeeeeee l'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca fera 20 exemplaires, je l'ai reçu en double


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy eeeeeeeeeeest jeeeeeeeeeee l'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben dis donc l'effet de la réception d'une page de Roberto, c'est comme l'effet KKKIIISSSS CCCCCOOOOOOLLLLLL, 
incroyable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> toutes les mêmes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zut, je n'ai pas reçu la notification de mon changement de statut, comment es-tu au courant de cette promotion ?
Car dans ce cas là il va falloir que je demande une augmentation !!!!





.
Si tu as la convention collective des secrétaires volantes,  *s' il te plaît Vieux Râleur, ne m'oublie pas* , je saurais être généreuse


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as la convention collective des secrétaires volantes,  *s' il te plaît Vieux Râleur, ne m'oublie pas* , je saurais être généreuse



vais déjà te mettre une petite recette *rien que pour toi*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Macélène ?*
> Tu veux bien arrêter de faire *des promesses inconsidérées et équivoques* à notre ami Vieux raleur ?
> _J'ai encore besoin de lui._



attend un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vais aller lui chercher une convention collective aux petits oignons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à toi de négocier après...


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Macélène ?*
> Tu veux bien arrêter de faire *des promesses inconsidérées et équivoques* à notre ami Vieux raleur ?
> _J'ai encore besoin de lui._
> ... Et puis tu veux pas plutôt venir *m'aider à ENLEVER CE P... DE CASQUE ??!!*
> Merci. Après tu rentreras le pack d'eau, s'il te plait...



oh la la , je suis morte de rire, j'en peux plus.
Tu m'as l'air un peu coincée dans ce costume.
pas moyen de faire quoique ce soit, on peut te chatouiller, te faire plein de trucs ....... super , bouge pas j'arrive, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, le pack d'eau attendra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Nota: ces photos sont excellentes, et le site super)


----------



## barbarella (24 Septembre 2003)

Hum, je ne fais que passer. Un exemplaire est parti, les dix-neuf autres suivent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je file, amusez vous bien


----------



## nato kino (24 Septembre 2003)

_...juste en passant..._














 morderir


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mmff... D' t' façons, je peux pas bouger !...
> 
> _ Pour les chatouilles, heeeuuu... faudrait déjà que tu trouves la fermeture-éclair *sans déclencher l'ouverture du gilet de sauvetage...*



*déclencher l'ouverture du gilet de sauvetage...* 

je sais où, ya un petit bouton rouge sur la combin, suffit de pas appuyer dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Allez, une petite séance de transpiration, c'est bon pour éliminer les toxines.


----------



## Philito (24 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *déclencher l'ouverture du gilet de sauvetage...*
> 
> je sais où, ya un petit bouton rouge sur la combin, suffit de pas appuyer dessus
> 
> ...



La secrétaire nue en train de chatouiller le patron qui s'est encore déguisé en pilote de Top Gun© sous l'oeil lubrique des voisins, pendant que le staff dépose nonchalament des documents sur le bureau....

Chouette ta petite entreprise Roro !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon t'as reçu mon mail, et malgré que je dois me répeter souvent à dire de m'écrire en journée à l'adresse hotmail, je lirais ta réponse ce soir dans mon compte courant.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on serait distrait peut-être.....?


----------



## Philito (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *D'abord elle est pas nue, ensuite je fais ce que je veux !
> et puis tiens, allez, je préfère tourner le dos à la moquerie !*


 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et pis arrête un peu de déconner, rhabille-toi, s' te plait les voisins peuvent nous voir, y doivent déjà se poser pas mal de questions...



Donc on nous aurait menti.... ou alors elle est très déshabillée, maintenant c'est vrai que t'es le patron, mais non je regardais pas.....

_oui je sors du bureau.... _


----------



## krystof (25 Septembre 2003)

Livraison effectuée, et nouveau colis bien reçu, Cruchot.


----------



## Philito (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *A toutes les voitures !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaissss Starmsky et Butch....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas moi.... Chef (j'ose plus rentrer dans le bureau mwa....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)















et la madame demande où t'as bien pu fou.. heu mettre son gilet en mohair que tu lui avais demandé d'enlever pour un exemple didactique ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Appelle-moi Laverdure, plutôt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui


----------



## Kak (25 Septembre 2003)

Hep!
J'ai pas tapé une seule ligne aujourd'hui!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Un petit rafraichissement quand même?
(pour nous les filles, quoique...)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

toutestrepartidansvotreboiteamel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jepeuxrentrerchezmoiaveclasatisfactiondudevoiraccompli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Hep!
> J'ai pas tapé une seule ligne aujourd'hui!
> 
> 
> ...












 !!!
T'en as un joli papillon dans le dos toi...!!!


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

Si on peut même plus discuter papillon maintenant...


----------



## macelene (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Nato !!
> Arrête un peu de draguer, enfin, quoi !*
> Pas toi !!


Ben pourquoi pas, il a le droit, quand ilvient livrer ses pages de nous conter fleurettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, que j' t'explique... Ce que tu prends pour un TERRAIN DE CHASSE, c'est mon TRADÉRIDÉRA.
> Et ce que tu penses être un VIVIER, c'est mon *FAN-CLUB*, bâti de toutes pièces selon des critères extrèmement rigoureux et un cahier des charges draconien !
> N'y entre pas qui veut, oh là, y a un droit d'entrée, un examen (*que dis-je un examen : un CONCOURS !*), une cérémonie initiatique, des z'épreuves terribles, etc., et surtout une sélection à tous les niveaux _(tour de taille, de poitrine, de hanches... et même de TÊTE !)_



Je ne vous dirais rien de rien, j'attends avec impatiente, la convention collective que doit me fournir Vieux Râleur !!!



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Va pas m' mettre la pagaille là dedans.*


*Nato* c'est une belle pause rafraîchissante
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon, *inscrivez-vous pour des pages demain*, livraison le matin pour une fois !



*scanner en panne ce 24/09/03*





nous devions recevoir en début d'aprem des feuilles et nada  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon alors j'attends de voir demain matin si ya du taff.
*Es-tu enfin sorti de ta combinaison ?* 

J'avoue qu'au bout de trois heures de vaines tentatives, à 5h, heure de relâche, j'ai rennoncé ......


----------



## macelene (25 Septembre 2003)

voilà, c'est une des épreuves que j'ai passé pour pouvoir accéder au pool de Roberto.
Prendre en steno sous l'eau et sous sa dictée, deux pages de son dernier roman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
La suite dans un prochain épisode.


----------



## Nexka (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, que j' t'explique... Ce que tu prends pour un TERRAIN DE CHASSE, c'est mon TRADÉRIDÉRA.
> Et ce que tu penses être un VIVIER, c'est mon *FAN-CLUB*, bâti de toutes pièces selon des critères extrèmement rigoureux et un cahier des charges draconien !
> N'y entre pas qui veut, oh là, y a un droit d'entrée, un examen (*que dis-je un examen : un CONCOURS !*), une cérémonie initiatique, des z'épreuves terribles, etc., et surtout une sélection à tous les niveaux _(tour de taille, de poitrine, de hanches... et même de TÊTE !)_



Ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On m'aurait menti


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi pas, il a le droit, quand il vient livrer ses pages de nous conter fleurettes





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nato c'est une belle pause rafraîchissante




C'est pas tout ça mais j'ai un peu de retard dans mes tapages nocturnes moi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Macelene, je ne voudrai pas te brouiller non plus avec ton nouveau patron que t'as avant qu'il signe ta convention collective... D'ailleurs, ça en est où cette histoire, t'es embauchée oui ou non, parce que si le roberto il fait la fine bouche, je te prend à l'essai moi !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

Faut se serrer les coudes !! Nom d'un p'tit bonhomme !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

Les *coudes*, pas les *noix* !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Quelqu'un a des ciseaux, un ouvre-boîte, chais pas, moi... un décapsuleur ??_



j'ai bien une grenade qui doit traîner quelque part... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais...


----------



## krystof (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ben on en est resté au même point*, j'ai enlevé les sangles, le gilet de sauvetage, les machins, les trucs de courroies, *tout un tas de bazar*, et puis là... j'y arrive plus, j' peux pas enlever ce machin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu la portes à gauche toi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu la portes à gauche toi



on a dit: PAS DE POLITIQUE ICI


----------



## Philito (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça en est où, là, des inscriptions ?
> _Vous voulez des pages ?_
> 
> *Phil* t'es là ?
> ...



Aux dernières nouvelles, je suis là.... 

Heu pour les pages, j'en ai quatre au chaud dans maboiteamèl que j'aimerais garder et je t'avais écris par unzolinemail que je n'aurais pas trop le temps cette semaine..... à cause d'une soirée que j'organise samedi..... et qui me bouffe tout le temps que me laisse mon boulot (désolé à ceux d'ailleurs qui m'ont envoyé de très jolies créations par mail et auquelles je n'ai pas répondu depuis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (ils, elles se reconnaitront).... (j'aime beaucoup d'ailleur !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Donc voilà, plutot que de jouer à top gun, au docteur, à flirter avec tout ce qui est féminin dans ton bureau, vas lire tes nemails !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Donc ne m'en renvois pas.... moi j'en ai quatre que je ne taperais pas avant lundi.... je veux bien les rendre pour la communauté mais seulement sous la menace (et une menace valable !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En me relisant, je me rends compte que j'ai oublié ma petite boite à ponctuation chez moi et que je parle comme un espagnol pendant un débat télévisé (aucune ponctuation ces gens, depuis le 14° Siècle, dans le langage parlé, ils ont laissé tombé, la virgule, le point, les points d'exclamations et tuti quanto)


----------



## Philito (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cher phil,
> Je te remercie pour :
>  ta mizopoint
>  ta proposition de transférer éventuellement tes pages *si tu t'en sors pas*, mais bon, y a pas d' raison, t'as tout le temps que tu veux...
> ...



Heu ben de rien, juste une autre mizopoint, voilà fais moi passer pour un incapable, un raté, tout ce que tu veut, mais je n'ai jamais dit que je ne m'en sortais pas.... tu demandes des nouvelles, je te dis que ça fait deux jours qu'elles sont dans taboiteàmail, et je réitérais que avant lundi je n'aurais pas le temps, pas que je ne m'en sors pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vu hier ta journée à déambuler dans les couloirs de l'entreprise en criant : _ Mademoiselle Hélène, veuillez venir me retirer ce casque et cette combinaison.... non pas des chatouilles.... AAAHHHHAAAHhh hihihi non...._





Je suppose que tu n'as pas scanné des masses, si maintenant pour contenter les foules en délire réclamant des pages, moi je peux te soulager, tu renvoies les pages que tu m'avais envoyé.... 

Bon trouver une compagnie qui me louera des tables de DJ's.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Les espagnoles que j'ai connu, quand elles laissaient tomber des virgules, des points, voire même des parenthèses, je me précipitais pour les ramasser et le leur rendre, le cur battant, mais en fait, tu viens de me l'expliquer, ça ne servait à rien...
> A rien...
> *Quoique...* _Elles reprenaient tout cela en me souriant avant de laisser tomber un autre tiret, parfois une apostrophe ou un coquin astérisque..._
> Et je me jetais à nouveau à leurs pieds, ponctuellement.



Ohhhh que c'est joliment dit.... ça me rappelle les soirées au milieu d'une dizaine d'espagnoles... qui parlaient à toute vitesse (toujours sans ponctuation) de sujets bien féminins et moi qui essayait de suivre ce qui se passait, ben qui essayait de déterminer surtout où commençait et terminait chaque mot, perdant ainsi tout l'essence des messages qui passait....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah ces conversations sur le s...., les r......, où on se demande vraiment ce que l'on fout là, mais ô combien interessant..... 

"Y tu Phil, quetal tus periodas..... ???"

"Heu, no..... he tenido... ya soy chico... p... heu...?"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Zut, je n'ai pas reçu la notification de mon changement de statut, comment es-tu au courant de cette promotion ?
> Car dans ce cas là il va falloir que je demande une augmentation !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



voila, voila:

Un court extrait de la  *Convention Collective Nationale des Entreprises d'Exploitation des Tapoteuses CCNEET* 


		   Article 1er - CHAMP PROFESSIONNEL DAPPLICATION La présente convention a pour objet de définir le statut des membres du personnel des entreprises dexploitation de tapoteuses    dont le siège social ou les activités se situent en France Métropolitaine ou dans les Département dOutre-Mer et les Territoires dOutre-Mer. Le champ dapplication de la Convention Collective, conformément à la nouvelle nomenclature des activités économiques est le su ivant :  72.1 Z Conseil en activités non déclarées Cette classe comprend notamment :   les activités occultes de frappe de textes non publiables.  72.3 Z Traitement de tapoteuses :Cette classe comprend notamment :   le traitement des tapoteuses en manque.  les travaux manuels.Cette classe comprend aussi :  la mise à disposition de vêtements professionnels adaptés à lexercice satisfaisant de la frappe; ces vêtements étant  prévus pour satisfaire aux besoins exprimés par la hiérarchie de manière à maintenir une ambiance de travail consensuelle et conviviale dans le souci daméliorer le rendement des tapoteuses et la joie de vivre de la hiérarchie.  les conseils et lassistance aux entreprises ou orgasmes divers en matière de relations publiques et de communication interne ou externe.  74.2 C Ingénierie, études techniques Cette classe comprend notamment :   les activités desthétique des tapoteuses  les activités de prospection de nouvelles candidates, mesures de surface par des techniques tactiles etc.  74.3 B Analyses, essais et inspection techniques Cette classe comprend notamment :   les analyses, essais et inspections portant sur lesthétique, les caractéristiques physiques et les performances, de processus ou de services des candidates.  les mesures portant sur la présence dagents polluants (tels des éléments masculins extérieurs à lentreprise).  les analyses ou essais en milieu clos et inspections visant à la vérification du fonctionnement ou du vieillissement des tapoteuses.Les cabinets détudes ayant une activité de contrôle et de vérifications techniques (74.3 B) ne relèvent du champ dapplication de la présente convention quaprès adhésion volontaire.  74.5 A Sélection et mise à disposition de personnel Cette classe comprend notamment :   la recherche et la sélection de personnel :     - formulation des description de postes ou rédaction de CV-	sélection et présentation des candidats-	essai « in situ » des dispositions énumérées sur les CV-	vérification de la créativité de la candidate, notamment dans le domaine de la satisfaction des besoins de la hiérarchie  74.8 J Organisations de foires et salons Cette classe comprend : À titre principal :  lorganisation et laccueil de manifestations économiques : salons tels  que lAE.  Lorganisation de rencontres scientifiques ou culturelles tels que lAEC.Et accessoirement :   la fourniture et la mise en place de personnels adaptés et formés dans ce but. il est rappellé que, dans ce cas, les frais dhabillement restent à la charge du client.  Article 2 - DEFINITIONS DES E.T.A.M., DES C.E. ET DES I.C. Pour lapplication des dispositions de la présente Convention Collective, sont considérés :   c - comme I.C., les ingénieuses et cadres diplômées ou praticienness, dont les fonctions nécessitent la mise en uvre de connaissances acquises par une formation supérieure sanctionnée par un diplôme reconnu par la loi ou par un formation professionnelle ou par une pratique professionnelle reconnue équivalente dans notre branche dactivité.Les fonctions dingénieuses ou cadres, sont définies en annexe par la classification correspondante.Lemployeur peut proposer ce statut même si ces conditions ne sont pas remplies. Cette disposition figurait dans les précédentes versions de la présente convention sous lappellation « droit de cuissage ».  

Article 3 - DROIT SYNDICAL ET LIBERTE DOPINION 
Lexercice du droit syndical est reconnu dans toutes les entreprises et seffectue conformément aux dispositions légales en vigueur.   
1 - Les parties consentantes reconnaissent le droit pour tous de sassocier et dagir librement pour la satisfaction de la hiérarchieLentreprise étant un lieu de travail, les employeurs pour eux et pour leurs représentants, sengagent :  A ne pas prendre de décisions discriminatoires en ce qui concerne lembauchage, la conduite et la répartition du travail, la rémunération et loctroi davantages corporels, les mesures disciplinaires (un local muni du matériel adapté et dument insonorisé est à la disposition de la hiérarchie. Les réservations sont à faire auprès de lassistante du Directeur)., lavancement ou le licenciement, en raison de leur sexe,  à lexception des visiteurs masculins dont la présence dans les locaux de lentreprise est limitée au parking.Ils sengagent également à ne faire aucune pression sur le personnel en faveur de tel ou tel syndicat.Les salariées sengagent de leur côté à ne pas prendre en considération dans le travail et les activités connexes lapparence ou les opinions, habitudes et tics divers. Seul doit être pris en compte le respect et la bonne volonté dus à la hiérarchie.Les parties consentantes sengagent à veiller à la stricte observation des engagement définis ci-dessus et à semployer auprès de leurs ressortissants respectifs pour en assurer la satisfaction intégrale.  
2 - Lorsque les salariées seront appelées à participer aux réunions paritaires décidées entre les organisations contractantes de la présente Convention, des autorisations dabsence seront accordées, les heures correspondantes rémunérées et non décomptées sur les congés payés dans la limite dun nombre de salariées fixé dun commun accord par la hiérarchie.Le nombre de salariées dune même entreprise autorisées à sabsenter simultanément sera fixé par les parties consentantes.Les frais de déplacement seront remboursés par les organisations patronales sur présentation du billet de train 2e Classe.Les employeurs et les organisations syndicales contractants en cause sefforceront dans les cas visés aux 2) et 3) ci-dessus, de faire en sorte que ces absences napportent pas de gêne appréciable à la marche générale de lentreprise ou au libre exercice du droit syndical.  
4 - Laffichage des photos des postulantes en tenue de travail seffectue librement sur des panneaux réservés à cet usage et distincts de ceux qui sont affectés aux communications des délégués du personnel et du comité dentreprise. Un exemplaire de ces communications syndicales est transmis au chef dentreprise simultanément à laffichage.

TITRE DEUX - Conditions d'engagement

Article 5 - ENGAGEMENT ET CONTRAT DE TRAVAIL 
Il sera remis à toute collaboratrice au moment de son engagement un contrat de travail, comportant notamment les indications suivantes :
  durée du contrat
  date dentrée dans lentreprise
  fonction occupée par lintéressée
  classification et coefficient hiérarchique
  lieu demploi
  conditions dessai
  horaires de référence
  tenue à porter sur les lieux de travail.
  autres éléments éventuels de rémunération directs ou indirects tels qu'avantages en nature, etc...
  obligations relatives à laspect et à lentretien physique de la salariée

Toute candidate à un emploi doit satisfaire à lexamen médical dembauche. Si cet examen nest effectué quau cours de la période dessai et quil révèle une inaptitude à lemploi considéré, lemployeur devra néanmoins respecter les dispositions relatives au préavis pendant la période dessai après avoir vérifié personnellement linaptitude relevée et  constaté lincapacité de la candidate à apporter sa contribution à laccomplissement des tâches annexes.
Le texte de la Convention Collective sera communiqué à toute candidate retenue qui le demandera respectueusement et à genoux.

Article 7 I.C. - PERIODE DESSAI 
Sauf accord entre les parties précisé dans la lettre dengagement ou le contrat de travail, toute tapoteuse est soumise à une période dessai de 3 mois qui pourra être prolongée exceptionnellement dune période de même durée, selon la volonté exprimée par la hiérarchie.

Tout ceci n'est qu'un bref extrait.

Je reste à ton entière disposition, macelene, si tu devais rencontrer des difficultés à faire reconnaître tes droits.


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

G2P26 dans les tuyaux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarfff !!
> Tu m'as bien fait rire !
> 
> 
> ...



moi, mes corvées, je les assume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_mais c'était pour macelene, alors..._


----------



## Philito (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ah !*
> -soupir-
> _Les espagnoles qui parlent à toute vitesse et qui te regardent en rigolant..._
> 
> ...



Heu, car je suis en plein dedans.... et de toute façon on ne se remet pas des zolies espagnoles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non ???? ça reste graver à vie.... on y peut rien, c'est comme ça....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dernièrement, je passais devant la terrasse d'un café, j'entendis gazouiller de l'espagnol au féminin, je ralentis...
> 
> ... Et je me pris un méga-coup de coude dans les côtes de la part de ma femme, laquelle connait mes faiblesses _(c'est pour ça que c'est ma femme, celle que chuis avec !)_, je souris bêtement et reccueillis en plus un regard féroce auquel j'opposais un _"Hein quoi ben quoi ??"_ de bien pâle facture...



Ah ça va je ne suis pas seul..... donc toi aussi tu ralentis au gazouilli espagnol (féminin....) 

Moi je me suis pris (quand elle était encore là) un coup de coude chilien après un sourire béat dû au sourire charmant d'une charmante asiatique (tout le monde ses faiblesses non...?) et ici à Bruxelles, dés que l'on s'approche de la grand place, ils les débarquent à coup de car.... (Et Paris, je vous dis pas.... de quoi devenir fou....)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon je sens que ta secrétaire générale va encore te tomber sur le rable pour discussion anormalement longue avec le personnel masculin (cf: déjà avec MacMarco !!!!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et moi il faut que je m'y mette aussi !!!!


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> voila, voila:
> 
> Un court extrait de la  *Convention Collective Nationale des Entreprises d'Exploitation des Tapoteuses CCNEET*
> 
> ...














 t'aurais pas l'intégrale ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

G1 105 / 106 sur le départ...


----------



## macelene (25 Septembre 2003)

*Suite des épreuves d'embauche: *
il est impératif de savoir jouer du pipeau, voir le modèle ci-dessous.






Dans le cas où, la tapoteuse ne saurait pas en jouer, des cours seront offert gracieusement par Mr Roberto.
ouf! je n' ai pas eu à subir cette épreuve démoniaque,*j'ai prétexté avoir les lèbres gerchées !!!* _avec l'accent espagnol !!!_ 

J'espère ne pas avoir à subir ce test. 
Je vais m' entretenir derechef, avec notre syndicaliste Mr Vieux Râleur, car je trouve que cette pratique n' est absolument pas en rapport avec le travail demandé.


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la faute de mon écriture de cochon !)



Je trouve aussi, c'est beaucoup moins bien écrit que ton premier polar... Faut plus emprunter de chemins de terre !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'espère ne pas avoir à subir ce test.
> Je vais m' entretenir derechef, avec notre syndicaliste Mr Vieux Râleur, car je trouve que cette pratique n' est absolument pas en rapport avec le travail demandé.
> 
> ...


*

Ne te laisse pas faire !! 
Tous les mêmes ces patrons !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## barbarella (25 Septembre 2003)

G2P29 jeté à la mer


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

G1 P115-P116 on the road...


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tom Tom*, t'es où ?








Je suis perduuuuuuuuuu!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Non, sans rire, je suis à la bourre, je sais, faut que je trouve un peu de temps.

Mais ça va venir, ça va venir


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

G1 P121 / P122... sur le départ aussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ayé !!! Elles sont plus là !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto, j'apprécierais que ta délicieuse assistante se mette en rapport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... avec moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




objet: qu'elle veuille bien m'adresser deux doubles à tapoter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour les remerciments, *je m'en charge personnellement*


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *MacMarco*, tu deviens quoi ?



Me revoilou !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












G1P103&amp;104 envoyées !


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Me revoilou !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu veux, je te donne les pages suivantes, je viens de les taper...


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, j'apprécierais que ta délicieuse assistante se mette en rapport
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vieux Râleur, je peux rien faire pour toi, étant donné que le patron, je sais pas ce qu'il fait, mais ne m'envoie rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour la convention, je la lirais bien au chaud ce soir.










pour les remerciements: MP


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aha aha ! J'aime ta franchise, Nato !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne parlais pas du style, loulou, mais de ton écriture de cochon, c'est beaucoup moins lisible que le précédent...
Je ne me serai pas permis sinon... Quoique...


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, je te donne les pages suivantes, je viens de les taper...



Ah, oui, merci, je veux bien, pour lire la suite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais je ne m'attribuerai pas ton travail ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en ai encore deux à taper qui devraient caler un petit creux...


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah, oui, merci, je veux bien, pour lire la suite !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je finis de taper les 4 qu'il me reste et je t'envoie ça, pas la peine de lui envoyer, c'est déjà fait !!


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Ben tu vas où, Rob, dis ?*
> - Ouais dis sans déc', tu vas où ?
> - *J'ai une réunion*, les gars, _chuis en retard, là, faut qu' j' file !_
> - Ouais lacheur c'est quoi ces histoires ?
> ...



Warf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'après la coupe de cheveux, on dirait plutôt que c'est moi qui suis au volant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mdr !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Râleur, je peux rien faire pour toi, étant donné que le patron, je sais pas ce qu'il fait



mon sentiment:  *vaut mieux pas*


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je finis de taper les 4 qu'il me reste et je t'envoie ça, pas la peine de lui envoyer, c'est déjà fait !!



Au fait, j'ai les 101 et 102 aussi, si ça t'intéresse !...


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, j'ai les 101 et 102 aussi, si ça t'intéresse !...



Mouarfff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Non merci, je garde un peu de suspens.


----------



## Kak (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Kak*, tu fais quoi ce soir ?



Ben, je lirai bien la suite ce soir .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de "Gorilla" ....

Pour en rajouter à la polémique,
moi, je trouve, à mon avis personnel qui n'appartient qu'à moi-même ... que Gorilla est mieux écrit que le premier/dernier
roman-dont-je-ne-connait-pas-le-titre et dont je n'ai lu qu'une seule double page....
en même temps vu mon peu de connaissance du premier/dernier roman, mon avis est-il pertinent? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref tout ça pour dire que moi j'aime bien Gorilla ... et non, non ce n'est pas pour faire de la lèche, que en tant que secrétaire intérimaire, je me trouve déjà assez bien lotie ... que d'ailleurs , j'ai pas fait mon travail Roberto, s'cuse ...


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

G1P129P130, dans le coffre !!


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"de la lèche."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis-moi, tu veux pas choisir les infirmières, tant que t'y est ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































..cherchez l'intrus(e)...


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heeeuuu...
> C'est gentil de vouloir mettre tout ça à l'abri, mais...
> _T'as les clefs ??_


Tu n'as rien reçu ???


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

G2P4P5 : coulées !!!


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

Môssieur Macmarco... Vous avez un MP tout frais...


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on est dans l'eau...
> Tiens, allez : *une petite pause ??*



C'est pas de refus !! Après tout ce tapage...


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Môssieur Macmarco... Vous avez un MP tout frais...



Thank you very much, Sir !


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Je veux bien une ou deux page, quand vous aurez le temps Monsieur Roberto


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2003)

*À l' attention de toutes les filles.*





Méfiance. Avant de signer quoique ce soit, surtout cette convention, et avant de subir toutes les épreuves, lisez bien ce qui suit :

*Épreuve N° 3 :* 

déchiffrer un texte, le retranscrire, apporter les modifications nécessaires.
Le mettre au propre et le dactylographier. L'apporter dans son bureau.
Et tout ça sous l'oeil torve de Mr Roberto, 
Destinée sans doute à mesurer, nôtre propension à garder les idées claires, dans n'importe quel type de situation. 
Je vous passe les détails de mon entretien !!!!!! 

*Voici le texte *


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)

Les 7 premières lignes, Roberto fait ce qu'il peut. C'est uniquement après que je passe à l'action.


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)

Vous avez reçu un mail mon adjudant.


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *À l' attention de toutes les filles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



macelene, tu n'aurais *JAMAIS* du publier ce document, regarde  toutes les demandes d'emploi qu'il reçoit Roberto :






 QUI EST-CE QUI VA OUVRIR TOUT CA ? HEIN ? DIS MOI ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> QUI EST-CE QUI VA OUVRIR TOUT CA ? HEIN ? DIS MOI ?



Pas moi, j'ai échoué à l'épreuve de pipotage...


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Et voici la première lettre :



> demande n° 1[/b]
> 
> Monsieur Roberto,
> 
> ...



Et toutes les autres c'est du même genre, c'est malin macelene


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2003)

ohlala, barbarella, yan pé plou.
je suis hilare toute seule devant mon Mac.


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

C'est presque de la taupe naine !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Tant pis.
> *Ca tient un peu chaud*, mais c'est pas grave...
> 
> ...



Voilà voià on arrive... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut dire les pauses rafraîchissantes quand les boss ont une vue directe sur l'écran, c'est pas la mort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rajoutez 7 jours d'Apple Expo qui se terminèrent sur une MacLan 7 mythique (nuit blanche de blanche comprise) et vous comprendrez le petit retard, m''sieur chef


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ohlala, barbarella, yan pé plou.
> je suis hilare toute seule devant mon Mac.



macelene, si, nous agissons de concert, nous pourrons participer toutes les deux à l'érection... de Roberto..., au poste de Superviseur des tapeuses


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur EXCEDE a dit:
			
		

> Re: Bo-oum !!! [Re: Roberto Vendez]    #519107 - 25/09/2003 15:02
> Roberto, j'apprécierais que ta délicieuse assistante se mette en rapport
> 
> 
> ...



ça circule l'information dans ta" *petite entreprise* " Roberto


----------



## Philito (26 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *ALLEZ ALLEZ, ON SE RÉVEILLE UN PEU !*
> Il reste un certain nombre d'épreuves à passer !!
> 
> 
> ...



ça c'est du pas rafraichissant pour deux balles....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ça nous change tiens....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon juste pour dire que je ne t'ai rien envoyé, donc ne cherche pas non plus dans ta boite....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (de toute façon même quand je t'écris, tu ne trouve pas.... )


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ça circule l'information dans ta" *petite entreprise* " Roberto






			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Madame,
> 
> Dans toute entreprise un tant soit peu organisée  il n'y a qu'un seul responsable: le patron
> 
> ...



*Note de service :* 

Il se trouve, qu'effectivement je suis débordée, Monsieur Roberto m'a chargé de l'embauchement des nouvelles tapoteuses.
Mais, au vu des lettres de motivation que nous recevons, je ne suis pas en mesure de faire passer toutes les épreuves.
Je demande donc  *aux tapoteurs*, de bien vouloir se substituer à moi pour certaines épreuves.
Je suis certaine que Mr Vieux Râleur (notre responsable syndicale), Mr Philitto (qui maîtrise bien les langues), Mr Nato (absent pour cause de consultation avec le Dc Ruth), j'en oublie surement, voudrons bien me donner un coup de main.
Mobilisons nous, restons soudés.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Note de service :*
> 
> Il se trouve, qu'effectivement je suis débordée, Monsieur Roberto m'a chargé de l'embauchement des nouvelles tapoteuses.
> Mais, au vu des lettres de motivation que nous recevons, je ne suis pas en mesure de faire passer toutes les épreuves.
> ...



"Restons soudés", vous avez su trouver le mot juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Soyez assurée de mon parfait dévouement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_à propos, pour quelles épreuves avez-vous besoin d'aide_


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2003)

*À propos de la convention* 



> la mise à disposition de vêtements professionnels adaptés à lexercice satisfaisant de la frappe; ces vêtements étant  prévus pour satisfaire aux besoins exprimés par la hiérarchie de manière à maintenir une ambiance de travail consensuelle et conviviale dans le souci daméliorer le rendement des tapoteuses et la joie de vivre de la hiérarchie.  les conseils et lassistance aux entreprises ou orgasmes divers en matière de relations publiques et de communication interne ou externe.



passage relevé dans la convention des tapoteuses, aimablement mise à disposition par notre responsable syndicale.

À la lecture de ce passage, il serait souhaitable que Mr Roberto veille à nous octroyer un lot de tenue pour chaque jours de la semaine.
certe, ils sont pratiques e ne gênent pas le tapotage, mais ....




Donc, si vous ne pouvez obtenir les différentes tenues, veuillez vous en référer à Mr Vieux Râleur.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2003)

Bon....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'ai lamentablement échoué aux épreuves trés difficiles imposées par la boîte...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je dois donc malheureusement renoncer à ce travail de secrétaire.
Ahhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  la selection est dure


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah non, mais qui t'a donc fait passer les épreuves ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vite, faisons signe à  Mr Vieux Râleur de cette lamentable bévue.

Le  *patron * , ne passera pas


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Il n'y a pas que la sélection


----------



## Philito (26 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Note de service :*
> 
> Il se trouve, qu'effectivement je suis débordée, Monsieur Roberto m'a chargé de l'embauchement des nouvelles tapoteuses.
> Mais, au vu des lettres de motivation que nous recevons, je ne suis pas en mesure de faire passer toutes les épreuves.
> ...



Heu merci... (un t siouplait....) (ou Phil, le patron m'appelle déjà comme ça....) 

Heu concernant les langues, quoi des épreuves de langue... je suis d'accord, consiste en quoi... Je leur fait passer quoi.... C'est vrai que va falloir penser à les traduire les romans....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Goed, dus je willen werken met RoRo Getapoteurs Enterprise©, goed, zo eerst de getestenekenis ! Oyé, los espanoles en el fondo, meno ruido !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... Dus, ik heb gezegd....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Chef toujours rien tapé, mais j'ai su louer mes tables de DJ (comment ça vous vous en f.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), pour les quatre espagnols à aller chercher ce soir à l'aéroport.... vais jamais m'en sortir moi ici


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

macelene, un colis est arrivé pour Monsieur Roberto, il contient :


1 ensemble, Craque boum hue,
1 ensemble, Mardi de fête,
1 guêpiere,Ouplala, 
1 ensemble, Intime conviction,
1 body,Cest pas dans la tête
1 bustier, Recommence jai pas bien compris.

Qu'est-ce j'en fais ?


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> macelene, un colis est arrivé pour Monsieur Roberto, il contient :
> 
> 
> 1 ensemble, Craque boum hue,
> ...



ben ça tombe à pic !!! tu cours nous rejoindre au pool.
On essaye et on choisit et ensuite on passe  *les commandes*.
Youpi, nous voilà habillées de dessous pour l'hiver   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






manque une tenue, pour le dimanche faudra voir, à ce qu'il nous trouve quelque chose de cocooning à souhait


----------



## Philito (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> macelene, un colis est arrivé pour Monsieur Roberto, il contient :
> 
> 
> 1 ensemble, Craque boum hue,
> ...



Ben, je crois que personne ne pourra dire quoi que ce soit avant que tu ne postes des photos des ensembles en question.... les noms ne sont pas très évocateurs en tout cas....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et les monsieus secrétaires, ils mettent quoi ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 oui j'avais besoin de l'argent à l'époque et c'était le seul moyen pour moi d'en avoir un peu....


----------



## Philito (26 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben ça tombe à pic !!! tu cours nous rejoindre au pool.
> On essaye et on choisit et ensuite on passe  *les commandes*.
> Youpi, nous voilà habillées de dessous pour l'hiver
> 
> ...



Pour les commandes, catalogue  ici


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> TU AS REçU-U-U DES PA-AGES !
> VIEUX RALEUR-EUR AUSSI-SI-SI !
> 
> ...


*

Roberto: de quand date le dernier détartrage de ta plomberie pourrie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2003)

Bah non j'ai été recalé, je n'ai pas du tout les capacitées pour devenir une de tes secrétaires, pourtant je me suis battue!! Mais bon je sais reconnaitre mes echecs, je ne peux pas rester dans ton équipe...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

C'est -enfin- arrivé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cinq d'un coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







si y'avait pas les tapoteuses, tu sais ce que je te dirais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_vaut mieux pas, à la réflexion_


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *MACMARCO-O-O-O !
> TU AS REçU-U-U DES PA-AGES !*



*Wowowowowowohhh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ca va, ça va, j'ai vu et entendu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu vas me rendre sourd !!!*
























_P.... ça me sonne dans les oreilles !!!_


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2003)

De retour...
Quelques pages à taper, c'est toujours possible ?


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

Chef, vous avez reçu un nimèle, chef.


----------



## macelene (28 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Chef, vous avez reçu un nimèle, chef.



lui, le chef, ne travaille pas le dimanche !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va falloir revoir le contrat.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> lui, le chef, ne travaille pas le dimanche !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va falloir, en effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ROBERTO va voir ta boîteàmels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'en qui travaillent, le dimanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_cinq pages d'un coup en WE: le s****d_


----------



## macelene (29 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir, en effet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya pas que toi, et quelles pages 
je me demande ce que ça veut dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Più morbida ancora che il gioco che mi ero autorizzato ad immaginare, rimane tante cose da scoprire, mi offrì la sua bocca così desiderata, che mi fa comprendere che era soltanto la parte anteriore guardia del suo sesso, la sua lingua in esploratore che gusta la mia per prevedere ciò che sarebbe l'amore, un gioco,_


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

G2P8 au rapport, chef. 
Nettement moins sensuel qu'une (langue) italienne.
Plutôt viril :






ou

ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya pas que toi, et quelles pages
> je me demande ce que ça veut dire
> 
> 
> ...



bizarre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... j'ai parfois l'impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de comprendre l'italien


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

Chianti, ça t'évoque quelque chose ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)

Alors sieur Roberto ???
Vous êtes en reuteuteu aujourd'hui ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il n'y a personne au bureau aujourd'hui, c'est bien vide ici...


----------



## macelene (29 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors sieur Roberto ???
> Vous êtes en reuteuteu aujourd'hui ???
> 
> 
> ...



le bureau se vide, il faudrait recenser les tapoteurs, on sent un certain relâchement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais je ne doute pas une minute que le chef, va remettre de l'ordre.


----------



## macelene (29 Septembre 2003)

bon, c'est pas le tout, qui prépare le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 
faut animer la boutique.


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *alors je suis là et salue ton retour !!*



Je n'ai jamais été très loin de vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors ? Ces pages ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est pas le tout, qui prépare le
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est gentil mais depuis 7h j'arrête pas, on va bientôt arriver à l'heure de l'apéro, un _Pchit orange_ ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... En tout cas c'est pas moi qui ai écrit heu... ce truc.



C'est bien tout ce qu'on te reproche !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je viens de convoquer mon ami Sherlock pour lui demander de me traduire_, et j'avoue que... comment dire ?... j'avoue que le résultat me plonge dans un état de *perplexité sans limites...*



Après tous ces péripéties, une pause rafraichissante, c'est pas de refus...!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

j'veux bien du tapotage de pages mais avec des jolis chassis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (plus sypmpa que celui du patrol, décrit en long, en large et en travers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....)


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

On peut choisir ses passages maintenant ?


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Mine de rien j'attends toujours


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Non, pas toi* : le Docteur Ruth déconseille les émotions fortes et les tourments de ce genre durant les six prochains mois !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



foutaises, comme on peut le voir plus haut, le chef se permet de choisir, oui, oui, parfaitement.
Il fait bien attention à qui elles sont destinées.
je ne vous raconte pas ce que j'ai dû faire pour avoir des passages  *croustillants à souhait* , ce qui m' a valu de passer une nuit peuplée de rêves astronomiquement hors du temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, 
Alors je garde, mes tapotages pour la nuit.
je vous ai mis une petite traduction , voir plus haut.
D'autres suivront


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> foutaises, comme on peut le voir plus haut, le chef se permet de choisir, oui, oui, parfaitement.
> Il fait bien attention à qui elles sont destinées.
> je ne vous raconte pas ce que j'ai dû faire pour avoir des passages  *croustillants à souhait* , ce qui m' a valu de passer une nuit peuplée de rêves astronomiquement hors du temps
> 
> ...



la face cachée de Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










il faut s'attendre au pire


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'envoie les pages sans les relire préalablement, mais c'est noté : *je te garde de côté le prochain passage hyper-trop-sex !*



* Raaaaahh lo-vely !!  *


----------



## krystof (30 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> BON APRÈS-MIDI !



Elles sont chiantes, tout le temps à mettre leurs mains où il faut pas.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont chiantes, tout le temps à mettre leurs mains où il faut pas.



t'as besoin de réchauffer les tiennes


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as besoin de réchauffer les tiennes



j'ai toujours eu certaines extrêmités froides...  (mais pas toutes -  _smiley inutile_ )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours eu certaines extrêmités froides...  (mais pas toutes -  _smiley inutile_ )



attend donc qu'elle ait une bonne grippe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au dessus de 39,5° c'est excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_jesaisoùc'est,mesdames..._


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Rétablissons publiquement la vérité.*



*bon, tu révèles en public, toute la vérité * , alors moi aussi....
je vais m'y mettre.........pas de soucis


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *bon, tu révèles en public, toute la vérité * , alors moi aussi....
> je vais m'y mettre.........pas de soucis



nous sommes tout ouïe...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *T'es encore là, toi ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en tant que responsable syndical, je surveille le patron... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... qui est infoutu de lire correctement ses mails...


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes tout ouïe...



C'est l' heure de la débauche, je vais pointer, je prends mon vélo et je file à la maison, je prépare une soupe de potiron (c'est le moment) et ce soir je me livre à vous


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est l' heure de la débauche, je vais pointer, je prends mon vélo et je file à la maison, je prépare une soupe de potiron (c'est le moment) et ce soir je me livre à vous








 vite, une douche froide


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est l' heure de la débauche,   * [... texte inutile ...]  * ce soir je me livre à vous


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Rétablissons publiquement la vérité.*
> ... Ensuite il faut que vous sachiez que depuis le début, *Macélène ne tape absolument pas mon roman*, mais des pages d'un petit cahier rouge fermé d'un ruban violet et présentement caché dans le double fond d'un tiroir vérouillé je ne vous dirai pas où.
> Dans ce cahier, j'écris fébrilement des pages spécialement pour Macélène, pages qui parfois manquent de cohérence et de lisibilité, voire même de la plus élémentaire correction grammaticale, et je ne parle pas de la tenue morale de ces textes car le peu qu'il y avait au début a totalement disparu au fil du temps et de l'évolution fiévreuse de ma dépravation compulsive.
> Voilà.
> ...



C'est répugnant toute cette pornographie étalée aux yeux de tous !!!


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est l' heure de la débauche ... et ce soir je me livre à vous



Ben t'arrives ? 
On t'attend nous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_Des promesses, toujours des promesses...!!_


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est répugnant toute cette pornographie étalée aux yeux de tous !!!



Surtout quand on en profite pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi, qu'est-ce que j'ai dit


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

vi, je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'est d'un frustrant...
Je suis limite de déposer un avis de grêve !!


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> vi, je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'est d'un frustrant...
> Je suis limite de déposer un avis de grêve !!



Tiens, ça me rapelle une chanson de BB Doc:

_ ...Pourtant en période de grève
Bien obligés de faire une trêve
Heureusement qu'il nous reste nos mains
Putain ce qu'on s'frait chier si on était des pingouins... _


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

_mdr !!!_


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'arrives ?
> On t'attend nous...
> 
> 
> ...



 Lettre de Roberto à Macelene:  
voilà ce que j'ai reçu il y a quelques temps:
 <font color="blue"> Mon coeur,on s est rencontrer sur le net,on a discuter avec le mèle et déja je savais que je t aimais. 
Ensuite nous avons décidés de se rencontrer et je suis venue te chercher a la gare;dés que je t ai vue je savais que je t aimais vraiment ;nous avons étés chez moi et là ca a etait comme dans un rêve.tous ce q on vis enn ce moment a débuter a partir de ce moment-la!Tu m a redonner gout a la vie qui pour moi etait trés dur  avant que t arrive dans ma vie. 
Tu me fais découvrir un monde que je ne connaissait pas,tu m'a fais trés plaisir en me faisant découvrir ta passion qui es pour les sensations fortes.Ca fais 2 mois que nous sommes ensemble et pourtant j ai l'imression que a fais des siécles!! 
Même si on a eus un lourd passé tous les deux, on surmontra ensemble.... 
Pour tous ca je remercie le net de t'avoir rencontre,car pour moi c'est un miracle que tu sois avec moi.Toi qui es si tendre ;si doux avec moi !Voila mon chéri je voulais te prouvais encore une fois que je t'aime.Je n cesserais jamais de te le dire. 
"JE T'ÈME" 
ps:Merci le tchat!!!.  </font> 

bon, je suis tombée à la renverse, j' ai eu du mal à déchiffrer.
J'ai consulté le Web pour faire une traduction, négatif, j'y comprend rien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









vous vous attendiez à quoi ???
suite au prochain épisode.


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

finalement, c'est triste à mourir cette histoire... Je retourne taper mes pages...


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> finalement, c'est triste à mourir cette histoire... Je retourne taper mes pages...


alors bon tapotage Nato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, moi j' en suis là:

* yo le quite el jersey, tee-shirt y sujetador (tenga, él es negro!) y vive aparecer las tetas de Luisa, un puro jefe de obra, era inútil imaginar mejor que este volumen, estos redondeos y esta suavidad, los presionaba suavemente uno contra otro y mordí dentro con ternura y una sensación de locura furiosa al espíritu,yo me percibidos que Luisa estaba a sentada sobre mi cuando se decidió sentarse junto mi *
extrait non pas d'une correspondance épistolaire entre Roberto et macelene, mais ce que je suis en train de tapoter.


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> alors bon tapotage Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...




et merde pourquoi j'ai fait allemand et pas espagnol ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'suis sûr que j'suis doué pour les langues (latines)


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2003)

*allez par pneumatique les pages 36/37/38  *


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *allez par pneumatique les pages 36/37/38  *



Il est où le liens pour les pices jointes ?


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2003)

*C'est sympa de venir nous rendre visite ici; pas de liens regarde les post précedents, extraits de Gorilla*


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *allez par pneumatique les pages 36/37/38  *



J'envoie la suite (39_40_41_42) au patron dans la journée...


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Faites pas des blagues pareilles à Macélène, les gars*, c'est pas sympa, _vous savez qu'elle s'enflamme déjà toute seule assez facilement_



C'est pas moi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi !!!



moi non plus


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus



En tout cas c'est pas moi, j'ai autre chose à faire, G2P47 dans ta boîte


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bien reçue !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, my horse


----------



## krystof (30 Septembre 2003)

Cheval. Oui, je sais, c'est dur.


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Cheval. Oui, je sais, c'est dur.



Ça dépend, il est déjà ou encore en age de se reproduire ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Another delivering page ?_



Ça va viendre, ça va viendre...
Mais j'ai pas trop confiance dans tous ces trucs qui vous filent des coups de sabot moa !!


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

MOA !!!


----------



## Oizo (1 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ants, en surchargeant les boitamels des tapeurs suivants : *Macélène, Oizo, Nato Kino, MackZeKnife et Krystof...*



Page bien reçue ! Livraison dans la soirée...


----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris les devants, en surchargeant les boitamels des tapeurs suivants : *Macélène, Oizo, Nato Kino, MackZeKnife et Krystof...*
> _bougez le bras, juste un peu...
> Vous sentez votre corps ?
> Vous êtes conscients ??
> ...



je me réveille, et que vois-je...., Dr Ruth avec son stétoscope, en train de m' écouter le coeur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Non, je vous promets, ça va bien, pas trop rêver cette nuit. Tout à fait banal.


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

G2 P39 à P42... Sur la route...


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je me réveille, et que vois-je...., Dr Ruth avec son stétoscope, en train de m' écouter le coeur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si c'est un homme, enlève le "h"


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

G2 P58 et P59... on the road again...


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

Je n'ai plus de page...............


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

Bon, c'est y pas l'heure de la pause des fois ?


----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est y pas l'heure de la pause des fois ?



puisque Sieur Roberto est en panne , je m' y colle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon c'est pas la monica, mais belle nana


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

bien d'accord avec toi


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> puisque Sieur Roberto est en panne , je m' y colle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais c'est qu'elle est parfaite, cette macelene !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une vrai perle !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Octobre 2003)

Salut la compagnie !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon jeviens de passer 57 pages à vous lire et je me dis que peut-être un peu d'aide avant que la carte d'alim ne rende l'âme un de ces jours serait la bienvenue.

ALors c'est où que je signe ? 
Keki faut faire ?
J'arrive trop à la bourre ?


----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2003)

Dis moi Roberto, t' aurait pas oublié un truc super imporant ?
*On sept. 30, Monica Bellucci turns 35 years (1968).
* 
et tu comptes faire quoi ? Tu sais que nous sommes le 30 septembre ?


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2003)

G2P2 sur le réseau !


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

Posté à l'origine par macelene
 [b a dit:
			
		

> On sept. 30, Monica Bellucci turns 35 years (1968).
> [/b]



Mince !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Elle m'a rattrappé...


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

Quelle belle année tout de même, cette 1968...


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quelle belle année tout de même, cette 1968...



Tout à fait d'accord !


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

Roberto, la *Monica*, t'y touche plus que du bout des yeux maintenant, c'est une frangine à macmarco et moi !!


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, la *Monica*, t'y touche plus que du bout des yeux maintenant, c'est une frangine à macmarco et moi !!



Ouaip !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, la *Monica*, t'y touche plus que du bout des yeux maintenant, c'est une frangine à macmarco et moi !!



la Cindy serait pas une p'tite de la classe '65 par hasard ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quelle belle année tout de même, cette 1968...



Y en a aussi qui disent qu'il s'est fait plein de conneries cette année-là


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

Pas très sympa pour l'égérie de Roberto ça, Luc...


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour môssieur Roberto.


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fêté ça hier soir avec elle, sans son nouveau mari (il était pris par son boulot)...
> 
> _On a fait quelque chose de sobre :_ arrivée en hélico au Château de Versailles, pause rafraichissante apéritive dans les bassins, diner dans la galerie des Glaces, fin de soirée intime au Petit Trianon, avec nombreuses pauses rafraichissantes, notamment dans les Petites Ecuries, etc.
> 
> _Je mettrai prochainement en ligne la première partie de soirée (l'arrivée en hélicoptère)..._



C'est pas aujourd'hui qu'on aura nos pages à taper nous...


----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *T'inquiètes pas, je subis encore de plein fouet les effets secondaires de la soirée d'hier :* _ *priapisme* souplesse extraordinaire, lubricité imaginative sans limites, _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais bon sang, tu avais pris des substances illicites   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, fais gaffe, ça laisse des séquelles


----------



## Nexka (1 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Question 3 :*non, toute les bonnes volontés sont les bienvenues, _même si tu ne remplaceras jamais VRAIMENT COMPLÈTEMENT Nexka... !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors là je suis vraiment totalement Zémue....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est limite si mon clavier n'est pas noyé sous mes chaudes larmes.....
Dis?, snif, Roberto?, snif, t'as pas une petite page pour ma garde de ce soir ou demain soir??


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2003)

Vous avez reçu un nimèle monseignor.


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2003)

Bien reçu les pages MAESTER !!
Vous avez aussi reçu quelque chose...


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ca dort un peu, là...



Non môôssieur. Vous venez d'ailleurs de recevoir une nouvelle page.


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2003)

C'est pas nouveau... On se tue à la tâche nous !!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu veux une PAUSE, c'est ça ???*
> Bon.
> *Tu aimes la danse classique*_, les petits rats et les grosses souris ??_








 J'ai bien fait de passer par ici aujourd'hui moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_PS: désolé pour les pages que je ne t'ai pas tapées Roberto, mais bon, là je suis un peu a la ramasse..._


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Note : _J'aime bien l'aspect sautillant-à-l'attaque de ton nouvel avatar, il semble symboliquer un surcroit de dynamisme de bon aloi..._



Ne te laisse pas abuser par les apparences...


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ne te laisse pas abuser par les apparences...



tu vas sortir ton dard ?


----------



## macelene (2 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci les gars et les filles, tapeurs de tous poils et tapeuses z'émérites !
> Ca dort un peu, là...
> 
> 
> ...



je n'ai plus de pages, pa de nouvelles, je suis pas en congée, pas en RTT, alors j'attends


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui t'attends, okay.
> *Mais si tu peux ENLEVER TES MAINS DE MA BAGNOLE, l'acidité de ta peau, ça peut ABIMER LA COUCHE DE VERNIS !*
> 
> 
> ...



hum hum !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




semble pas attendre le texte, là, si je peux me permettre !!!


----------



## macelene (2 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui t'attends, okay.
> *Mais si tu peux ENLEVER TES MAINS DE MA BAGNOLE, l'acidité de ta peau, ça peut ABIMER LA COUCHE DE VERNIS !*
> 
> 
> ...



ça va pas non, ne me prêtes jamais ta bagnole, je risquerai d'en faire un tas de ferrraillle


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui t'attends, okay.
> *Mais si tu peux ENLEVER TES MAINS DE MA BAGNOLE, l'acidité de ta peau, ça peut ABIMER LA COUCHE DE VERNIS !*
> 
> 
> ...



Quel chassis !!


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

Tu fais faire un tour ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

je n'ai pas les papiers, et ROBERTO n'est pas prêteur...!!


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

G3 P13,P14,P15 et P16... sur la route...


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

Putain... t'as le bras long, toi


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> N'est-ce pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











, gros chassis, tu t'es vu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et gros moteur peut être, mais
je consomme peu, une petite de ville, pratique comme tout.
À propos , Krystof, tu veux venir faire un tour, dans ma vouature ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








, elle est toute petite là, mais en vrai , elle est grosse.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Faudrait que je vienne plus souvent par ici


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> elle est toute petite là, mais en vrai , elle est grosse.



C'est bizarre, j'ai souvent entendu cette phrase.


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, j'ai souvent entendu cette phrase.



ah bon, et dans quelles circonstance ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, le patron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, a disparu, plus de nouvelles, plus de boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, son dernier coup de fil semblait très embrouillé.
Le message était tout mâché 





, 
*Allo, macelene?* 

*"je suis coincé sous....*





*"je ne peux rien vous dire, mais ......"* _ici gros efforts pour reprendre sa respiration_
*"Monsieur Roberto, vous avez besoin d'aide ?"*





*"Non, non, ça va maintenant, c'est bon, elle ..heu c'est fini. Je rentre au bureau, dard dard...tenez vous prêtes dans le pool.*








_je me demande ce qu'il peut bien faire à cette heure là?_ 
_À mon avis, nous ne risquons pas d'avoir beaucoup de travail ces temps-ci !!!_


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, j'ai souvent entendu cette phrase.



Tu fréquentes trop vieux râleur toi...!!


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _À mon avis, nous ne risquons pas d'avoir beaucoup de travail ces temps-ci !!!_



Et moi qui voulais justement prendre des nouvelles des scans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça ne va pas du tout ça monsieur Roberto !!


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

Chomage technique alors ??


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu fréquentes trop vieux râleur toi...!!



Certes, mais il ne me voit pas souvent.


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais il ne me voit pas souvent.


La convalescence a du bon parfois...


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2003)

Ben vi


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2003)

La voie est libre, tu peux y aller !!


----------



## krystof (4 Octobre 2003)

Vous avez du courrier.


----------



## Nexka (4 Octobre 2003)

C'est ok pour moi.


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La voie est libre, tu peux y aller !!



Merci, tout est bien arrivé.


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> _Nexka, Krystof et Nato Kino, allez pas raconter que *vous allez vous ennuyer* ce week-end !_
> 
> 
> ...




_tututututututututut..._




Moi, ce qui me dérange, c'est que tu m'embrasses partout !!


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)

Vous avez reçu quelques pages, mon prince.


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *MACÉLÈNE ?*
> Tu as compris ou pas ??
> *Au lieu de regarder les mouettes, tu m'écoutes un peu ??*
> 
> ...



C'est sur qu'avec une touinego, peux pas rivaliser...


----------



## Nexka (6 Octobre 2003)

Oups... Sorry, j'ai oublié que j'avais des pages à faire ce week end.... Pas taper pas taper, j'y vais sorry....


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Je bosse moi !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Bon, y en a que pour la women's team ce matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moi aussi je ferai bien une balade en voiture, un 'tit voyage histoire de voir un peu de soleil !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

T'as encore oublié de faire la révision, c'est malin !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben vas-y, vas-y, si tu veux n'hésite pas !
> 
> _C'est con, j'allais justement te demander si tu voulais aller pique-niquer avec nous, y a Macélène, Barbarella et Nexka !_
> *J'ARRIVE LES FILLES, J'ARRIVE !*
> ...



Fait gaffe quand même...


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *MACÉLÈNE ?*
> Tu as compris ou pas ??
> *Au lieu de regarder les mouettes, tu m'écoutes un peu ??*
> 
> ...




Y'en a marre de tes séances photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, encore  une fois je suis revenue avec le derrière tout cramé;



*Je t'ai dit de laisser refroidir le moteur avant les pauses !!!*,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si tu ne me vois pas au bureau ne te demandes pas pourquoi !!!


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> encore  une fois je suis revenue avec le derrière tout cramé



Si c'est pas de la provocation ça.


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben vas-y, vas-y, si tu veux n'hésite pas !
> 
> _C'est con, j'allais justement te demander si tu voulais aller pique-niquer avec nous, y a Macélène, Barbarella et Nexka !_
> *J'ARRIVE LES FILLES, J'ARRIVE !*
> ...



et c 'est dingue, voilà la porte du bureau s'ouvre et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je n' en crois pas mes yeux.
*Tu les a aussi invitées à venir se joindre à nous pour le café ?????* 















  bon, moi je vais pas tarder à prendre une décision, quant à la gestion du bureau ,  *non mais, ça peut plus durer Roberto, tu dépasses les bornes des limites !!!!!!*


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Ben j'ai bien fait de pas y venir, à ton picnic, Roberto, je tiens à ma peau moi !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Nato, tes saines images nous sauvent de la débauche...*
> 
> Même si je me fais du souci pour toi, tu sembles être retombé dans une _Disney Channel© Attitude_ problématique quant à la suite.
> La vraie vie c'est pas la Petite Sirène® et Winnie l'Ourson®, Nato Kino. *Certes c'est rassurant*, mais bon, ouvre un peu les yeux (sur ce tardada notamment)...



Tu as vu ce qu'elles tiennent dans les mains tes copines ?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Y-a pas marqué *LAPIN* sur mon front !!


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2003)

*Bon faut se répeter j'en veux*


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

moi aussi, juste pour te faire bosser un peu !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

euh, Chef, je vous ai pas oublié (les pages que vous m'avez envoyées y a 6 semaines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je veux dire). Mais en ce moment chuis un peu lent.


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> euh, Chef, je vous ai pas oublié (les pages que vous m'avez envoyées y a 6 semaines
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faudrait aussi penser à te démaquiller de temps en temps...


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Et change aussi de fournisseur, tu t'es encore fait avoir, il est pas *vaterprouf* celui-là !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Okay.



Bien réceptionné *Commandante* !!


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2003)

G2P3 in da box !


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on *trouve de même le temps* de chercher des z'images sur internet, de raconter des conneries et de les poster, on doit pas être *si débordé ni si lent que cela...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*Eeeerrrkkyyeeeerrrkk !!! Aaaarrrghh !!! Kofkofkof !!! Hrrrmmmmpppffff !! Teuheuteuheu !!! *_

*Ca va pas non !*














*Tu peux pas lui envoyer ça en mp !!!*


----------



## Nexka (7 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben vas-y, vas-y, si tu veux n'hésite pas !
> 
> _C'est con, j'allais justement te demander si tu voulais aller pique-niquer avec nous, y a Macélène, Barbarella et Nexka !_
> *J'ARRIVE LES FILLES, J'ARRIVE !*
> ...



Juste comme ça: Je suis pas la blonde!!!!!


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2003)

en effet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs, je veux pas jouer les chiennes de garde, mais je trouve , Roberto, que l'image de la femme véhiculée dans ce tradada est particulièrement DESASTREUSE !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













bon, ok, j'ai lâchement abandonné les tapotages  ( je déteste ça, en fait .... au  profit de ... tapotages de ligne de  code xhtml ) je sais , je sais ... ! 

mais bon, quand même ....


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _*Eeeerrrkkyyeeeerrrkk !!! Aaaarrrghh !!! Kofkofkof !!! Hrrrmmmmpppffff !! Teuheuteuheu !!! *_
> 
> *Ca va pas non !*
> 
> ...


Oui !! Assez d'horreur comme ça en ce moment !!
Mais qu'est-ce qui te prend Roberto ? Tu veux saborder ton navire ? Nous démotiver ? Ben c'est gagné !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

On est *très* sensible nous, faut plus nous faire des trucs pareil !!


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu veux réintégrer le Staff ?*
> Ce serait avec un plaisir sincère non dénué d'une vive émotion !!
> Pas besoin de taper mon roman, Ann, _tu enfiles le maillot de bain que va te préter Macélène, tu montes sur le capot et tu attends._



ça va pas la tête, non ????? ya 7 degrés dehors, ici , tu veux que je chope la crève, en plus ????


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de taper mon roman, Ann, _tu enfiles le maillot de bain que va te préter Macélène, tu montes sur le capot et tu attends._



Roooooooh mais c'est pas vrai !!
*Roberto* !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au lieu de dire que porte le nain... Il te reste pas des pages à scanner ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Déjà que tu démoralises tout le staff masculin avec des horreurs sans nom... Si maintenant tu squizzes le reste de l'équipe... Tu changes de branche, tu veux faire "montreur d'ours" ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Je trouve que tu prends ton rôle de patron bien à coeur en ce moment Roberto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Il y a encore des auditions ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Octobre 2003)

JE passais tranquillement au Bar et stupeur plus de 60 pages pour le thread de Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




60 pages, ça doit faire un max de photos, alors je dédie ce post à tous les photographes qui ont permis les pauses rafraichissantes (si ça s'appelle toujours comme ça, j'ai pas trop suivi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Octobre 2003)

Et hop() je leur dédie celui-ci aussi tiens


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu as froid, je branche le sèche-cheveux, si tu veux...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Roberto, Roberto.
Que se passe-t-il bon sang ?!?

Ca ne va pas de nous mettre des voitures pareilles ???

Je vais avoir honte dans ma Clio 1.2 !!!

T'as des poussées d'hormones en automne, toi, maintenant ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Dis donc le Bobby de Vendée (ou d'une région approchante), tu nous couverais pas une petite ZiZi Taupe par hasard ?


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2003)

S'il vous plaît 
Soyez comme le duvet 
Soyez comme la plume d'oie 
Des oreillers d'autrefois 
J'aimerais 
Ne pas être portefaix 
S'il vous plaît 
Faîtes vous léger 
Moi je ne peux plus bouger  

Je vous ai porté vivant 
Je vous ai porté enfant 
Dieu comme vous étiez lourd 
Pesant votre poids d'amour 
Je vous ai porté encore 
A l'heure de votre mort 
Je vous ai porté des fleurs 
Je vous ai morcelé mon coeur  

Quand vous jouiez à la guerre 
Moi je gardais la maison 
J'ai usé de mes prières 
Les barreaux de vos prisons 
Quand vous mourriez sous les bombes 
Je vous cherchais en hurlant 
Me voilà comme une tombe 
Avec tout le malheur dedans  

Ce n'est que moi 
C'est elle ou moi 
Celle qui parle 
Ou qui se tait 
Celle qui pleure 
Ou qui est gaie 
C'est Jeanne d'Arc 
Ou bien Margot 
Fille de vague 
Ou de ruisseau  

C'est mon coeur 
Ou bien le leur 
Et c'est la soeur 
Ou l'inconnue 
Celle qui n'est 
Jamais venue 
Celle qui est 
Venue trop tard 
Fille de rêve 
Ou de hasard  

Et c'est ma mère 
Ou la vôtre 
Une sorcière 
Comme les autres  

Il vous faut 
Etre comme le ruisseau 
Comme l'eau claire de l'étang 
Qui reflète et qui attend 
S'il vous plaît 
Regardez-moi je suis vraie 
Je vous prie 
Ne m'inventez pas 
Vous l'avez tant fait déjà  

Vous m'avez aimée servante 
M'avez voulue ignorante 
Forte vous me combattiez 
Faible vous me méprisiez 
Vous m'avez aimée putain 
Et couverte de satin 
Vous m'avez faite statue 
Et toujours je me suis tue  

Quand j'étais vieille et trop laide 
Vous me jetiez au rebut 
Vous me refusiez votre aide 
Quand je ne vous servais plus 
Quand j'étais belle et soumise 
Vous m'adoriez à genoux 
Me voilà comme une église 
Toute la honte dessous  

Ce n'est que moi 
C'est elle ou moi 
Celle qui aime 
Ou n'aime pas 
Celle qui règne 
Ou qui se bat 
C'est Joséphine 
Ou la Dupont 
Fille de nacre 
Ou de coton  

C'est mon coeur 
Ou bien le leur 
Celle qui attend 
Sur le port 
Celle des monuments 
Aux morts 
Celle qui danse 
Et qui en meurt 
Fille bitume 
Ou fille fleur  

Et c'est ma mère 
Ou la vôtre 
Une sorcière 
Comme les autres  

S'il vous plaît 
Soyez comme je vous ai 
Vous y rêvez depuis longtemps 
Libre et fort comme le vent 
S'il vous plaît 
Libre aussi 
Regardez je suis ainsi 
Apprenez-moi n'ayez pas peur 
Pour moi je vous sais par coeur  

J'étais celle qui attend 
Mais je peux marcher devant 
J'étais la bûche et le feu 
L'incendie aussi je peux 
J'étais la déesse mère 
Mais je n'étais que poussière 
J'étais le sol sous vos pas 
Et je ne le savais pas  

Mais un jour la terre s'ouvre 
Et le volcan n'en peux plus 
Le sol se rompt 
On découvre des richesses inconnues 
La mer à son tour divague 
De violence inemployée 
Me voilà comme une vague 
Vous ne serez pas noyé  

Ce n'est que moi 
C'est elle ou moi 
Et c'est l'ancêtre 
Ou c'est l'enfant 
Celle qui cède 
Ou se défend 
C'est Gabrielle 
Ou bien Eva 
Fille d'amour 
Ou de combat  

C'est mon coeur 
Ou bien le leur 
Celle qui est 
Dans son printemps 
Celle que personne 
N'attend 
Et c'est la moche 
Ou c'est la belle 
Fille de brume 
Ou de plein ciel  

Et c'est ma mère 
Ou la vôtre 
Une sorcière 
Comme les autres  

S'il vous plaît 
Faîtes vous léger 
Moi je ne peux plus bouger

Anne   Sylvestre, 1975         



_je sais , j'ai déjà posté ce texte , ailleurs._ 

_n'empèche, je me fais un plaisir, ce soir, pour toi , Roberto, et pour les autres ... _


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> S'il vous plaît
> Soyez comme le duvet
> Soyez comme la plume d'oie
> Des oreillers d'autrefois
> ...




Superbe, magnifique, Anne.
C'est la première fois que je le lis et j'en suis tout ému...
Bravo.


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Désolé, c'est trop long, je reviendrai demain...


----------



## Kak (7 Octobre 2003)

Magnifique, anntraxh!
moi non plus je ne l'avais pa lu


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2003)

À la demande du pool de la Société Roberto &amp; Co,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_j'ai eu un mal fou pour dégoter les nouvelles tenues_





 du pool du secrétariat.
*Voici en exclusivité pour vous Mesdammes et vous Messieurs* 













 , 







bon je sais, mais ça commence à jaser dans le quartier.




Monsieur Roberto, m'a fait parvenir aussi cette tenue,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  *histoire de passer inaperçue lors de nos déplacements*





,






 , 

je ne sais pas comment nous allons faire pour continuer les  *TAPOTAGES* dans des conditions semblables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 

Bon les filles, je souhaiterais avoir votre avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.




_Monsieur Vieux Râleur a reçu des plaintes !!!!_





Sur ce bonne journée à tous,


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

Bon, allez, Roberto, une petite, pour inaugurer ma nouvelle tenue


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A ma droite, les autres, notamment *Nato Kino*, voire même Macélène, qui ne crachent pas sur une image de texanne siliconée en string avec des escarpins blancs, _de temps en temps, hein, ça fait pas d' mal_, et qui eux savent bien que j'ai un côté _"Je connais la différence entre une street machine et un café racer - Je sais ce qu'est une Mako Shark et une ZR1 - J'ai des disques de Chris Rea - J'ai vu "Officier &amp; gentleman" quand j'avais onze ans et j'ai trouvé ça TROP BIEN - J'ai dessiné de nombreux z'éditos pour Nitro Magazine - Je ne déteste PAS la lingerie rouge - J'aime l'ambiance des stations-service d'autoroute - Monica Bellucci me scotche sur place - J'écris des romans policiers"._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi, mon rhum, je ne le coupe pas avec du *coke* !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ,
> 
> je ne sais pas comment nous allons faire pour continuer les  *TAPOTAGES* dans des conditions semblables
> 
> ...



C'est pour la chasse aux Zabeilles ?!


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, Roberto, une petite, pour inaugurer ma nouvelle tenue



Me semble que tu vas plutôt te faire tailler un costard !!


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Me semble que tu vas plutôt te faire tailler un costard !!



J'ai rien dit.



Macelene, est-ce vraiment une bonne idée ?


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Macelene, est-ce vraiment une bonne idée ?



oup's tu vas mettre le feu aux poudres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je suis toujours à la recherche du truc qui fait chavirer tout le monde


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oup's tu vas mettre le feu aux poudres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas beaucoup d'imagination sur google image


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

Deux ébouriffés de talent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'aime bcp le 1er...


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

ben envois alors. Pas la peine de te noyer pour trois pages !!


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ben envois alors. Pas la peine de te noyer pour trois pages !!



Quel dévouement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Décidez-vous, hein, *je vais pas TENIR LONGTEMPS* C'EST QUAND VOUS VOULEZ !!_











 Tidju ! C'est la première fois que je vois un bras érectile !!!


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Nato Kino*, je viens de t'envoyer 4 (quatre) pages insoutenables de sadisme, parfaitement immorales et en parfaite contradiction avec les décisions de Vatican II.
> Tu les as ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ben vi, elles sont là, toutes fumantes encore...!!
J'ose même pas en approcher le curseur de la souris de peur qu'elles me sautent à la figure...


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Thebig, pendant qu'on y est, tu veux t'essayer à la chose ??*



Roberto, dealer de substances hallucinogènes ...


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2003)

Vous avez reçu un courrier.


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> Y prendra bien un verre ?
> Y l'est pas trop fatigué ?
> Y repart avec des pages ou pas ?



Un verre, seulement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Fatigué ? Non, ça va.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des pages ? Oui, zencore.


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *une pause rafr...*
> Ah ouais non mince c'est plus possible ça, non désolé.
> 
> 
> ...


_

T'as qu'à prendre l'itinéraire bis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



_Quel joli collier !_


----------



## macelene (8 Octobre 2003)

et bon sang quelle elle est belle.













Que dire de plus, hein les garçons ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas mieux


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Le photographe n'aurait-il pas fait une petite erreur, vraiment de détail, sur le casting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : n'aurait-il pas été plus approprié, pour l'épingle, de choisir une *épingle de nourrice* ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, je sors


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui font ici des apparitions,



J'apparais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai suivi ton tradada en léger pointillé Roberto. Désolé.

Pour me tenir au courant il faudrait que je reprenne les 62 dernières pages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis je ne disparais pas dans un nuage de vapeur.
J'ai des vapeurs, tout court, avec tes trucs, là.


----------



## macelene (8 Octobre 2003)

voilà, je suis à sec Roberto. J'ai fini mes devoirs.
En mal de tapotagesssss, même sans pauses réchauffantes, je veux bien de nouvelles pages.
Me réchaufferai toute seule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.






, dans les bras de Zorro.


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> voilà, je suis à sec Roberto. J'ai fini mes devoirs.
> En mal de tapotagesssss, même sans pauses réchauffantes, je veux bien de nouvelles pages.
> *Me réchaufferai toute seule
> 
> ...



A défaut des bras musclés de Roberto !


----------



## krystof (9 Octobre 2003)

Page du jour envoyée.


----------



## Nexka (9 Octobre 2003)

Pffff... Bon oki Roberto, je retiens tes pages en otage tant que tu auras pas fait une pause rafraichissante spéciale filles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Déjà qu'on doit travailler dans des tenues de travail incensées, que tu me fais passer pour une blonde.... Nous aussi on a bien le droit à une petite récréation non ???


----------



## lumai (9 Octobre 2003)

un truc comme ça ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Octobre 2003)

je passe juste pour dire que les pages ont bien été reçues (apparemment chronopost a mis le temps ce week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) et que je réexpédie dès que j'ai un peu de temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So don't worry


----------



## Nexka (9 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> un truc comme ça ?



Yes nikel!! Bravo Lumai!! Tu es une nouvelle tapoteuse? Ou un gentil gars ki nous comprend et ki a pitié de nous??
Koikil en soit on l'engage hein Roberto?? steuplai, steuplai


----------



## Nexka (9 Octobre 2003)

Bon tréve de pauses rafraichissante, du coup je me remet au boulot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci


----------



## lumai (9 Octobre 2003)

Pour précision : nouvelle tapoteuse !

C'est que j'aime pas Monica, mais bon, un peu pour nous c'est pas mal non plus ...


----------



## Nexka (9 Octobre 2003)

Oui une nouvelle fille!!! Qui met des photos de bo mecs!! On la garde?! Dis Roberto, on la garde?! Aller dis oui, dis oui stp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












En plus vu son avatar elle est blonde (t'es blonde lumai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) Aller stp dis oui on la garde


----------



## lumai (9 Octobre 2003)

Et non j'suis pas blonde mais je viens de comprendre pourquoi je voulais avoir les cheveux blonds et bouclés quand j'étais mome : Candy !!!

Euh Roberto ? T'es d'accord ? J'peux venir ?


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et non j'suis pas blonde mais je viens de comprendre pourquoi je voulais avoir les cheveux blonds et bouclés quand j'étais mome : Candy !!!



Ah la la ! (soupir)
Candy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















> Euh Roberto ? T'es d'accord ? J'peux venir ?



A mon avis, t'as pas de soucis à te faire !
Toutes les bonnes volontés sont les bienvenues...


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

G2 - P78-P79-P80-P81-P82-P83-P84 on the road...


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> G2 - P78-P79-P80-P81-P82-P83-P84 on the road...


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Il finira par l'avoir, ma peau, le Roberto !!


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euh Roberto ? T'es d'accord ? J'peux venir ?



Relis bien la convention collective quand même avant, parce qu'après, il sera trop tard pour venir te plaindre...


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Bon, j'y retourne, j'en ai encore sur le feu qui mijotent...


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'y retourne, j'en ai encore sur le feu qui mijotent...


----------



## macelene (9 Octobre 2003)

G2 - P78-P79-P80-P81-P82-P83-P84 on the road...
c dingue ce qu'il tape comme pages Nato !!!!

et je ne vous raconte pas le reste, y'en a vraiment qui ont rien à faire de leur journée et de leur dix doigts


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Candy !!!



m'est avis que Mackie ou le saurien va rappliquer


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Bon, pour ce soir j'arrête là...
Je commence à avoir des crampes...
Et toujours pas une seule trace de... De... Enfin... De *HOT* quoi !!! Déçu... Je suis déçu... Mais alors déçu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Il nous fait marcher le Roberto !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez... G3 - P19 P20 P21 P22 : on the road again !!


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour ce soir j'arrête là...
> Je commence à avoir des crampes...
> Et toujours pas une seule trace de... De... Enfin... De *HOT* quoi !!! Déçu... Je suis déçu... Mais alors déçu...
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

J'avais pris un peu de retard ces derniers temps, et le patron, il était pas content, il a fait les yeux rouges, avec sa grosse voie, et il a dit en soufflant fort par le nez, si tu tapes pas ces p... de pages, *plus de pause rafraîchissante* !!


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Alors cette pause, Roberto, elle vient ? J'ai fini moi !!

*J'attend...!!*


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Faut vraiment tout faire soi-même ici !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez... *Enjoy !!*


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Sur ce, c'est l'heure, merci monica de m'avoir chauffer le lit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Roberto, t'as rien vu, rien entendu, je te taperai 10 pages demain !!


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

Et  *elle* ...
Quéqu't'en penses ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_Bon, c'est déjà fait ! T'es déjà allé voir !_


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

J'y suis passé y a déjà 5 minutes !!


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis passé y a déjà 5 minutes !!



J'ai vu trop tard !


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Octobre 2003)

ai voté


----------



## Philito (9 Octobre 2003)

Mwoa nossi....! Comme ça Michel Blanc vient de passer de 100 à 50% d'un coup, c génial !!! Ben oui quelques photos de mon pays !!!

Roberto, je te prom's que je te tapote les pages otages que j'ai....!!!!


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> A vous de vous prononcer.
> *Vous préférez QUOI comme pause, les tapeurs et les tapeuses z'émérites ?*



Peu importe, sinon, c'est plus une surprise, et c'est la surprise que j'aime moi.


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Au fait... Il ne te reste pas quelques pages à distribuer ?


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2003)

J'ai voté... pour les églises romanes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais faut dire que je ne tapote pas, je n'ai donc pas vraiment voix au chapitre


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Excusez-moi de vous réveiller, mais *j'ai scanné des pages*, là._
> Ça intéresse quelqu'un ?



ben moi je suis toujours en panne , des pages j'en veux bien, comme ça _je ne dirais plus de c.......s à Roberto_ 

vas-y ma boîte est libre


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vas-y ma boîte est libre


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

>



ça je m' y attendais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, la tienne aussi ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça je m' y attendais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  le Chef m'a envoyé 2 pages il y a de cela une quinzaine, et je n'ai toujours pas tapoté...


----------



## Nexka (10 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> euh non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi qui culpabilise à mort quand j'ai quatre jours de retard... Oki c'est bon La Rob, tu peux m'envoyer des pages alors


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> un truc comme ça ?



Bonjour *Lumai nouvelle tapoteuse* , je m'en veux de ne pas m' être manifestée plus tôt, mais le bo... *bOSSS* est intraitable.




me laisse pas souffler une minute, et Macélène faites moi ci, et ça, allez me chercher un café....j'en oublie certainement
Et ce courrier ça vient, et alors vous en êtres où des scanns, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pffff!!! j'en peux plus.




je suis heureuse de savoir que le recrutement s' est bien déroulé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
et vous avez aimé la leçon de  *pipeau*, il est bon pédagogue Monsieur roberto, hein Melle Lumai ?




Il y a une chose que vous devez savoir: 
*Monsieur Roberto adore les grosses voitures, et ya des fois où il nous enmène faire des tours, et puis vas-y qu' il mitraille, dans toutes les positions.*,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ne vous faites pas avoir,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si vous avez des problèmes , il faut consulter Monsieur Vieux Râleur, il sait très bien faire la chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 sachez que nous les tapoteuses on est bien contente de vous avoir parmis nous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Vous verrez le bureau est agréable, et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, vous savez que Monsieur Roberto prends aussi des tapoteurs ????

Oui, bon y'en a de toutes sortes, des petits,  des grands, des vieux, des jeunes, enfon de tout pour nous contenter, mais..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon tu sais à peu près tout de Roberto Corporation.
Bien à toi


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Excusez-moi de vous réveiller, mais *j'ai scanné des pages*, là._
> Ça intéresse quelqu'un ?



Vous m'en mettrez une douzaine, comme d'habitude... *Merci bien.*


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour *Lumai nouvelle tapoteuse* , je m'en veux de ne pas m' être manifestée plus tôt, mais le bo... *bOSSS* est intraitable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors ça y est ? Elle est prise finalement lumai ?
L' essai  c'est bien passé hein ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*You're welcome !! *


----------



## lumai (10 Octobre 2003)

Ben non pas encore ...
Alors voilà : j'ai dix petit doigts qui recherchent frénétiquement quelques pages à taper. Bon je me sers pas de tous (ça tourne autour de 4 ou 5, les deux mains cumulées) mais ils seraient heureux de participer à la touche finale de ce qui sera, j'en suis sure, *le* roman noir du 21 ème siècle. (j'en fais pas trop, j'espère ?)
Alors Roberto : je suis prête pour le baptême, l'immersion, la plongée dans la frappe de ton Oeuvre !


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Rhâââ !
> Internet c'est trop SUPER !!!*
> 
> 
> ...



Roberto, Roberto, calme un peu tes ardeurs, face à cette charmante mais néanmoins nouvelle venue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Un peu de tact, que diable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Gentleman, Roberto, gentleman.


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Désolé c'est plus fort que moi.*
> _Un peu de lait dans votre thé, chère Limai ?_



Faux départ, Roberto.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On n'écorche pas le pseudo d'une demoiselle, pour commencer ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Macélène ?
> _Tu peux aller heeu faire un tour, ouais c'est ça tu prends la Camaro, la rouge, la noire celle que tu veux, et tu vas faire un tour hein on dit dans cinq-six heures, hein ?_
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu es en train de perdre les faveurs de Macélène...


----------



## lumai (10 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un peu de lait dans votre thé, chère Limai ?_



Rolala !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : l *u* mai. Va en falloir des litres de thé sans sucre sans lait pour perdre cette légère mais présente touche de vexation qui sera maintenant associée à ton nom, Rénardo.

Les deux pages sont parties. Si j'avais su les conditions de travail, j'aurais pas signé...


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les deux pages sont parties. Si j'avais su les conditions de travail, j'aurais pas signé...



et pendant ce temps, Rénardo limait, limait...


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

Pour les réclamations, s'adresser à maître "vieux râleur", c'est lui qui est chargé d'enregistrer les plaintes émisent à l'encontre du sieur Roberto.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour les réclamations, s'adresser à maître "vieux râleur", c'est lui qui est chargé d'enregistrer les plaintes émisent à l'encontre du sieur Roberto.



chère l*u*mai, sachez que je suis révolté par la désinvolture avec laquelle vous traite le maître de ces lieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vos MP recevront de ma part ma meilleure attention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_j'oubliais: êtes-vous à jour de vos cotisations_


----------



## lumai (10 Octobre 2003)

Si c'est une faute de frappe, je veux bien chasser ce désagréable sentiment de rancueur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on repart à zéro mais compte sur moi pour être vigilante...

Sinon t'as bien reçu ma tapouille ? Pas de faute d'orthographe en plus ? J'ai passé la période d'essai ? Faut dire que t'as trouvé le truc : deux pages y a de quoi commencer à s'intriguer sur les personnages, voir autour de quoi ça tourne. Après ça on reste sur sa fin : mais comment ils en sont arrivés là, que va-t-il leur arriver maitenant ? Et là, le seul moyen : taper.


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Argh !
> 
> Triple gasp retourné vrillé de l'intérieur du pied en pleine lucarne !!
> 
> ...



Les touche l'une à côté de l'autre, c'est une excuse, Roberto ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si t'embrasses la voisine de Pepita au lieu d'embrasser Pepita, tu lui sors ça comme excuse ? qu'elle était à côté, que t'as pas bien vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les touche l'une à côté de l'autre, c'est une excuse, Roberto ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça, j'ai essayé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça marche pas


----------



## Philito (10 Octobre 2003)

Ben voilà, un bon sondage en arrivant (1.10 en retard) le matin au boulot !

Je le savais en plus !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(non, non toujours rien tapoté.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Philito (10 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu savais quoi ?



Ben que t'es son mec.... c'était pas possible autrement.... tiens


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

et pourquoi pas deux 'tites pages pour mon WE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mmmmmm


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je subis d'insidieuses autant que sournoises z'attaques... *mais non je suis pas parano !*
> J'ai besoin de savoir où j'en suis et ce que vous pensez de moi.



Mouarfff !!


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

Tu aimes les poires j'espère...?


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> *Quelqu'un a vu Macélène ?*
> Je lui ai filé les clefs de la Camaro, et _elle tarde un peu à me la ramener !!_



Heuuuu...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a un peu fait les fous hier avec...


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

... Avec la camaro, hein !!


----------



## Philito (10 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ... Avec la camaro, hein !!



la jaune... tu veux dire ......?

Ben elle est aprtie faire un tour comme tu lui as dis....






Et ensuite elle l'a remise où elle l'avait trouvée.....


----------



## lumai (10 Octobre 2003)

Ouah ! Là je retire ce que j'ai pu écrire plus haut : 2 pages 2 cadeaux ça vaut le coup !

A part ça Macelene : reviens ! Je ne voudrais pas m'imiscer dans la relation quasi fusionnelle qui te lie avec Roberto. Promis, je vais nous trouver des photos sympas.


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! Là je retire ce que j'ai pu écrire plus haut : 2 pages 2 cadeaux ça vaut le coup !



Euh... quel genre de cadeaux ?


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

Au fait Roberto, désolé, je croyais pouvoir te taper et t'envoyer 1 ou 2 pages aujourd'hui, mais ça m'a l'air compromis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Peut-être dans la soirée...


----------



## lumai (10 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh... quel genre de cadeaux ?



[air mystérieuse] ahaaa [/air mystérieuse]


----------



## Nexka (10 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! Là je retire ce que j'ai pu écrire plus haut : 2 pages 2 cadeaux ça vaut le coup !
> 
> A part ça Macelene : reviens ! Je ne voudrais pas m'imiscer dans la relation quasi fusionnelle qui te lie avec Roberto. Promis, je vais nous trouver des photos sympas.



Bah oui c'est vrai ça?! C'est quoi ces histoires de cadeaux?
Te laisses pas avoir Lumai, c'est parce que t'es nouvelle, moi ça fait belle lurette que je reçois plus de kdos


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Promis, je vais nous trouver des photos sympas.



où sont-elles ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Roberto, désolé, je croyais pouvoir te taper et t'envoyer 1 ou 2 pages aujourd'hui, mais ça m'a l'air compromis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu crois qu'on a pas vu ton manège...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Une nouvelle tapoteuse et tu en profites pour poser un reuteuteu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et qui va s'occuper du bureau pendant ce temps ? Hein ? Même macelene c'est tirée au vert...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*lumai* ? T'es encore là ?
T'as quelques minutes pour Roberto ? Il a quelques courbatures, et là, j'ai pas le temps, je dois y aller. Si tu pouvais... Enfin tu vois hein ? ... C'est sympa !! Merci !!


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois qu'on a pas vu ton manège...!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y en a qui ont vraiment l'esprit mal placé !...


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est toi !
> Une petite mizopoint s'impose, tu risques d'être déçu !
> 
> Bon.
> ...



Je suis dans l'impossibilité de te rapporter  *ta CAMARO*, vraiment elles est trop bien, et tu vois bien ce que je fais avec .......



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui , on fait les fous avec Nato, grandes balades sur les routes, 
dedans l'installation stéréephonique est géniale et la discothèque bien remplie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, alors on roule.
J'ai bien fait de te présenter LUMAI 
_quel drôle de prénom, quand même_.
J' espère qu' elle te donne entière satisfaction   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et je pense que oui, vu que tu lui offres déjà des  *cadeaux*, 
je me demande ce qu' elle sait faire de plus que moi ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Le Nato, il a toujours son TI sur les genoux et ne fait que tapoter dessus !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il reçoit régulièrement tes pages et je lui refile les miennes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin c'est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tout va bien, pas de soucis.


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui , on fait les fous avec Nato, grandes balades sur les routes,
> dedans l'installation stéréephonique est géniale et la discothèque bien remplie
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi se gèner, hein ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le Nato, il a toujours son TI sur les genoux et ne fait que tapoter dessus !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'ailleurs, ça commence vraiment à être chaud là, j'espère que la prochaine fois, tu n'oublieras pas la crème... C'est limite de faire des cloques là...


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, ça commence vraiment à être chaud là, j'espère que la prochaine fois, tu n'oublieras pas la crème... C'est limite de faire des cloques là...








 de quelle crème parles-tu, celle à bronzer ou de la Biafine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, ou 

peut être les deux en cas de coups durs .....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> peut être les deux en cas de coups durs .....








 c'est un "sentimental doux" le nato


----------



## lumai (11 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien fait de te présenter LUMAI
> J' espère qu' elle te donne entière satisfaction
> 
> 
> ...



Pas grand chose en plus : juste 10 doigts, l'attrait de la nouveauté et la fidélisation de ses nouvelles tapoteuses.

Qui sait d'ici quelques dizaines de pages, j'aurai droit à la camaro...


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2003)

Vous avez reçu 2 pages mon canard.


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Faut être quand même *perturbé* _pour faire de l'ordinateur portable à tes côtés dans une Camaro.
> 
> Il est bloqué à mort, ce pauvre garçon... !_



Et tu crois que je faisais quoi avec le Ti sur les genoux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le GPRS de la Camaro en rade (macelene a voulu brancher l'iPod dessus et il a fait _schrrrrinzzzzz_ puis plus rien, tout éteint) et pas une seule carte routière pour nous y retrouver, la nuit qui tombait, la pluie qui s'y est mise aussi... Fallait bien trouver un motel quelque part !! Parce que les sièges de la Camaro, bonjour !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Je crois qu'il y a aussi une petite rayure, sur la portière gauche, mais juste une toute petite, on la voit à peine..._


----------



## lumai (11 Octobre 2003)

Et voilà !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(ça décevra surement certains, mais j'espère que ça réjouira certaines)


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

En tout cas, il a de la veine


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je n'ai qu' un mot à te dire Lumai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*MERCI*


----------



## lumai (11 Octobre 2003)

Et une dernière pour ce soir !


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Octobre 2003)

Lumai, envoyée très spéciale de Roberto dans les vestiaires de la Coupe du monde de Rugby


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et une dernière pour ce soir !



Arfff une scéne de vestiaire, ça me rappelle quelques pages du 1er livre de Roberto.


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff une scéne de vestiaire, ça me rappelle quelques pages du 1er livre de Roberto.



Les vestiaires mixtes peuvent satisfaire tout le monde.


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

Trop maigre !! Y-a rien à manger là-dessus !!


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Trop maigre !! Y-a rien à manger là-dessus !!



J'ai rien trouvé d'autre en vestiaire.

Mais d'accord pour le sac d'os.







A table .....


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

... Vomir...


----------



## anntraxh (11 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien trouvé d'autre en vestiaire.
> 
> Mais d'accord pour le sac d'os.
> 
> ...



que d'humour , que de finesse, que de subtilité !!! 
( là, je suis désolée , PetIrix, tu es nul ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

La beauté, je ne parle pas de standard, je parle de celle qui réellement flatte notre il, fait partie de nos émotions, celle qui caresse notre ego fait partie de notre vie
.
La laideur, je ne parle toujours pas de standard, je parle de celle qui nous dérange, celle qui nous fait peur, celle qui risque de nous exclure pour cause de standard fait aussi partie de notre vie.

Cette femme est "laide", elle est grosse et adipeuse, elle représente ce que je ne voudrais jamais être, mais de quoi sera fait demain ? Je ne sais pas, alors, je ne dis rien.

Cette femme, toujours est-il sabandonne au soleil, rêve (peut-être) dêtre un canon (peut-être pas).

Cette femme qui sabandonne pour moi est belle, parce quelle est bien où elle est.

Pourquoi, parler de manque de subtilité, de finesse, de nullité, nest-ce pas quelque part la peur de cette laideur qui entraîne ce type de comportement ?

anntraxh, parfois la vie est moche, je ne pense pas, que ce soit un manque de subtilité, que de parfois le rappeler.


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

Tu forces un peu trop sur le chocolat toi en ce moment...


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu forces un peu trop sur le chocolat toi en ce moment...


Bah moi j'ai beau forcer sur le chocolat, je reste un "sac d'os" comme vous dites, alors barbarela a raison les gars, siouplait faites attention à vos paroles.


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

G2 P91 P92..._on the road_


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

G2 - P98 et P99... on the road, aussi !!


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> G2 P91 P92..._on the road_





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> G2 - P98 et P99... on the road, aussi !!




*rien d'autre à ajouter*




ce sujet doit rester sans dérive !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *rien d'autre à ajouter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on va finir par se croire dans un ministère


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2003)

Il n'y a pas de dérives dans un ministère ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Monastère, peut-être, mais ministère...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de dérives dans un ministère ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 moine défroqué, le 'tof


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

Vous non plus vous n'avez plus de pages à tapoter


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Octobre 2003)

Roberto tu as du recevoir par hibou les pages G2-63/64 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh par contre j'ai pas encore réussi à voir le rapport avec harry Potter ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quoi ? c'est pas le tome 5 qui sort en decembre que Roberto a traduit ? Ah ! ok ...


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> que d'humour , que de finesse, que de subtilité !!!
> ( là, je suis désolée , PetIrix, tu es nul ...
> 
> 
> ...



Petit dérapage, @nne.
Je me confonds en excuses.


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> La beauté, je ne parle pas de standard, je parle de celle qui réellement flatte notre &amp;#339;il, fait partie de nos émotions, celle qui caresse notre ego fait partie de notre vie
> .
> La laideur, je ne parle toujours pas de standard, je parle de celle qui nous dérange, celle qui nous fait peur, celle qui risque de nous exclure pour cause de standard fait aussi partie de notre vie.
> 
> ...



Non, barbarella, anne à raison.

L'idée (certe 0 degré) que je voulais imager était l'opposition entre ce top model squelettique (que je trouve moche) et l'obésité que l'on considère comme telle.

Bon je l'ai mal exposé et ça faisait un peu grossier.

Quand je dis trouver les top models moches, je me fais traiter d'hypocrite.
Parce que quelques personnes ont décrété cette physionomie "référence", devrait on les trouver belles ?
Certe l'obésité ne m'attire pas non plus.
Mais ces femmes ne sont pas belles !!!
Toute en hauteur, une démarche débile, (le pied droit à gauche et inversement)  et j'en passe.

J'aurais bien des choses à dire sur ce thème, mais ce n'est pas l'endroit.
Donc j'abrège.


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2003)

Que de méa culpa et d'actes de contrition en ce moment sur le bar !


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mais ces femmes ne sont pas belles !!!
> Toute en hauteur, une démarche débile, (le pied droit à gauche et inversement)  et j'en passe.










C'est quand même le genre de jambes que je prendrais bien à mon cou.


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même le genre de jambes que je prendrais bien à mon cou.



Moi aussi !


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

TOUS LES MEMES !!!


----------



## krystof (12 Octobre 2003)

2 pages pour aujourd'hui. 2 !


----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2003)

Mauvais week-end Roberto


----------



## Amok (13 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dimanche, 17h20._
> Je suis un peu surpris de ce que je trouve sur mon thread le week-end, quand je ne suis pas là...
> Surtout de la part de quelqu'un qui ne participe à rien de ce qui fait ce sujet.
> Il y a d'autres endroits à parasiter pour déverser les preuves de ses problèmes.
> Merci...



_Dimanche 17:40_

Un nom? Qui est ce "quelqu'un qui ne participe à rien de ce qui fait ce sujet" et qui parasite un sujet propriété privée?


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

Amok !!


----------



## Amok (13 Octobre 2003)

Et sa grandeur peut-elle m'indiquer où le sus-dit "parasite pour déverser les preuves de ses problèmes"?


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et sa grandeur peut-elle m'indiquer où le sus-dit "parasite pour déverser les preuves de ses problèmes"?



Wouaw ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un peu d'humour, voyons ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il s'agissait bien évidemment de Petrix...


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2003)

...Et Petrix n'est pas un méchant !...


----------



## Amok (13 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> ...Et Petrix n'est pas un méchant !...



Et on s'en fout.


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et on s'en fout.








Enfin bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_Vive la République !_


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2003)

..Et bonne fin de week end quand même !


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Dimanche 17:40_



Ce n'est pas fair-play d'éditer ton post après ma réponse...


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

Mais bon, je n'ai pas de majuscule ridicule à mon pseudo ni de caractères verts, il est vrai.


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et on s'en fout.



Tout à fait !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Dimanche 17:40_



Je dois avancer, j'ai 19h40 à ma montre...


----------



## Amok (13 Octobre 2003)

Oui. Genre heure de Moscou. Trop tard pour Paris, trop tôt pour Bangkok.


----------



## Amok (13 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dimanche, 17h20._
> Je suis un peu surpris de ce que je trouve sur *mon*  thread le week-end, quand je ne suis pas là...



Il y a quand même des trucs qui me feront toujours marrer...


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

Tout n'est pas perdu alors.


----------



## PetIrix (13 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Prends-je les candidatures d'Amok et Petirix ??*



Pas tout de suite.

D'abord je boude un peu.


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

héhé...

Bon, Roberto...!!
Ces pages, elles sont où ?
Parce que je n'ai toujours rien reçu !!
C'est un monde ça !! Devoir réclamer du tapotage !!


----------



## PetIrix (13 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> ...Et PetIrix n'est pas un méchant !...



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Snif!
Merci.

_Euh, le chèque c'est à l'ordre, de ... ?_


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> héhé...
> 
> Bon, Roberto...!!
> Ces pages, elles sont où ?
> ...



*Ben alors ?!*


----------



## lumai (13 Octobre 2003)

J'suis preneuse !!!


----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors faut que je scanne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi ? Tu t'en sers pour autre chose de ton scanner.


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Je t'envoie ça par mp, si tu veux !


----------



## Nexka (13 Octobre 2003)

Ouaip!!! C'est moi ki gagne!!! Je suis devant!!!!


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes prêts ?
> ...
> 
> Tout quatre ont reçus leurs pages du JOUR.



ben rien chez moi pour le moment...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2003)

Je profite de la page *69* pour passer commande auprès du bibliothécaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Retour de livraison en fin de semaine (n'hésitez pas à en mettre une palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

Bon, c'est reparti ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



G3P23 sur la toile !


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ben rien chez moi pour le moment...



C'est bon, c'est enfin arrivé !!


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un truc marrant_ : j'ai envoyé les 5 premiers chapitres de Gorilla à chacun, et _seules Kak et Lumai m'en ont parlé_, et elles sont  seules à m'avoir demandé *LA SUITE !*
> Les autres, ben... soit vous l'avez pas lu, soit vous avez décidés d'être *sympas avec moi* et de pas m'en parler...



Tu parles de qui là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'ai rien reçu à ce jour.


----------



## lumai (14 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un truc marrant_ : j'ai envoyé les 5 premiers chapitres de Gorilla à chacun, et _seules Kak et Lumai m'en ont parlé_, et elles sont  seules à m'avoir demandé *LA SUITE !*



Et je redemande même la suite de la suite !!!


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un truc marrant_ : j'ai envoyé les 5 premiers chapitres de Gorilla à chacun, et _seules Kak et Lumai m'en ont parlé_, et elles sont  seules à m'avoir demandé *LA SUITE !*
> Les autres, ben... soit vous l'avez pas lu, soit vous avez décidés d'être *sympas avec moi* et de pas m'en parler...



Des fayottes !!


----------



## Nexka (14 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouf j'ai eu peur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui!!! ... J'avoue g pas lut.... La honte


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2003)

Salut vous tous  *c' est la Fayotte de service*





, 

je me vois dans l'obligation de demander un congé exceptionnel via Monsieur Vieux Râleur à notre  *BOSS* .









  durée du congé :  *indéterminé* 









 si monsieur Roberto ne vois pas d' inconvénients, ce serai plutôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Bon , mais les quelques pages que j' ai reçues seront tapotées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toujours du bout des  doigts, avec le plus de diligence possible.

_À propos: ils sont très bons ces cinq premiers chapitres_

et il paraît que c'est pas encore fini


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Salut vous tous  *c' est la Fayotte de service*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ferai diligence pour transmettre votre demande... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... en y joignant une pour moi-même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci de votre accord Monsieur le Directeur Président


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

PDF bien reçus.


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

Problème technique : login dans sa session impossible...
Echec de la réinitialisation de son mot de passe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




On cherche une solution avant d'employer les grands moyens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais bon, t'inquiète, je ne la laisse pas tomber ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ca va bien finir par marcher...


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je retourne sur Mac OS X..


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *NON MAIS QUEL FA-YOT !!*



Alors là, c'est pas mon genre !


----------



## lumai (14 Octobre 2003)

G2P107 et P110 en route  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reviens vite Macelene, y a un qui va être tout perdu sans sa secrétaire principale !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2003)

Et les autres ils sentent le Saint-Nectaire ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'adore AUSSi le Saint-Nectaire, le Bleu d'Auvergne, etc.*



Ca je crois que çà peut s'arranger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et je vais devoir faire passer moi-même les entretiens d'embauche aux petites nouvelles..._



Ca aussi : je cherche justement du taf dans les RH alors ... je veux bien faire un stage recrutement pour commencer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Envoyez es volontaires


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je vois pas ça comme une torture, moi* : ici le recrutement c'est assez sympa, pas d'interrogatoire, décontracté,




déformation professionnelle surement








Bon trêve de chocs électriques effectivement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai reçu les pages et m'y attèle dès que possible


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2003)

page bien reçue mon ami. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Votre tableau est en ligne, vous devez avoir reçu l'adresse par mail..._


----------



## krystof (15 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> page bien reçue mon ami.



Idem.


----------



## lumai (15 Octobre 2003)

J'hésite à changer d'avatar ...


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu as reçu, de même que *Nexka, Lumai, Krystof, MacMarco et Nato Kino*, des pages _pleines de suspens insoutenable, d'érotisme trouble et de violence psychologique indirecte quasi-suffocante._
> *Tiendrez-vous ??*



et voilà, dès que j'ai tourné le dos, Roberto refile les passages les plus  *croustillants * au reste des tapoteurs.






Non mais des fois, je sers à rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir en mettre une sacrée couche pour te rattraper  *ROBERTO !!!!!* .

Fais gaffe, yen a d'autres qui écrivent dans ce bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Je peux vite demander une mutation dans un autre service.





J'en connais des aussi qui auraient besoin  *d' une petite main de fée pour dessiner !!!!*

















Attends que je revienne de congés forcés et tu verras ....


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2003)

G2 P105 &amp; P106... On the road !!


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et voilà, dès que j'ai tourné le dos, Roberto refile les passages les plus  *croustillants * au reste des tapoteurs.



Je me suis fait une fois de plus avoir... J'ai encore eu droit au petit déjeuner !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Roberto, ça ne peut plus durer, tu commenses à pousser le bouchon un peu trop loin !!


----------



## krystof (15 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> tu commenses



Tu nous la joue à la mackie maintenant


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous la joue*S* à la mackie maintenant


Toi aussi tu es fatigué ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Ce n'est plus éditable en ce qui me concerne mais tu dois encore pouvoir le faire, toi._


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Faut p'têt' que tu expliques* : je t'ai transmis des pages commençant par le petit déjeuner après la folle nuit avec la veuve éplorée de l'architecte naval _(pages que j'ai filé à *devinez qui* ???)_



Il n'y en  a que pour *elles* en ce moment !!


----------



## lumai (15 Octobre 2003)

Je te rassures : on a pas toutes des pages croustillantes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai dû avoir la nuit d'après et je crois que Roberto et la veuve éplorée y on passé un moins bon moment !


----------



## krystof (15 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Ce n'est plus éditable en ce qui me concerne mais tu dois encore pouvoir le faire, toi._



Aucune importance, je ne cache rien.


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassures : on a pas toutes des pages croustillantes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a tromperie sur la marchandise !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faut qu'on se serre un peu les coudes, sinon il va croire qu'il pourra nous duper impunément jusqu'à la St glinglin !!


----------



## lumai (15 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour calmer la révolte perso de Nato-Kino, je sors _l'Arme Fatale LVIX._



Perso, je soutiens grandement Nato Kino et je me joint à lui : où sont ces fameuses pages croustillantes ????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Par contre, c'est pas monica (si belle soit elle) qui calmera quoi que ce soit chez tes secrétaires-dames. Fais attention, la secrétaire-chef a déjà pris des congés...


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dupe personne aujourd'hui : _je n'ai pu scanner aucune page..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a pas idée de se baigner en robe, si légère soit-elle... En plus maintenant, elle est toute pleine de sable, ça va graaaaaaaatter !!


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben *RINCE !!*



Si c'est toi qui le dit alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Regardez pas les autres !!_


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dupe personne aujourd'hui : _je n'ai pu scanner aucune page..._



Des nouvelles de la secrétaire en chef ?
Elle est en Suisse avec le manuscrit ?


----------



## Nexka (16 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je soutiens grandement Nato Kino et je me joint à lui : où sont ces fameuses pages croustillantes ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaip c'est bin vrai, et la secrétaire rugbygirl va pas tarder a en faire autant... Des photos de gars!!! Des photos de gars!!!! Des photos de gars!!!


----------



## lumai (16 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Des nouvelles de la secrétaire en chef ?
> Elle est en Suisse avec le manuscrit ?



J'ai cru comprendre qu'elle était en chomage technique : faudrait p'têt que la direction lui fournisse un mac en état de marche ???


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> faudrait p'têt que la direction lui fournisse un mac en état de marche ???



Oui, parce que le SAV, ça n'a pas l'air d'être ça...


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru comprendre qu'elle était en chomage technique : faudrait p'têt que la direction lui fournisse un mac en état de marche ???



Oui Lumai, chomage technique, et ça va durer combien de temps ce truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faut croire que quelqu' un m'a balancé un bug dans ma machine





La secrétaire chef est  KO, et son Nordinator avec


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui Lumai, chomage technique, et ça va durer combien de temps ce truc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y avait pas un truc, dans la convention collective, pour lui forcer un peu la main, au Roberto, pour qu'il nous fournisse du matériel en état de marche ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_*Vieux râleur !!* Jamais là quand on en a besoin, celui-là... Quelqu'un a un tire-bouchon ? Ça devrait le faire venir..._

*Macelene a besoin de tes lumières !! *


----------



## lumai (16 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vous laisse j'ai du boulot, _un truc à finir..._



Des pages à scanner ???


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

Ben voilà !!
Nous on trime et le patron, il s'offre des vacances avec sa secrétaire en chef !!


----------



## krystof (16 Octobre 2003)

G2P114 sur la route.


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> G2P114 sur la route.



G2 - P115... _On the road._









C'est normal, elles se suivent !!


----------



## krystof (16 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci, vieux !



Pas de quoi, jeune !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Octobre 2003)

Sans vouloir me vanter, hier 3 pages sont parties !
Et en même pas 4 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je m'étonne moi-même


----------



## macelene (17 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà !!
> Nous on trime et le patron, il s'offre des vacances avec sa secrétaire en chef !!









*Quel voyage mes amis, pas trop long, juste ce qu'il faut.* 





 Bien choisie la destination , le top quoi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà une vue d'ensemble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Y' en a qui veulent me rejoindre ? C'est pas compliqué on peut apporter son TI, ou PB, ya tout ce qui faut pour recevoir les pages de Monsieur Roberto et les lui réexpédier !!!! *

allez je vous dis à bientôt Macelene


----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2003)

[soupirs] Halalalala... [/soupirs] 
J'ai une envie soudaine de partir en vacances tout d'un coup ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En attendant, je suis partante pour quelques pages !!!

Mais, dis-moi roberto, quel peut bien être ce test de recrutement _"roberto est un ourson"_ ????


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Quel voyage mes amis, pas trop long, juste ce qu'il faut.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouiiin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai qu'un Powermac !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Snif !


----------



## macelene (17 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je préfère le test d'embauche intitulé "Roberto est un ourson"*
> Tu connais ??
> 
> 
> ...






*EPREUVE DITE DU NOUNOURS*















_  tout mettre en oeuvre pour lui faire       perdre la tête: nuisettes , tenues provocantes, câlins       insistants... _ 







_Alors, forcément, viendra le moment où notre nounours se prendra soudain pour un gros grizzli sauvage._ 

Avec l' approbation de Monsieur Vieux Râleur !!!!


----------



## macelene (17 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> [soupirs] Halalalala... [/soupirs]
> J'ai une envie soudaine de partir en vacances tout d'un coup ...
> 
> 
> ...




Lumai, je viens de recevoir le nouveau test d embauche.
Va voir un peu plus loin, c'est tout expliqué


----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *EPREUVE DITE DU NOUNOURS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pendant les épreuves d'embauche, je me suis demandé ce ça venait faire là. C'était donc pour ça le nounours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement que je suis allergique aux poils de bêtes... J'y ai échappé !!!


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'était l'autre *"Test-Ourson"*:
> 
> _"Mademoiselle ? Voilà je vous explique la procédure : _
> *&gt;* Détendez-vous.
> ...



Ben je préfère le test de macelene moi... Et je crois pas m'avancer en disant que macmarco sera aussi de mon avis !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Y-a pas photo !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

Si tu as besoin de petites mains (ou de grandes, en ce qui me concerne) pour faire passer les tests, je veux bien t'aider et te soulager un peu de tout ce travail, Roberto.


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *EPREUVE DITE DU NOUNOURS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors c'était ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hé bé !! Et tomtom qui n'était au courant de rien... !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas grave, Roberto loue des portables aussi !!


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben je préfère le test de macelene moi... Et je crois pas m'avancer en disant que macmarco sera aussi de mon avis !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais... sauf que... tout dépend _*qui*_ fait l'ours !


----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2003)

Ben, dites donc elles vont en avoir des épreuves les nouvelles !!! 











Euh au fait elle est fini ma période d'essai ? C'est bon ? J'fais partie des embauchées ?
Pasque, je me posais une question : qui est chargé(e) de l'embauche des nouveaux ??? C'est vrai quoi, il faudrait s'assurer que les candidats tapoteurs puissent tenir le choc : on vous fait miroiter des pages et des pages toutes plus croustillantes les unes que les autres et Pof ! Une viste de cabane avec le gendre, et Pof ! Une discussion autour d'un thé (sans miel en plus !). Je suis pas sure que tout le monde puisse encaisser ça, c'est pas évident...
Non ?


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ben moi.*
> _Pourquoi ?_



Ben... faudrait penser aux copains... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas toujours les mêmes, quand même !


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

Je me demande si je vais pas repasser les tests moi, juste pour me rassurer...


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ben moi.*
> _Pourquoi ?_



Tu *piques* !!


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu *piques* !!




















D'autant que... ça pourrait aussi être _*une ourse*_ qui ferait passer les tests pour les garçons !...


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que... ça pourrait aussi être _*une ourse*_ qui ferait passer les tests pour les garçons !...



Je crois que *lumai* vient de se proposer...


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que *lumai* vient de se proposer...



Hé, hé, hé, hé, hé !


----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2003)

G2P121, G1P122 tapées postées !


----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que *lumai* vient de se proposer...



Oh Ben on est pas bien nombreuses.

On devrait pouvoir se répartir les candidats.


----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2003)

Ouaaaaah !!!!!

* félicitations !!!!!!* 






Il faudra attendre tout ça pour savoir si Pépita va sortir de son bain ou tu nous en fersa encore profiter un peu ???


----------



## macelene (17 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il fait froid mais beau.
> _Vous allez bien ?_
> Je me sens d'humeur _primesautière_, pour cause de... enfin... Macélène est au courant, c'est... bon je laisse tomber.


L'est drôle lui alors, primesautière ? son humeur !!!
C'est le comportement révélateur d'une personne impulsive et c'est tout lui ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah si : *bonne semaine que celle qui se termine.*
> J'ai signé chez Albin Michel BD, avant l'été de l'année prochaine que d'ores et déjà je vous souhaite excellente, et la santé, hein !... il y aura un album de Roberto et Pépita© !
> Les gars les filles chuis dans la même Maison que Vuillemin, Manara, Libératore, Wolinsky... !
> Gasp à répétition.
> ...



Enfin, c'est pas trop tôt,  *Il a signé* ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*On va pouvoir demander enfin une augmentation !!!* 















Faut te soutenir aussi dans ces cas là ?

*À quand une séance de dédicaces ?*




*Un petit raout pour fêter ton arrivée dans le monde des GRANDS !!!!!*








_Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon !!!_


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il fait froid mais beau.
> _Vous allez bien ?_
> Je me sens d'humeur _primesautière_, pour cause de... enfin... Macélène est au courant, c'est... bon je laisse tomber.
> 
> ...





























Ben... Heuuuuuuuuuuu..................??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'sais plus quoi dire !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RhooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!
Mais c'est génial *ça* !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Alors, on connait nous aussi une star !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Roberto, vous connaissez ?
Mais si, le drôle d'olibrius qui postait sur macGé...
Celui pour qui on tapotait... Et qui pendant ce temps nous postait des photos... Des photos pour nous motiver...!!
Et ben, c'est une star maintenant !!
Si si si !!
Il passe chez Ardisson le mois prochain !!
Comment ça, j'ai bu ?!
Je t'assure !! C'est vrai !!_ 














*Bravoooooo* Roberto !! 
Avec le monde qui passe ici, tu es sûr de vendre quelques centaines d'ouvrages dès la sortie !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_fin stratège notre Rob !!_


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah si : *J'ai signé chez Albin Michel BD.*



En même temps, ce n'est que justice, je n'en avais jamais douté.


----------



## macelene (17 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quand je ferai des dédicaces à *La Flaque©* _(je leur en mets une couche dans l'épisode 8, 'sait pas si ça va l' faire !)_ ou à l'Espace Culturel du *Leclerc près de chez vous*, j'espère bien vous voir en chair et en os, _surtout toi, toi, toi aussi, et toi bien sûr, et puis la p'tite là à droite, en robe bleue trop courte, oui oui toi !!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Hé bé, Roberto, tu vas avoir du boulot pour la dédicaces, si tu dois te faire tous les espaces culturels des centre Leclerc de France !!!!*


----------



## barbarella (17 Octobre 2003)

Des nouvelles comme ça, ça fait vraiment plaisir, j'en voudrais tous les jours. Bravo Roberto, bises à Pepita


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Hé bé, Roberto, tu vas avoir du boulot pour la dédicaces, si tu dois te faire tous les espaces culturels des centre Leclerc de France !!!!*



Pour le coup, toi aussi tu vas avoir du boulot supplémentaire...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En tant que secrétaire principale en chef, va falloir que tu l'accompagnes partout !! T'auras peut-être même droit de conduire la Camaro...


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Si c'est *avec la Corvette...* _Enfin, de manière générale, *ÉVITE DE TE FAIRE REMARQUER !!*_

















C'est qui cette blonde ? Une secrétaire toute neuve ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On l'a connait pas celle là !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut des paaaaages ???



*présent !!*


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2003)

Félicitations Roberto...heu...je peux avoir un autographe ? C'est pour ma grand-mère. Elle vous regarde tous les jours à la télé.


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2003)

Vraiment génial Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bravissimo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Dis, tu passes quand à la Flaque de Rennes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que je t'en serre cinq ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Ouaaahh ! Top !


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

Bien. Je découvre, ou plutôt je viens seulement de prendre le temps, et quel temps !! Pour lire en diagonale ce sujet.
Tout d'abord, je tiens aussi à te féliciter, Roberto, pour cette signature. 
Enfin une reconnaissance digne de ton talent ! 
Je vais surveiller les bacs de BD de ma fnac au printemps prochain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant, pour ce qui concerne le sujet même de ton « tagada » ou « tsoin-tsoin », je ne sais pas quel nom tu lui donnes exactement... Je suis disposé moi aussi à te retranscrire quelques pages, si tu es d'accord, bien entendu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, pour ce qui concerne le sujet même de ton « tagada » ou « tsoin-tsoin », je ne sais pas quel nom tu lui donnes exactement... Je suis disposé moi aussi à te retranscrire quelques pages, si tu es d'accord, bien entendu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mon avis, devrait pas y avoir de problème... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'autant que je pense que maintenant tu es au courant des modalités de recrutement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J'attendrai la confirmation du boss pour te souhaiter la bienvenue...


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, devrait pas y avoir de problème...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*Hé, les filles !!*
Un client pour vous !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La feuille de tests est prête ?


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2003)




----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Hé, les filles !!*
> Un client pour vous !!
> 
> 
> ...






*LUMAI, enfin du sang neuf, de quoi se réjouir les sens * 









Bon, va falloir se lancer dans le passge des épreuves, celui-là,  *Ce petit nouveau à la tête angélique, qui plus est, une bonne plume.....* on va faire de sacrés efforts pour se le garder.




*Qu' en penses-tu Lumai ?*
À  nous de jouer un peu


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Qu' en penses-tu Lumai ?*
> À  nous de jouer un peu



Ben ouais, parce que  bon, sur ce coup-là, faut pas compter sur nous, hein les filles ?...


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2003)

gnarff gnarff gnarff


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

J'ai l'impression d'être rentré dans la fausse aux lionnes...


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

Ça consiste en quoi ces tests ?


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2003)

Pour les tests ce sera la surprise !
Faudra juste être gentil avec la secrétaire en chef, MacElene. C'est elle qui fait la cooptation finale auprès de notre pourvoyeur de pages.


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression d'être rentré*e* dans la fausse aux lionnes...



Euh... édite ton post, on va avoir des doutes, sinon...


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh... édite ton post, on va avoir des doutes, sinon...



Oups !! 

Merci macmarco !! Juste à temps !! J'ai failli passer pour une adoratrice de lesbos...


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Ça consiste en quoi ces tests ?



Mon pauvre, si tu savais ce qu'on a subit, nous...!!


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

Perso, j'ai eu droit à une leçon de conduite avec la secrétaire en chef : mlle *macelene* !!
Tout ça dans la belle Camaro rutilante du patron qui s'est inquiété de ne pas nous voir revenir au petit matin... Une bête histoire de fauteuil coincé...


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

On s'en sort en général bien, sans bleu, tout juste un peu de rose aux joues  !!


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour les tests ce sera la surprise !
> Faudra juste être gentil avec la secrétaire en chef, MacElene. C'est elle qui fait la cooptation finale auprès de notre pourvoyeur de pages.



Lumai, profitons de l'absence du chef, passe dans mon bureau, nous mettrons la touche final aux tests.





Et puis par la même occasion, nous allons refaire passer certaines épreuves aux anciens tapoteurs.
Je veux citer : Vieux Râleur, LucG, NatoKino, Krystof, Finn, et j'en oublie .
Ceux qui sont toujours sur la liste peuvent se présenter de rechef dans mon Bureau


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, parce que  bon, sur ce coup-là, faut pas compter sur nous, hein les filles ?...


Au fait toi... Va falloir qu'on se voit, pour mettre en oeuvre une série de tests à faire passer aux nouvelles secrétaires, hein ?
Il n'y a pas de raison !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Lumai, profitons de l'absence du chef, passe dans mon bureau, nous mettrons la touche final aux tests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était pas concluant dans la camaro ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Lumai, profitons de l'absence du chef, passe dans mon bureau, nous mettrons la touche final aux tests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben tu vois Steve Mcqueen, je crois bien qu'on va passer les tests ensembles...!!


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Ben, heu, .... dans la Camaro du Patron, c'était qu'un bout d' essai.


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ben tu vois Steve Mcqueen, je crois bien qu'on va passer les tests ensembles...!!


Je ne me souviens plus si la camaro à une banquette arrière suffisante pour tout ce monde là...


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben, heu, .... dans la Camaro du Patron, c'était qu'un bout d' essai.



Ah !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Et le motel, après, c'était quoi alors ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai encore un peu de tapotage à faire moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On voit ça un peu plus tard, macelene ? Faut que je reprenne un peu de force pour le prochain test, j'ai pas encore entièrement récupéré du dernier...


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me souviens plus si la camaro à une banquette arrière suffisante pour tout ce monde là...









 de toutes façons le Patron il a pas que la Camaro, 
ya aussi la Chevrolet Corvet et bien d'autre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors avec Lumai, on pourra gérer sans problèmes .....


----------



## krystof (19 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je reprenne un peu de force pour le prochain test, j'ai pas encore entièrement récupéré du dernier...



Surtout qu'il est hard le prochain test....ZIP...


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ben tu vois Steve Mcqueen, je crois bien qu'on va passer les tests ensembles...!!



Il va me falloir un entrainement de commando pour avoir une chance de m'en sortir entier... Je ne savais pas que la sélection était aussi ardue.


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai encore un peu de tapotage à faire moi...



Et voilà, tapotage finito !! 
G2 P127, P128, P129 et P130...  _On the road !!_





J'en vois pas beaucoup qui travaillent dans le fond...


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

Roberto, je ne sais pas si la *Camaro* va faire le poid...


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Il va me falloir un entrainement de commando pour avoir une chance de m'en sortir entier... Je ne savais pas que la sélection était aussi ardue.



*Mouaaaaahaahaaaaarfffffffff !! * _Touuussss... Touuuussss..._

























Dites, les filles... *C'est quoi encore que ce nouveau test ?!*








*Hein ?!*


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Il va me falloir un entrainement de commando pour avoir une chance de m'en sortir entier... Je ne savais pas que la sélection était aussi ardue.






*je me demande si tu n' as pas pris un coup de vieux ?* , car quand on voit tes photos et ce que tu as fait, as-tu vraiment besoin d' un entrainement de commando 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Je n' en crois pas un mot !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Là t'as pas vraiment l' air d' une mauviète


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Là t'as pas vraiment l' air d' une mauviète



Oui, ben faut pas croire tout ce qu'on raconte, ça ne marche pas à tous les coups, et les coups et les douleurs...


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, je ne sais pas si la *Camaro* va faire le poid...



C'est vrai, ça risque d'être un peu juste.


----------



## krystof (19 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ben faut pas croire tout ce qu'on raconte, ça ne marche pas à tous les coups, et les coups et les douleurs...


Encore un jeune qui roulait avec plus de 0,5 dans le sang. Bravo !


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2003)

G2P136 en route


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, ça risque d'être un peu juste.



Je crois que Roberto avait la même que toi, avant... Mais *macelene* venait tout juste d'avoir son papier rose et... Enfin bon... Maintenant, ben elle roule plus trop quoi (La voiture, hein !! Pas macelene !!)!!


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Là t'as pas vraiment l' air d' une mauviète



Pour _Hedy Lamar_, je serai prêt à faire n'importe quoi !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Encore un jeune qui roulait avec plus de 0,5 dans le sang. Bravo !



C'est pas très malin comme réflexion...


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que Roberto avait la même que toi, avant... Mais *macelene* venait tout juste d'avoir son papier rose et... Enfin bon... Maintenant, ben elle roule plus trop quoi (La voiture, hein !! Pas macelene !!)!!


Et quelle voiture !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












J'ai encore la mienne. Si quelqu'un veut faire une balade... Mais c'est moi qui tiens le volant !!


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très malin comme réflexion...



Faut pas lui en vouloir... Quand il boit, il ne sais plus ce qu'il tape !!


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, ça risque d'être un peu juste.








 c'est votre voiture ?  *Ya juste deux places ?* 
Ben , tu pourras me la faire conduire , juste un peu, .......
Et une décapotable, t'en as pas une aussi ??

Et toi, t'as pas un peu de tapotage à faire , par hasard ?


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (pas le Steve du Loftac' 3 1/2, attention, j'aurai pas admis un bellâtre post-pubère abdominet,



Ne dis pas de mal de cette émission.
Quand tu seras célèbre (ce qui ne va pas tarder), il faudra que tu y passes pour faire ta promo, comme tout le monde.


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas lui en vouloir... Quand il boit, il ne sais plus ce qu'il tape !!



Quand je bois, je ne tape pas môôssieur. Je bois.


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est votre voiture ?  *Ya juste deux places ?*
> Ben , tu pourras me la faire conduire , juste un peu, .......
> Et une décapotable, t'en as pas une aussi ??
> 
> Et toi, t'as pas un peu de tapotage à faire , par hasard ?



Pour le tapotage, comme tu dis, j'attendais de passer les tests avant... 
J'avais cru comprendre que c'était toi qui t'en chargeais, ou lumai... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sinon, oui, il n'y a que deux places dans la Porsche, à cause des accélérations foudroyantes les places arrières étaient, comment dire... un peu incommodées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais deux, c'est amplement suffisant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le volant, on va y aller mollo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est capricieux ces engins là !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord c'est *avec grand plaisir que je reçois la candidature de Steve* (pas le Steve du Loftac' 3 1/2, attention, j'aurai pas admis un bellâtre post-pubère abdominet, non : un homme un vrai, qui pilote des voitures de course *(*et tue régulièrement des nazis*)*.



C'est chouette !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On procède comment ?


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primo :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Lettre de motivation* 
Deuxio :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lumai et Macelene :  *Analyse de la dite lettre*
tertio :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Si vou faites l' affaire : Visite Médicale d' embauche!!!!*
une petite épreuve d'effort s' impose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si Négative, et hop bon pour la suite des épreuves


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'y faut s' mettre *torse nu*, _c'est ça ?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Ben , j' ai pas la berlue, t'es comment là, habillé pour partir au Pôle Nord ?*












*Bon, bon, la tête, puis le buste et demain ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oh là, oh là calmos !!
> 
> D'abord, Steve, *tu me files ton adresse imel*, en message privé ou sur ma boitamel.
> Je te promets de la garder *pour moi tout seul*, je l'apprend par cur, _après j'avale le Post'it©_, avec peut-être un café pour faire passer.
> *Aucune des filles ici présentes n'y aura accès. *



Okidoki monsieur Roberto, je vous envoie mon adresse tout de suite par message privé. Bien que pour l'anonymat, je crois qu'il soit trop tard, il y a déjà eu des fuites !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Votre secrétaire, *macelene*, sait se montrer très persuasive, quand il s'agit de prendre le volant d'un bolide !!_


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2003)

Halalala !!!
Steeve, Steeve, Steeve...

Ces tours en Porsche. Des tours, des tours, des tours...
J'en ai encore la tête qui tourne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J't'ai laissé dormir après. T'étais tout fatigué.





Pour ma part, le test est probant. Avec des tours, et des tours, et des tours comme ça, je ne peux qu'appuyer ta candidature !


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> _Votre secrétaire, *macelene*, sait se montrer très persuasive, quand il s'agit de prendre le volant d'un bolide !!_








 y'a pas que moi d' ailleurs !!!!!


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Halalala !!!
> Steeve, Steeve, Steeve...
> 
> Ces tours en Porsche. Des tours, des tours, des tours...
> ...






*Dis tu nous racontes un tout petit peu ........Lumai*


----------



## Nexka (21 Octobre 2003)

EHHHH Moi aussi je veux faire passer les tests d'embauche.... J'ai pas bcp de temps mais laissez moi en qqll un please...


----------



## krystof (21 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> mais laissez moi en qqll un please...



Plusieurs solutions :

Laissez moi s'en
Laissez moi z'en
Laissez m'en

A toi de choisir.


----------



## Nexka (21 Octobre 2003)

Laissez m'en quelques un please.


----------



## krystof (21 Octobre 2003)

Bon, ça ira pour cette fois-ci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Heu...il est où le chef, on attend là.


----------



## lumai (21 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Laissez m'en quelques un please.



Pour l'instant on est 3 à faire passer l'EOTAR (Examen Officiel de Tapoteur Asservi à Roberto).
Sachant qu'il faudra surement régulariser le statut des tapoteurs actuels, on est pas de trop.


----------



## krystof (21 Octobre 2003)

Heu...moi, tu ne m'en as pas envoyé, mais je l'ai quand même bien reçue.


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis là, je suis là...*
> Bon. Je viens d'envoyer à notre ami *Steve* (tu tiens le coup ??), *à Lumai, à Nato Kino et à Barbarella* des pages du jour... Faites-en bon usage.



Bien reçu, et sur la route du retour


----------



## lumai (21 Octobre 2003)

Pages reçues, tapotages imminents


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis là, je suis là...*
> Bon. Je viens d'envoyer à notre ami *Steve* (tu tiens le coup ??), *à Lumai, à Nato Kino et à Barbarella* des pages du jour... Faites-en bon usage.



Ça roule pour moi ma poule !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_J'espère qu'il ne va pas trop nous les fatiguer, le steve, nos belles secrétaires... On en a encore besoin nous !!_


----------



## steve mcqueen (21 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Primo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois bien que lumai à sauter cette première étape...


----------



## steve mcqueen (21 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis là, je suis là...*
> Bon. Je viens d'envoyer à notre ami *Steve* (tu tiens le coup ??) des pages du jour... Faites-en bon usage.



Il s'agit bien de cela !! Vais-je tenir le coup encore longtemps ? Parce qu'au ryhtme ou s'enchainent les tests... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_A qui dois-je me plaindre en cas de harcèlement ?_


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je délègue mes pouvoirs d'animation de tradada à Macélène, si elle est pas trop occupée à s'évader avec les secrétaires mâles, et à Nato qui connait la boutique..._



Concrètement, tu files les clés de la *Camaro* à qui ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2003)

Je vais te lui gonfler le moteur, moi, à la Camaro, tu vas pas la reconnaitre en revenant Rob !!


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2003)

Ça va viendre... Minute, on est pas aux pièces non plus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_héhé_


----------



## steve mcqueen (21 Octobre 2003)

Bon, c'est ici qu'on prévient le patron des dossiers qui avancent ?
Alors voilà monsieur Roberto, je viens de vous renvoyer vos pages, j'espère que ça vous conviendra.


----------



## steve mcqueen (21 Octobre 2003)

Je vous envoie aussi les notes de frais des pleins d'essence, parce que je veux bien faire faire quelques tours de circuit à vos secrétaires, mais là, faut pas abuser non plus... Ça consomme beaucoup ces bolides là !!
Trois jours qu'on tourne !! Les 24h du Mans, à coté, c'est rien !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (21 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _heeeeuuu... Tout à fait entre nous : *tu as des défauts ?* Pas un petit, un tout petit ??_



Il parait oui.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Hey Steve, *ça m'énerve* quand les mecs comme toi se dévalorisent !_
> Avec toutes les capacités que tu as, Vieux !!




_Merci pour les cadeaux, c'est booooOOOOOO !!_


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *OUI OUI J'ARRIVE !*
> 
> _J'te laisse, là, Steve, c'est l'heure du pique-nique !_



Dis donc toi !! Tu devais pas nous pondre un récapitulatif ? Au lieu de ça, mÔssieur va encore faire le jacques avec ses secrétaires stagiaires...


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc toi !! Tu devais pas nous pondre un récapitulatif ? Au lieu de ça, mÔssieur va encore faire le jacques avec ses secrétaires stagiaires...






*Le Roberto, c'est comme le Steve, même combat*





Jugez par vous-mêmes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




des mots toujours des mots !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et l'action alors ?????


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et l'action alors ?????




ZIP...encore ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Le Roberto, c'est comme le Steve, même combat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Rrrhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!* C'est quand la prochaine session de tests ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On y est tous passé._
> Moi par exemple : je prends des médicaments pour tenir le coup.
> Le week-end c'est repos et musculation.
> Je mange de la viande rouge.
> Je bois exclusi...



Heuuuu... Tous ?! T'es sûr de ce que t'avances là ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pourtant, j'étais bien présent à toutes les réunions... J'ai rien vu de ce genre moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois qu'il va falloir organiser des séances de rattrapage, que tout le monde soit à niveau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Macmarco ? Tu es d'accord ? Tu crois pas qu'on se fait avoir là ?


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu... Tous ?! T'es sûr de ce que t'avances là ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vi, vivivivivivi !


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2003)

Bon, d'abord, faudrait penser à vous entraîner...
















J'vous rassure pas besoin d'être aussi gonflé mais on tiendra compte de tout vos efforts !


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

*mouarfff !!!*














Ben Roberto ? On nous la joue gros chat jaloux ?


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2003)

Très mââââle ce nouvelle avatar ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En plus de ça une nouvelle voiture toute regonflée, retubée et repeinte...

Tu te sentirais pas menacé par hasard ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Parce que si c'est le cas, c'est pas vraiment la peine : tu es notre seul et unique pourvoyeur de pages. Même tout gringalet et conduisant une 2CV...

Tiens à propos de pages ???


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben Roberto ? On nous la joue gros chat jalou ?



Ben c'est vrai que quand on voit ça, non Nato ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *mouarfff !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois vraiment pas que vous courriez dans la même catégorie...


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est vrai que quand on voit ça, non Nato ?










Tu m'avais juré que tu ne montrerais pas nos photos !!


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'avais juré que tu ne montrerais pas nos photos !!



J'ai bien fait de changer d'avatar...


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

Lumai ?...
Je croyais que tu n'étais pas blonde ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est quoi *ça* ?!


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Lumai ?...
> Je croyais que tu n'étais pas blonde ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ce sont les tours avec Steve qui te sont montés à la tête ? Un peu de fatigue ?


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Lumai ?...
> Je croyais que tu n'étais pas blonde ?
> 
> 
> ...



C'est Candy après quelques séance d'UV...


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

Ah quand même...!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

pages bien reçues, merci


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Da RÉCAP'© !*
> Les pages actuellement dans la nature...
> _Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je re-précise parce qu'il y a des nouveaux et des nouvelles !_
> 
> ...








 ben je râle un peu, les pages en gras sont parties depuis des lustres.

Tu les as perdues ???? dans ta boîte de méles ?????


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben je râle un peu, les pages en gras sont parties depuis des lustres.
> 
> Tu les as perdues ???? dans ta boîte de méles ?????



Vi, pareil pour moi !! Comprend pas trop là...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Da RÉCAP'© !*
> Les pages actuellement dans la nature...
> 
> *Cahier G2 : *
> ...



Tout est déjà parti et depuis parfois presque deux semaines !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ne me reste à te taper pour le moment que les pages 143 et 144 du cahier G2, c'est tout, du devrais normalement avoir reçu les autres depuis longtemps.


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Da RÉCAP'© !*
> Les pages actuellement dans la nature...
> _Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je re-précise parce qu'il y a des nouveaux et des nouvelles !_
> 
> ...



Comprends pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'ai que la 146. Le reste est fait et expédié depuis au moins 6 mois.


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

Lé pas à jour le planning du patron...
Faut dire aussi qu'à force d'aller pic-niquer et de bricoler sa charrette...


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2003)

Bon, Roberto, je te fais un récapitulatif de ce que j'ai tapé et qui est _*normalement*_ dans ta boîtamel...

Alors, tapé(&amp; envoyé) :
G1 : P 73 &amp; 74, 101 @ 104
G2 : P 2 &amp; 3
G3 : P 23

En cours :
G2 : P 117
G3 : P 24

Voilà, voilà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme ça tu vas pouvoir te mettre à jour !


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

G2P146 sur la


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2003)

*Moaaaaaa !!!*


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Alors si par hasard heureux vous avez gardé ces pages, ce serait *hyper-trop cool* de votre part de me les renvoyer...
> Mille mercis.



Mais bien sur, ce n'est pas le souk... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Bon, je te renvoie tout.


----------



## macelene (23 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben je râle un peu, les pages en gras sont parties depuis des lustres.
> 
> Tu les as perdues ???? dans ta boîte de méles ?????








 me demandais si tu voulais que je reposte la série
*30 à 32, 34 &amp; 35, 73 &amp; 74, 77 
* 

sinon les autres pages 
*93 &amp; 94, 102 à 104, 125 &amp; 126, 
* les pôvres sont en attentes, mais je suis en cours de rattrapage de tapotage.





 J'ai eu des ratées .


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sur, ce n'est pas le souk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas dans cet ordre là sur le mail mais voilà :

G1 : 105 &amp; 106, 115 &amp; 116, 121 &amp; 122, 129 &amp; 130

G2 : 4 &amp; 5, 39 à 42, 58 &amp; 59, 65 &amp; 66, 78 à 84, 91 &amp; 92, 98 &amp; 99, 105 &amp; 106, 115, 127 à 130

G3 : 13 à 16, 19 à 22


----------



## macelene (23 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas dans cet ordre là sur le mail mais voilà :
> 
> G1 : 105 &amp; 106, 115 &amp; 116, 121 &amp; 122, 129 &amp; 130
> 
> ...




*






 Ben dis donc , on ne peut qu'admirer,quel frappe, quel débit, tu veux ma place de secrétaire en chef ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En même temps , je peux te refiler les clés de la Camaro . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas dans cet ordre là sur le mail mais voilà :
> 
> G1 : 105 &amp; 106, 115 &amp; 116, 121 &amp; 122, 129 &amp; 130
> 
> ...



Je ne me rendais pas compte... Ça fait beaucoup !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

J'ai remis mes trois derniers envois dans ta boîtamel


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Alors si par hasard heureux vous avez gardé ces pages, ce serait *hyper-trop cool* de votre part de me les renvoyer...



Malheureusement, je n'ai rien gardé.
Je n'ai qu'un disque dur de 2mo.


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heuuuuu... Ça marchera pas, je sais pas faire le café et Roberto, il aime pas mes robes, trop longues qu'il m'a dit la dernière fois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour la Camaro,, je te laisse les clés, t'as l'air de l'apprécier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Steve m'a filer celles de sa Mustang !!


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour pas rester sur une mauvaise impression :
> *Qui veut de nouvelles pages toutes belles ??*



C'est envisageable, mais plus au même tarif... L'inflation, le chômage, la crise... Tout ça quoi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_j'ai toujours rien reçu, c'est normal ?_


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2003)

Moi, non plus !
Rien reçu !
Le scanner est en panne ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu retrouve plus tes pages ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y a une panne d'électricité ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai toujours rien reçu, c'est normal ?_



Pour le coup, c'est une avalanche !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















C'est bon patron, c'est bien arrivé dans ma boîte mail.


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mes patrons.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ! C'est bête... 
Des patrons qui te font bosser...


----------



## kamkil (23 Octobre 2003)

Alors ça avance ce bordel? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On doit luter pour obtenir un bout de page de Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Roberto, scanne, scanne!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

G2 - P143 &amp; P144... Sur la route du soleil.


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mes patrons.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parce qu'en plus, ils s'y mettent à plusieurs maintenant ?! 
Mais dans quel monde vivons-nous, je vous le demande !!


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Qui veut de nouvelles pages toutes belles ??*



Si c'est possible, pour les prochains scans, de ne pas trop serrer sur les bords...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est limite sur certaines pages, j'ai des mots coupés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci patron !!


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

G4 - P3, P4, P5, P6, P7, P8, P9, P10... _On the road, comme d'hab !!_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est possible, pour les prochains scans, de ne pas trop serrer sur les bords...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si tu le peux, imprimes les pages en A3 cela aide bien


----------



## kamkil (23 Octobre 2003)

Ouin!!!

Roberto!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ze veux ma part du gateau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Suis en vacances alors profite!


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens d'archiver les pages* nouvellement reçues avec le soin scrupuleux et quasi maniaque d'un moine orthodoxe responsable de l'entretien de la bibliothèque de Constantinople.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on se croirait sur  france-vidcaps ici...


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> on se croirait sur  france-vidcaps ici...



*Ah Bravo !!* Quelle fréquentation !!


----------



## macmarco (23 Octobre 2003)

Bah oui, moi je connaissais pas !...


----------



## macmarco (23 Octobre 2003)

Dis Roberto, y a t-il des pages que tu veux que je te renvoie avec la G3P24 que je vais t'envoyer dès que tu m'auras répondu ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

G2P97 parti ce jour, bon, je retourne faire du rangement dans ma boîte à mail


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> si tu le peux, imprimes les pages en A3 cela aide bien



C'est pas d'imprimer les pages en grand qui va rajouter les lettres qui manquent.


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lesquelles ?
Je parle de celles de ton récapitulatif et que tu sembles n'avoir pas reçues... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, lesquelles parmi celles-ci :
G1 : P 73 &amp; 74, 101 @ 104
G2 : P 2 &amp; 3
G3 : P 23


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Lesquelles ?
> Je parle de celles de ton récapitulatif et que tu sembles n'avoir pas reçues...
> 
> 
> ...



Tu lui envoies tout, de toutes façons, il ose pas nous le dire, mais il a tout paumé !!


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2003)

J'en ai bien l'impression aussi ...


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Dis moi Roberto, pendant que t'es là, où est-ce que j'en suis, en fait c'est un peu la pagaille, mais je range.

 Hé Robertoooooooo, atteeeends, reviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiens.

 Bon à la prochaine


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2003)

Pour la motivation...


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Ah Bravo !!* Quelle fréquentation !!



c'est un journaliste qui m'a filé ce lien, c'est pas moi msieur !


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus les G1 p.73 &amp; 74, ni les G2 p.2 &amp; 3.
> le reste c'est okay...


OK, j'envoie ça _right now_ ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bon sinon, ça va ?*








[/QUOTE]
Oui, maintenant que j'arrive à nouveau à poster mes réponses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca merdait en début d'après midi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Mais bon, ça va, ça va !


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour la motivation...



As-tu ses coordonnées lumai ?


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> As-tu ses coordonnées lumai ?



Tu peux pas savoir comme j'aimerai...


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas savoir comme j'aimerai...



Je ne peux pas savoir, mais je peux comprendre


----------



## krystof (24 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour la motivation...



FUMER TUE


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

Oui, parce qu'après c'est week-end et qu'on aura rien avant lundi...


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2003)

Les pages G4P0 et G4P1+2 sont tapées et en route !


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour la motivation...





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> FUMER TUE



Effectivemment, quand je vois cette cigarette négligemment posé sur le bout de ses lèvres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ça m'tue !!!!


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Effectivemment, quand je vois cette cigarette négligemment posé sur le bout de ses lèvres...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, ça fait penser... à quoi ? Je sais pas. Mais ça y fait penser


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, ça fait penser... à quoi ? Je sais pas. Mais ça y fait penser



Un peu d'imagination... Tu fermes les yeux, ça va t'aider.


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, sinon, j'ai résolu une partie de ma pagaille..._
> Et vous ?



ben nous, on manque un peu de matière première...


----------



## kamkil (24 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ben nous, on manque un peu de matière première...



Je ne te le fais pas dire!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez on débarque tous avec nos scanners chez toi demain à l'aube Roberto


----------



## krystof (25 Octobre 2003)

Y en aura assez là :


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai scanné !*
> J'ai même *ENVOYÉ DES PAGES à Nato Kino, Kamkil et Lumai* !
> 
> _Du sanglant, du hard, du psychologiquement insoutenable..._
> ...



C'est OK pour moi, elles sont bien arrivées


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Y en aura assez là :



Tu fais de la vente par correspondance maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Bon Roberto comme tu le sais je suis nouvelle ...j'ai lu ce th trh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce...aAAAAAAARg je suis comme toi...ce tagada   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en diagonale ... bon où en êtes-vous ???? tout a été saisi ????


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

Bienvenue !!!

Bon y reste pas mal de choses à taper apparemment (en tout cas les pages viennent toujours...)

Je te préviens juste : y risque de te faire passer des tests, *méfies-toi* des nounours !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon Roberto comme tu le sais je suis nouvelle ...j'ai lu ce th trh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du taff, il en reste, vu que le patron "*égare*" les pages tapotées quand il part en picnic avec ses secrétaires préférées...


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon Roberto comme tu le sais je suis nouvelle ...j'ai lu ce th trh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Bienvenue Lorna, je me demandais quand tu allais nous rendre visite !! , .... voilà c'est fait , heureuse de t' avoir parmis nous * 







*Signé : LES TAPOTEUSES* 

_Et à la vitesse à laquelle Le Roberto écrit , ya pas de problèmes, t' auras du boulot.  _


----------



## kamkil (25 Octobre 2003)

Je confirme également la réception 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien évidemment j'ai renvoyé le tout dans les 3 heures qui ont suivi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'attend la suite avec impatience


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

les pages G4P21+22 t'attendent bien sagement dans ta boitamel !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

bonjour à ceux et celles qui m'ont répondu ... par contre j'avoue je ne suis pas une super super super bonne  *Tapoteuse*





 ... mais je veux bien aider, ce pauvre Roberto, qui m'a l'air un p'tit peu débordé ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PAR CONTRE &gt; le test du nounours,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je dis nooooooOOOOooon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j'aime pô ces bestioles, et ch'uis allergique aux poils !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Komenkifofaire ?????


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à ceux et celles qui m'ont répondu ... par contre j'avoue je ne suis pas une super super super bonne  *Tapoteuse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour ? Le test dit du Nounours ?
Ben si tu n'aimes pas les poils, t'as qu'à te raser !!


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Komenkifofaire ?????



Euh... je crois que tu as déjà trouvé :



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PAR CONTRE &gt; le test du nounours,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autre chose que tu dois savoir :
Une fois ta période d'essai terminée, tu pourras...  Faire passer les tests aux nouveaux !!! 

_ Et là : gnarff gnarff gnarff !!! _


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à ceux et celles qui m'ont répondu ... par contre j'avoue je ne suis pas une super super super bonne  *Tapoteuse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Bonjour Lorna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/b]

Bon une chose, Le patron , le week-end il bulle, pendant que nous on continue de tapoter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Va falloir que tu patientes jusqu' à Lundi, mais qui sait ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Quant aux futurs tests d' embaûche , si t'as des problèmes, faut voir avec Mr Vieux Râleur... lui connaît tout
de la Roberto Corporation.....and Cie.


----------



## krystof (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pô ces bestioles, et ch'uis allergique aux poils !



Pourtant, une bonne tarte aux poils, c'est divin.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour ? Le test dit du Nounours ?
> Ben si tu n'aimes pas les poils, t'as qu'à te raser !!








 Là je sens le truc ... bon comment en savoir plus sur Lorna ..elle se rase, elle s'épile, elle nous fait la totale ....
Donc je ne tomberais pas dans ce piège... et je ne parlais  pas de MES poils, mais des poils d'ours en particulier ... 
Et là certains vont me dire comment savoir que je suis allergique au poil d'ours ???
aaaaah ça mes chers amis c'est une longue histoire, que je compte pas vous narrer de si tôt ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose que tu dois savoir :
> Une fois ta période d'essai terminée, tu pourras...  Faire passer les tests aux nouveaux !!!
> 
> _ Et là : gnarff gnarff gnarff !!! _




Houlaaaaaa, ça fait vu comme ça ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




humhum ... moi j'ai jamais aimé les bizutages ...

heu... (elle est où la porte de sortie ???)


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Houlaaaaaa, ça fait vu comme ça ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas un bizutage, c'est pour déterminer tes capacités au tapotage...
Ne rentre pas qui veux dans la Roberto Corporation !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est très sélecte !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

Et ça ne fait pas mal !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2003)

Au pire, ça chatouille un peu (les poils)...


----------



## kamkil (26 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> aaaaah ça mes chers amis c'est une longue histoire, que je compte pas vous narrer de si tôt ...



C'est ça, éloigne encore plus la carotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Et pour 'tanplan: je suis pas un fan de la cire mais à ce qu'on dit, ça fait légèrement mal


----------



## nato kino (26 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Et pour nato kino: je suis pas un fan de la cire mais à ce qu'on dit, ça fait légèrement mal



Bien appliqué, le goudron et les plumes aussi !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, éloigne encore plus la carotte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



petits joueurs va !!!


----------



## krystof (26 Octobre 2003)

Si il a des collants en poil d'ours, ça se comprend.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est toujours un peu l' souk, le lundi matin, mais j'aime bien !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ayé je t'ai envoyé un mail ... attends ta réponse !


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ayé je t'ai envoyé un mail ... attends ta réponse !



Malheureuse !!!
Le temps de te localiser, dans 5 minutes, y a le Roberto qui va frapper à ta porte.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Malheureuse !!!
> Le temps de te localiser, dans 5 minutes, y a le Roberto qui va frapper à ta porte.



naaaaan t'en fais pas y'à Pépita qui veille !!!


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Pages bien reçues 'sieur Roberto.

Mes secrétaires se mettent immédiatement au travail.


----------



## lumai (28 Octobre 2003)

Les pages sont bien arrivées chez moi aussi !!!

Lorna, méfies-toi : aux dernières nouvelles, Pépita était coincée dans son bain... On ne sait toujours pas si elle en est sortie.


----------



## lumai (28 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> *Ravi de vous annoncer que la p'tite Lorna, ce bon vieux Krystof, cet excellent Nato Kino et l'inestimable Lumai ont reçu leurs pages du jour...*
> 
> Sinon ça va ?
> _Moi ça va très très bien !_



"*inestimable*" !!! Holalaaa... Je suis toute toute flattée, rouge écarlate et je me retrouve à bredouiller !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Faut pas me faire des choses comme ça, j'ai du mal à m'en remettre après !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, à part, je suis contente que ça aille bien pour toi. Moi aussi ça va. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que vous tous allez bien aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_(Ca c'est la minute nécessaire du "je suis bien tout va bien", c'est peu cul-cul, j'suis bien d'accord mais ça fait du bien, non ?)_



_Non, j'dis ça parce que là y commence à faire nuit et que c'est encore l'après midi... Z'êtes d'accord avec moi? y a un truc qui cloche ! J'dois m'faire une crise d'angoisse de la nuit qui tombe... mais bon part ça, ça va ! _


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas me faire des choses comme ça, j'ai du mal à m'en remettre après !!!



Bah...de quoi parles-tu ??? J'ai encore rien fait.


----------



## macelene (28 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Et pendant ce temps, Macélène réfléchit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Macelene : la secrétaire favorite de Roberto, dévouée corps et âme à son grand patron ......porter une alliance, .....
Que neni, je suis plutôt, style j' attendrai le temps qu'il faudra.


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> *Ravi de vous annoncer que la p'tite Lorna, ce bon vieux Krystof, cet excellent Nato Kino et l'inestimable Lumai ont reçu leurs pages du jour...*
> 
> Sinon ça va ?
> _Moi ça va très très bien !_



heuuuuu... En quelle honneur tous ces bons mots ?
Tu as quelque chose de particulier à nous demander, une requette ?
Tu as encore égaré nos pages ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_Sinon, bien reçu, et Marcel semble avoir repris des forces, donc ça roule !!_


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _(Ca c'est la minute nécessaire du "je suis bien tout va bien", c'est peu cul-cul, j'suis bien d'accord mais ça fait du bien, non ?)_




Vi, ça fait du bien un peu de cul-cul par moment...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

Bon ayé j'ai envoyé mes pages !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(voilà c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire : donc pas grand chose)


----------



## lumai (29 Octobre 2003)

Tes pages ont été bien reçues et normalement bien renvoyées !


----------



## macelene (29 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tes pages ont été bien reçues et normalement bien renvoyées !



*  Pffff, mais elle est parfaite , la petite nouvelle, j' espère que Roberto est à la hauteur de vos services !!!!!*


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Roberto ! je n'arrive toujours pas à ouvrir la pièce jointe. Peux-tu me la renvoyer ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## lumai (29 Octobre 2003)

J'pensais demander une augmentation...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ j'mets 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pasque ça fait pas de mal...)_


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Roberto ! je n'arrive toujours pas à ouvrir la pièce jointe. Peux-tu me la renvoyer ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup



Faut essayer avec un tournevis.


----------



## krystof (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Roberto ! je n'arrive toujours pas à ouvrir la pièce jointe. Peux-tu me la renvoyer ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup



Bon. Reprenons depuis le début.

La boite, en face de toi, qui ressemble à une télé. Tu vois des images ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Et moi je vous salue tous !*
> Et toutes !
> _Je prends mon filet à papillon (et à papillonne) et vais récolter le fruit de vos tapages._
> Je vous remercie... !
> ...



hey, c'est pour dans 3 semaines ... c'est ça (maxi) ????


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

G4 - P17, P18, P19 et P20... Livraison à domicile !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> G4 - P17, P18, P19 et P20... Livraison à domicile !!



Et deux de plus, G4 - P23 et P24, c'est Kdo !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

et voilà, les dernières du jour, encore toutes chaudes : G4 - P27 et P28.


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

Ça fout pas grand chose ici !! 
Y a que moi qui tape ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout le monde est en reuteuteu ?


----------



## barbarella (30 Octobre 2003)

Ouais, Roberto. J'ai mon tournevis, il y a bien des images sur mon écran, j'attends donc impatiemment un fichier qui s'ouvre


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

Si t'attends qu'il s'ouvre tout seul, c'est bon, tu peux sortir acheter ton pain, il se sauvera pas...


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça fout pas grand chose ici !!
> Y a que moi qui tape ?!
> 
> 
> ...



Ben j'ai tout renvoyé... La reuteuteu c'est pas pour aujoud'hui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai que c'est calme aujourd'hui...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Reprenons depuis le début.
> 
> La boite, en face de toi, qui ressemble à une télé. Tu vois des images ou pas ?



Tiens ça me rapelle une blague ... une perle de Hotline ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout le monde doit connaître ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tant pis je me lance !

Un jour une nana téléphone à la hotline pour son Ordi (un PC) récemment acheté.
-"bonjour monsieur je vous téléphone, parce que voilà : j'étais en train de me servir de mon ordinateur, quand tout à coup l'écran s'est éteind, et pof il marche plus du tout ..."
-" Ah bon ... commençons par le début ... vous avez tout bien branché ?"
-" C'est à dire ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
-"bon je vois je vois ... bon est-ce que  votre unité centrale est bien branchée sur secteur ...?
-"l'unité centrale ....?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Bon là le "dépanneur" passe un temps fou à lui expliquer quels fils doivent être branchés et ou etc ...

-" bon, c'est branché tout ça ou pas ?"

-" ben attendez je vois rien, je suis dans le noir là !!!!"
-" ben allumez la lumière (un peu excédé) !!!"
-" ah mais je peux pas monsieur ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y à une coupure de courant !!!"













PS : bon je ne suis pas sûre que ça fasse effet par post comme ça ...mais bon j'aurais essayé !


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

C'est pas une histoire de "blonde" ça ?
Oups... Tu es blonde ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une histoire de "blonde" ça ?
> Oups... Tu es blonde ?



Meuuuh non je suis ORANGE !!!!


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

Avec des cornes et une longue queue, on sait, on sait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_Hummm... Bon... Roberto ? Te reste des pages ?_


----------



## kamkil (30 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Hummm... Bon... Roberto ? Te reste des pages ?_



Même remarque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, t'a reçu mes huit dernières pages au moins Roberto?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est qu'on va demander des accusés de réception maintenant


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Yep, les dernières pages que j'ai reçu de toi, ce sont les 37 à 40._
> Ça correspond ?
> 
> Bon, sinon, *barbarella, Lumai et Nato* ont reçu des pages, ce matin...
> ...



C'est bien reçu... Formatage de la réponse...


----------



## Nexka (30 Octobre 2003)

Euh dis Roberto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon la j'ai vraiment mais vraiment pas le temps pour tapoter... Je suis désolée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu peux les donner aux povres secrétaires en rade???  Merci


----------



## Nexka (30 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problèmes !
> _De quelle page s'agit-il, chère Nexka ??_



G2 112-113
G2 116
G2 123-124
G2 145
G4 45-46

Bah effectivement j'avais plus le temps.... Ca fait un paquet.. Tu veux ke je te les renvoies? Ou tu les gardes toutes bien précieusement sur ton ordi?
Bon vraiment sorry...
Biz


----------



## barbarella (30 Octobre 2003)

OK pour les G4 45/46


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2003)

J'suis preneuse !!!


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> OK pour les G4 45/46


Ça s'ouvre maintenant ? C'est bon ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci Nexka !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu fais comme d'habitude.


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2003)

Bon, c'est reparti ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







G2P33 en route !


----------



## kamkil (31 Octobre 2003)

J'en veux bien *encore* 4


----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2003)

Les pages G4P43+44 sont en route !


----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons donc des tapoteurs et tapoteuses rassasiés de scans, abasourdis de pages à transcrire, comblés d'une quasi-sainte-mission.
> _Je viens mine de rien de m'imposer dans les plannings de : _
> *Lorna, Lumai, Krystof, Nato Kino.*
> 
> En contrepartie, qu'ils reçoivent ici publiquement mes remerciements sincères et mes encouragements intéressés.



Bien reçu.

Le temps de réparer la machine et je me mets au boulot.


----------



## nato kino (31 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bien reçu.
> 
> Le temps de réparer la machine et je me mets au boulot.



*Mouaaaaaaarffff !!!* Les pompes de la moooooooort !!


----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)

Faut au moins ça pour conduire un engin pareil.


----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2003)

Wouaah, la chemise assortie au chaussures !!! La classe !!!


----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)

Et encore, on ne voit pas le caleçon.


----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2003)

En cuir noir et blanc ????


----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)

Ou peut-être en laine, pour tenir chaud en hiver.


----------



## nato kino (31 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> En cuir noir et blanc ????



Doublé en moleskine rouge, si si si !!


----------



## kamkil (31 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Kamkil*, je ne t'avais PAS OUBLIÉ !_
> Mais *tu vas tellement vite* que ça compte pas !



J'ai eu peur en lisant le post précédent en effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vous allez lentement les autres ou quoi?


----------



## nato kino (31 Octobre 2003)

On a autre chose à faire surtout.


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On a autre chose à faire surtout.



Vi !


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2003)

Bravo Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dis-nous en plus, prénom, taille, poids, tout ça quoi !


----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !
> *C'est fait.*
> 
> 
> ...










*BIENVENUE PETIT ENFANT DE LA TERRE. * 




_Ne fatigue pas ton papa , il a des scanns à faire _











*VIVE   LA    VIE   *


----------



## Nexka (1 Novembre 2003)

Ohhh c'est tout mimi... Oui dis nous son prénom au moins.
Bienvenue jeune fille!!!


----------



## barbarella (1 Novembre 2003)

Roberto, va faire un tour du côté "Façon grands peintres",il y a un cadeau pour toi, il est très modeste, mais le coeur y est


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ???????????????????????
> 
> GRÉGOIRE !



bienvenue, Grégoire


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ???????????????????????
> 
> GRÉGOIRE !



Grégoire qui a un papa en route pour la gloire !


----------



## Nexka (1 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ???????????????????????
> 
> GRÉGOIRE !



Houla  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mea culpa... Alors bienvenue jeune homme, Grégoire.


----------



## kamkil (1 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Grégoire qui a un papa en route pour la gloire !



Tiens mon meilleure pote s'appelle Grégoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Welcome on earth, baby!


----------



## kamkil (1 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous embrasse fraternellement, surtout les filles !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je reposte dans 10 ans, chiche!


----------



## Nexka (1 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous embrasse fraternellement, surtout les filles !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi j'ai un chaton depuis peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... Ca compte ??


----------



## anntraxh (1 Novembre 2003)

à cette heure , mon bon Roberto, grivois, toi ???


----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> à cette heure , mon bon Roberto, grivois, toi ???






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Justement, Anntraxh : JUSTEMENT !_











*Les mystères de la nuit sont impénétrables....*


----------



## krystof (2 Novembre 2003)

Il y a autre chose


----------



## krystof (2 Novembre 2003)

G4P33 et 34 on the road.


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> D'ici là ce soir, je vais essayer de vous scanner une cargaison, une citerne, un hangar de pages !
> _J'ai dit : *essayer.*_



Tu ne sais pas comment on fait


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne sais pas comment on fait











  franchement entre sa centrale vapeur, la cuisine, la machine e le reste je crois qu' il va falloir lui redonner quelques cours


----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2003)

Pages ? Tu as dit Pages ?
Tu peux envoyer !

Tout est prêt pour l'arrivée du p'tit bout ? Les pages sont scanéees, les couches parées, les biberons stérilisés, le lit monté ?


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *QUI VEUT DES PAGES, NOM DE DIEU ???*



Pas pour l'instant, il m'en reste encore quelques unes.


----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2003)

J'l'ai bien reçu ton cadeau !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci !!!

C'est vrai qu'on peut toujours avoir des surprises...


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

T'as fait la mise à jour panther


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mdr !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ...euh la mise à nue , alors ...?


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

ou, peut-être, juste une mise au point.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

Ben laors Roberto,  *on veut les détails !!!!!* 






 ...comment ki lé le p'tit Grégoire ...? grand petit, beau, plutôt 3kg2 ou plutôt 4kg (ouille) ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A bientôt ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh je pourrais pas trop pour les pages ... là je vais être overbookée jusqu'en décembre !


----------



## Kak (4 Novembre 2003)

j'ai dormi pendant quelque temps ...





Et maintenant, je suis de retour sur le circuit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vas-y! Envoi des pages






 Hey, super le petit marmot qui arrive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

Si ta boitamel est ouverte, tu devrais y trouver les G3 P25 et 26 !!!


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

Pour mes collègues tapoteurs :


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

Pis pour mes collègues tapoteuses (_J'crois qu'il a besoin d'une bonne douche_)


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bravo Lumai !*
> Tu as compris !!
> 
> 
> ...



Ah !!  contente que Roberto aie trouvé une remplacante ou acolyte de bon aloi !!! 








 je me réjouis de cette collaboration.

En attendant, je vous propose d'aller jetter un coup d' oeil au  *Bureau de Roberto *








J' y ai exposé toutes les oeuvres des Grands Peintres du bar








Le bureau de Roberto Corporation


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

Wouaaah !!!

Merci Macelene pour cette galerie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon, ça y est, j'ai les clés de la camaro... On peut partir faire un tour !!!


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2003)

C'est vrai, elle top ta galerie Roberto Corporation ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te le dis là, j'ai pas eu l'occasion de te le dire sur iChat !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo !


----------



## macelene (7 Novembre 2003)

et dans la série on continue de se marrer...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*La Roberto Corporation, n'a pas fini de faire couler de l'encre*



















*Les Tapoteurs vont-ils tous disparaître ????? au profit des Tapoteuses ?????*


----------



## krystof (10 Novembre 2003)

Heu...tant qu'on y est, une double page sur la route, une !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci, Vieux !
> T'es un *remonteur* de première !



de la part d'un autre vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas pour remonter, mais pour te demander de consulter ta boitamel


----------



## lumai (14 Novembre 2003)

Tiens ! 

Vu qu'ça remonte, t'aurais pas des pages qui trainent, Roberto ???


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Explications :* j'envoie pas de chez moi, mon pauv' forfait _"P'tits bras"_ est déjà grillé, carbonisé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu Rob, j'ai quatre pages (mais je crois que j'en avais tapées deux....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) G1 p131,132,133,134.... et je ne crois pas trouver le temps de les taper avant de partir.... donc tu veux que je redistribue pour calmer la foule....?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 voilà


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

Plus de voiture de fonction.....






bon ben d'accord, vous le chef.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah !
> _J'ai un texte téléchargé sans page ni expéditeur._
> 
> 
> ...



ça me rappelle qqchose...
mais j'ai l'impression que ça remonte avant mon dernier envoi...

je fais un saut à la cave


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon :
> *QUI VEUT DES PAGES TOUTES NEUVES ???*



moi aussi, j'suis de retour











et c'est si gentillement demandé, j'en prendrais bien une ou deux pour commencer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle qqchose...
> mais j'ai l'impression que ça remonte avant mon dernier envoi...
> je fais un saut à la cave



Pardonnes le retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai eu toutes les peines du monde à expliquer à *l'amie Ricorée* que j'étais en mission urgente pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je l'ai croisée en remontant l'escalier, tu comprendras aisément les arguments qu'elle a fait valoir pour me retenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*sa nouvelle petite jupe lui va à ravir*  -surtout vue par dessous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

n'écoutant que ma conscience professionnelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'arrive ici, essoufflé pour te crier, avant de m'écrouler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*qu'est-ce que tu attend pour aller lire le mail que tu viens de recevoir*


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon :
> *QUI VEUT DES PAGES TOUTES NEUVES ???*



Tu peux envoyer !!!


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2003)

Ayé ! : volets et fenêtres ouverts, rideaux tirés !!!

Tarde pas trop, y fait juste un peu froid...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait ma...















mais...

on drague


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait ma...
> _heeeu non, je vais pas être familier dés le départ._




Merci, bien reçu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour  *jeune et beau papa*








j'en veux bien 2 p'tites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je te les renverrai vendredi en 8 au plus tard


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà...
> *T'attrapes ?*



doucement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai failli laisser tomber  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bien reçu


----------



## Nexka (20 Novembre 2003)

> *&gt; Soit* pour vous réveiller je vous balance *une image vulgaire*, genre une nana trop bronzée trop maquillée en maillot trop petit trop déhanchée devant une street machine trop voyante, avec au pied des escarpins chromés trop moches.



Attention, parce que si tu fais ça, je fais la même chose avec un gars!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Voilà : quand Globalcut atteindra 47 834 posts on le fout à l'eau et il devient modérateur !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Novembre 2003)

euh Roberto .. c'est pas parce que j'ai mis deux mois pour taper une page qu'il faut faire la gueule maintenant


----------



## lumai (21 Novembre 2003)

J'ai bien reçu tes pages !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, si tu veux motiver tes tapoteuses, limiter le turnover etc... je sais pas si la thématique de tes images est bien judicieuse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_... à moins que tu cherches à devenir la bête noire du MLTMG (mouvement de libération des tapoteuses de Mac G)..._


----------



## Nephou (21 Novembre 2003)

Euh, jai bien reçu ton message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je nose pas mengager vu le nombre dengagements desquels je ne puis me dégager.
_qui a dit « tout ça pour pndre des logos à la con » ?_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Oizo, Bébert, Lumai, Finn, Fred66* ont reçu de quoi s'occuper si y a rien à la télé ce soir...



et  *Vieux Râleur* il sent le gas-oil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Novembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _qui a dit « tout ça pour pndre des logos à la con » ?_








Génial !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










adopté !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> _Tu en veux ?_
> Ben en voilà...



tête sans cervelle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aurais-tu déjà oublié que tu m'en a envoyé deux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

merci quand même pour les trois supplémentaires


----------



## bebert (21 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Oizo, Bébert, Lumai, Finn, Fred66* ont reçu de quoi s'occuper si y a rien à la télé ce soir...
> 
> _A quelques détails (??) près_, on se croirait revenu à la _Grande Époque de l'Opus 1 de ce tralala_, ce qu'on appelle quand on a passé la trentaine, avec une voix qui tremble un peu : *"Le Bon Vieux Temps !!"*




On a rappelé les vétérans, les anciens combattants, les retraités ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







G3P49 rendue !


----------



## lumai (21 Novembre 2003)

T'as les G3P39 40 et 41 qui t'attendent dans ta boitamel !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le _"tête sans cervelle"_, tu diffères, s't' plait, t'attends demain 10h30, quand ça ira mieux !!



je suis viendu





j'ai rien vu





je me les suis gelées








c'est un lapin, ce RV (au choix: Roberto ou rendez-vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2003)

La G3P46 est en route !

M'en reste encore à taper... J'me réapprovionnerai un prochaine fois !


----------



## Oizo (26 Novembre 2003)

Pages G3 50, 51 et 52 envoyées...


----------



## Oizo (26 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> _Tu en veux d'autres, cher ami à plume ?_



Oui ! Les pages 53, 54 et 55 si possible...


----------



## STL (26 Novembre 2003)

T'as pas retrouvé tout ton staff de secrétaires ?!
_Yark yark yark ©_


----------



## rillettes (27 Novembre 2003)

Ne vous laissez pas faire les filles !!

_ Et pis, le Roberton il pique... Rien ne vaut la peluche rose, c'est d'un doux, tenez, touchez..._


----------



## STL (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Vous voulez vous inscrire, les frères Poildou ??*
> Vous savez taper ??



S'ils s'inscrivent je viens !!!
mais suis dyslexique du clavier !!! Je sais pas si cela va arranger tes affaires ! Mais on pourrait y voir un nouveau genre littéraire
_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> S'ils s'inscrivent je viens !!!
> mais suis dyslexique du clavier !!! Je sais pas si cela va arranger tes affaires ! Mais on pourrait y voir un nouveau genre littéraire
> _hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si tu veux, j'accepterai *ton inscription* avec une joie tellement mélée de respect qu'on ne pourra plus séparer les deux !_



_hin hin hin ©_ 
Vas-y continue à ronronner Rob, j'adoooooorrrreee !!! 
_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu as heeeeuuu _ramené *la Camaro* ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NAN, elle m'a filé les clés macelene et moi j'ai revendu ta Camaratruc pour en faire une boite de conserve, tu sais pour le velouté ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tiens, Macélène !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















 je lui ai collé un coup de baguette magique, pour pouvoir la mettre dans mon sac, pour me garrer partout.......pour l'emporter en voyage, sous ma douche ......









 Plus de Camaro, va falloir investir , chef !!!!!


----------



## rillettes (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Vous voulez vous inscrire, les frères Poildou ??*
> Vous savez taper ??



Taper le boeuf ou le carton ? Vi, ça il sait faire. Mais en règle générale, c'est sur le système qu'il est le meilleur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Les bambous, c'est pas trop mon truc, à moi, les bambous..._


----------



## rillettes (27 Novembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> S'ils s'inscrivent je viens !!!
> mais suis dyslexique du clavier !!! Je sais pas si cela va arranger tes affaires ! Mais on pourrait y voir un nouveau genre littéraire
> _hin hin hin ©_



T'es pas folle !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Et ma pile de linge, c'est lui qui va me la repasser peut-être ?!_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2003)

G3P44/45 envoyées


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2003)

Et pendant ce temps-là, nous on trime !!! 

T'as les pages G3P46 47 et 48 qui t'ont été envoyées. Plus rien en stock à taper alors tu peux réalimenter en pages !

Pis aussi penser un peu à  _nous_ remotiver...


----------



## rillettes (27 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps-là, nous on trime !!!



Ben voilà, tout est dit !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faut vraiment être à demi _blonde_ pour bosser pour un mec qui passe son temps à reluquer des pin-up sur des caisses à savon made in USA...


----------



## STL (27 Novembre 2003)

J'adooooooorrrre roberta youps ! Pépita
_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> J'adooooooorrrre roberta youps ! Pépita
> _hin hin hin ©_


----------



## rillettes (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dites les twinies, on s'inscrit au lieu de critiquer ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des soucis avec la couleur le _latino lover_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps-là, nous on trime !!!



on ne saurait mieux dire: G3P53/54/55 adressées


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci Vieux, bien reçu !!



faudra voir à ne pas oublier le ravitallement


----------



## Oizo (27 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on ne saurait mieux dire: G3P53/54/55 adressées



Tiens c'est bizarre c'est les pages que j'ai reçu ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai pas besoin de les taper alors !


----------



## Oizo (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?
> 
> Oh làlà...
> Toutes mes excuses... !



C'est pas grave je ne les avait pas tapées encore heureusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il m'en faut trois autres alors ! Les 56, 57 et 58 G3 si c'est possible ? Sinon trois autres...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vàlà !
> Rectifié !
> J'ai envoyé de quoi faire à *Oizo, Vieux Râleur, Nexka, Kamkil et MackzeKnife...*[/i]
> 
> ...








 bien reçu


----------



## Oizo (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vàlà !
> Rectifié !
> 
> J'ai envoyé de quoi faire à *Oizo, Vieux Râleur, Nexka, Kamkil et MackzeKnife...*
> ...



Bien reçu, mais sur les 4 pages reçues, 3 ont déjà été tapées par Vieux Râleur hier, et c'est celle dont j'ai parlé hier soir en plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si si !


----------



## rillettes (28 Novembre 2003)

Dites... Les filles... Votre _patron-machin-truc_, il deviendrait pas un peu sénile des fois ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A faire de la retape comme ça, il va finir par nous attirer la mondaine sur le dos l'animal !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y aussi le *"XY1024?"* réservé à certaines indéterminations, mais j'en délivre rarement.
> Je crois que j'en ai fourni un seul depuis le mois d'août.


A qui ? A qui ? A qui ????


----------



## STL (28 Novembre 2003)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Dites... Les filles... Votre _patron-machin-truc_, il deviendrait pas un peu sénile des fois ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous l'avez dit les poulettes, du Z'harcèlemenent !!
_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## rillettes (28 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit donc de *"poulettes".*
> _C'est noté._



Va pas confondre le *Mahna-Mahna* qui est *2* vaches en peluche rose avec une gallinacé toi, sinon, tu vas tater aussi du _Grand POUIC_ !!


----------



## STL (28 Novembre 2003)

T'as raison de noter que ce sont des poulettes, ma poule !

et en ce qui concerne le latex, faut pas se le mettre sur la tronche Rob, c'est maaaaaal !










_hin hin hin ®_


----------



## STL (28 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ma tronche à moi supporte mal le latex,_



On a vu ! avec ton Latex sur le crâne, tu as asphyxié tes neurones !!
T'as vu le souk que tu as fichu dans les envois de pages !
_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ben pourquoi ne viens-tu pas y mettre le bec, dans mes pages ??


C'est une sensible notre *STL*, ne vas pas nous la traumatiser avec tes horreurs !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2003)

*G3P57/58/59* livrées


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

non, pas trop le temps en ce moment, et j'ai rillettes qui me fait chier à vouloir me chiper la connexion dès que je m'absente 5 minutes prendre un Kfé !!


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

tu veux nous faire croire que tu fais des heures sup en postant à c't'heure ?!


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens !
> _Nato ??_
> 
> 
> ...



Monsieur Roberto, veuillez excuser cette longue absence, pour cause d'écriture.....
Mais , voilà, m'ont encore fait une belle blague, me voilà promue jury de la prochaine session de "avec la tête".





 Pffff, alors pas trop de temps, pour vous taper des pages.





j'espère que vous comprendrez !!!

À bientôt de vous revoir tous , Macelene.


----------



## STL (28 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est une sensible notre *STL*, ne vas pas nous la traumatiser avec tes horreurs !!



_hin hin hin ©_ 
J'adooore quand il ronronne aussi le Nato !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Commence à me connaitre le bougre Va falloir que je fasse attention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2003)

moi, c'est de pages dont j'ai besoin


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

Môssieur *nato* bosse (pour une fois!!)...


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

De plus, j'ai augmenté mes tarifs, et pour ne plus me faire avoir, je me ferai payé avant la livraison dorénavant !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

Des diamants, dans un coffre en Suisse !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais des avantages en nature irremplaçables...



Comme partager les même dessous ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

pas de pages disponibles


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Comme partager les même dessous ?



Ah bon ???? et quels dessous partagez-vous donc ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 pfffff, vraiment les mecs, ....


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???? et quels dessous partagez-vous donc ????



Dessous de tables ?


----------



## Oizo (1 Décembre 2003)

Page 56 G3 envoyée...


----------



## Oizo (1 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci Oizo !!*
> En veux-tu d'autres ??



Pas tout de suite, j'en ai encore trois à taper...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout de suite, j'en ai encore trois à taper...



moi, par contre, j'en prendrais bien trois...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Okay, c'est parti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci pour le torticolis, Roberto


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2003)

et c'est bien reçu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh dis, Vieux Raleur, tu n'as pas joint les pages 57 à 59 à ton message, l'aut' jour ?
> 
> _Ouais je sais : je me réveille seulement maintenant !!_



vais j'ter un oeil


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh dis, Vieux Raleur, tu n'as pas joint les pages 57 à 59 à ton message, l'aut' jour ?
> 
> _Ouais je sais : je me réveille seulement maintenant !!_



bon...

procédons dans le calme et dans l'ordre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1/ le mail avait en pièce jointe un fichier "claris" reprenant les pages susdites
2/ je viens de te le renvoyer en rajoutant le texte dans le mail...

ce qui devrait résoudre le problème...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dis-moi si OK


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2003)

Et hop ! 

Pages G3 36, 37 et 38 + G3 42 et 43 transmises à Don Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@°+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bonne après-midi !  

_merci de ne plus rien m'envoyer... pour le moment je cogite..._


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2003)

livraison G3P71/72/73 effectuée


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

3 pages me conviendraient parfaitement


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Allons-y !_
> 
> *Tu veux autre chose ?*
> Un gonzesse en maillot ?
> ...



les trois pages suffiront  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour le reste, j'ai ce qu'il faut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoique un autographe...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah mince, *mauvais choix* !!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Mon reve : qu'une grenouille saute de mon tiroir, m'embrasse sur la bouche et que je sois changé en voiture jaune !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mon reve : qu'une grenouille saute de mon tiroir, m'embrasse sur la bouche et que je sois changé en voiture jaune !!!


Euh ! Attention ! pas celle du fond hein !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah mince, *mauvais choix* !!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des dames aux échecs, il n'y a que 2 colonnes et 2 lignes à ôter , alors pas d'erreur, Roberto !


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des échecs à *MATE*, il n'y a que _deux-pièces._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hou là, oui !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

*G3P74/75/76* dans ta boitamel


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

*ne recommences pas*





tu me pertube avec ton chauffeur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh bon.



et c'est pas une raison pour me faire attendre mes deux pages...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut te supplier à genoux, maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et c'est pas une raison pour me faire attendre mes deux pages...



bien reçues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me mets au taf


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

c'est dans la boî-boîte


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci Vieux !*








mais...

tu m'avais promis sa *grande soeur*


----------



## anntraxh (5 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *DANS LA SÉRIE : "CHERCHONS À FAIRE SORTIR ANNTRAXH DU BOIS OÙ ELLE PIQUE-NIQUE TOUTE LA SAINTE JOURNÉE :*_
> aujourd'hui :_



TADAAAAAMMMMM !!!!! 

me  voilà  !

KSSSSSSSSSSSS , Roberto , le niveau de ce traderze me laisse pantoise , du moins pour les images que tu y postes !!!!


----------



## Oizo (7 Décembre 2003)

*Pages 64, 65 et 66 (G3) envoyées... *


----------



## lumai (11 Décembre 2003)

Ca y est !

J'ai reçu les pages. J'vais m'y attaquer, la face nord en premier !


----------



## lumai (13 Décembre 2003)

Après avoir sifflé tout le thé et quelques abricots, j'en suis venue à bout : les pages 81, 82 et 83 du cahier 3 doivent être en route !!!


----------



## lumai (13 Décembre 2003)

Californien, texan, italien... Bien frais... C'est parfait !


----------



## PetIrix (13 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Californien, texan, italien... Bien frais... C'est parfait !



Alors si tu lui causes "mâle" !!


----------



## Philito (13 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'ai de la californienne toute fraîche*, et un arrivage de texannes pas mal du tout... _et puis de l'italienne premier choix, bien entendu._



Tiens le debut de la phrase m a fait penser a tout autre chose......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ya pas beaucoup ici....


----------



## lumai (13 Décembre 2003)

J'ai du réfléchir quelques secondes aussi pour comprendre...


----------



## Philito (13 Décembre 2003)

Je dois avouer que j aime beaucoup tes photos de vacances (par contre pas trop les lunettes que tu porte !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , n hesites pas a en poster d autres dans les "villes de grande solitude"

Non sinon ici ca se trouve mais plus que difficilement et je peux te dire qu ils n utilisent pas de tabac, ca a le merite d etre efficace !!!!


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

Tu peux m'envoyer trois petites pages, avec un billet pour la petite île en question...


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

Je relève la bas de mon jupon et j'arrive !!!!


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Alors ? Ça en est où ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Pour 4, c'est pas la peine !!


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je dois pouvoir t'en filer une douzaine qui sont dans la nature et que *je reverrai JAMAIS !!*_



C'est ballot, j'ai pas le temps.


----------



## Nexka (4 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'ai toujours la G3 p60-61 si ça peut t'aider dans tes recaps.... J'avoue je les ai pas taper, donc si qqll en veut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pfff les secrétaires ne sont plus ce kelle étaient hein?!


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai été kidnapée ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Merci Lorna d'avoir fait un récap de nos aventures...*





et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*La suite de nos aventures ....*


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2004)

* Ici le Satff des secrétaires de Roberto Corporation...* 

Bon, ça commence à bien faire. Depuis le temps, on se demande ce que peuvent bien faire Roberto et ses acolytes  







Nous sommes à peu près bien traitées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nous ne manquons de rien, nous pouvons faire nos petites réunions hebdomadaires, les petits goûters qui vont avec, enfin le top .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

mais bon,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 malheureusement notre "kidnappeur", nous a interdit de porter nos petites lolottes (dotées des fameuses balises Argos), notre tenue ne nous permettant pas de les porter. 


 C'est pour cette raison que vous trainez pour nous retrouver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???











 Mais , héhéhéhé,  nous les avons encore avec nous ....dans la poche de notre petit tablier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Pour vous aider dans vos recherches, nous avons réussi à photographier le lieu de notre séquestration.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 ce jour là, vous remarquerez la grande limousine garée devant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 C'est qu'il vient souvent celui-là... et puis vous parle pas des autres, tous les mêmes, de véritables MACHOS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Valà la photo, relevez bien les indices....







Nous vous donnerons des nouvelles très bientôt.....  pour vous raconter ce que nous faisons là ....@ + Le Staff


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2004)

*Souvenirs .....  * 






 Vous pouvez voir ici, l'enlèvement de Lorna par le kidnappeur du Staff de Roberto Corporaion and C°.....











  Rien n'a été laissé au hasard, nous somme toutes ensembles....
Mais bon, ça peut plus durer !!!!!








Faut faire quelque chose.....!!!


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il vient souvent celui-là... et puis vous parle pas des autres, tous les mêmes, de véritables MACHOS



Toujours dans les _coups fourrés_ celui-là !!


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2004)

Au Secooooouuuurs !!!

Ah Non ! Ca peut plus durer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Roberto, il faut que tu nous sorte de là !

Regarde ce que notre séquestrateur vient de nous sortir comme costume pour servir dans son cyber-bar ce soir !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















_Mais quelle horreur !!!_ 

Pis en plus où est-ce que tu veux qu'on planque nos balises là-dessus ???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Souvenirs .....  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Çà y est , je me souviens de ce jour-là !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Çà m'a laissée taumatisée, oui j'vous dis, hop, un tel choc quand j'ai vu ... ce ..., cet espèce de ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Voilà ça me revient maintenant...je revois ces grandes mains, sur mon petit corps, mon trident, cassé, pouf en deux ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je croyais que c'était un mauvais rêve, mais non !!!










*Bon les gars maintenant on s'active la nouille et on nous sort de là, parce que bon porter cet uniforme horrible aux couleurs amerlocs, et servir des bières à des vieux machos libidineux : je dis NOOOOOON !*  (en plus moi il m'a baillonnée, "trop grande gueule" qu'il ma dit !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis ...tous ces PC !!! BEURK !

Alors au boulot les  *gars !*


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2004)

Tu f'ras c'qu'on t'diras !

Et avec le sourire !

Voilàààààààààà, comme çàààààààààààààààà, biennnnnnnnnnn !


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Au Secooooouuuurs !!!
> 
> Ah Non ! Ca peut plus durer !!!
> 
> ...









*Socoro !!!!* de pire en pire !!!!!!












 pour la prochaine soirée, ça va chauffer !!!!
On se battra bec et ongles pour ne pas porter la prochaine tenue...







PAS QUESTION DE ça..... 




*Là faut penser à vous bouger !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2004)

Hein?? Koi?? Ah oui mais non, jamais de la vie ke je mette ça, non mais ça va pas la tête. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Oki Roberto, il est pas si bien ke ça monsieur Tobogan, vient nous chercher please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Viiiiittteeeee


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'arrive.*



Ben te gênes pas , on n'attend plus que toi là !!!!


----------



## Nephou (14 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Socoro !!!!* de pire en pire !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








il y a aussi ce modèle (pas trop cher pour un lot de deux)


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Socoro !!!!* de pire en pire !!!!!!



C'est vrai que la perruque blonde, c'est pas tip-top...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour, Bonsoir gentes dames et gentils messieurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca va ? Vous ennuyez pas à ce que l'on voit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bien moi ça va, personne ne m'a encore kidnappé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai juste une p'tite question qui n'a rien avoir avec votre binz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Wala, est-ce que quelqu'un peu m'indiquer un site où l'on peut trouver les prix d'appareil photo numérique Canon  (style argus)
comme l'on peut trouver les prix de ce que vaut un Mac d'hier "aujourd'hui" ?  
z'avez compris ma question ?  _














Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Z'a+


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que la perruque blonde, c'est pas tip-top...















 Et les autres obligations vous raconte pas ...... ya pas que les cheveux ....


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



il va encore ce faire avoir


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres obligations vous raconte pas ...... ya pas que les cheveux ....



De quoi ? Du vernis à ongles fluo ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2004)

Je ne sais pas si va bien marcher cet'affaire...?


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2004)

Non mais je rêve !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"TheBig Cybercafe" déjà plagié !!!


----------



## macelene (15 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si va bien marcher cet'affaire...?










Quoi de la concurrence ??? Se fout de nous !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Bon les zozos de La Roberto Corporation and C°, faudrait se décider..
Paske, visez un peu la dernière idée de ce dinguo .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Soirée Body Art , se prend pour qui , lé malade, ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je ne sais pas très bien à qui il a demandé ce genre de boulot, mais je me pose des questions ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qui donc est capable de faire des trucs pareils .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Encore un qui a trouvé son inspiration dans un bouquin


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Faut pas être chatouilleuse...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais et puis ... faut être plutôt ...  *bien* épilée...sinon


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et puis ... faut être plutôt ...  *bien* épilée...sinon



*Oui*, sinon, ça fait des fils et c'est moins joli...


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2004)

*Grande Première ....* 




*GRANDE SOIRÉE AU THEBIG CYBER CAFÉ ....* 








*Thème BODY ART :  LE FLAMAND  ROSE  .....*








avec par ordre d'apparition :




*Atom Heart Mother :                       Nexka * 



*Relics:                                        Anntraxh * 



*Dark Side of The Moon :                  Lumai * 



*Wish You Were Here :                       Lorna *



*The Wall :                                   Macelene *



*Animals:                                              Kak* 


Des heures et des heures de peinture, de pose..... et tout ça pour quoi ???

pour faire disparaître les lolottes balisées.....

Sieur Roberto et son Savant Fou Tomtom, me semble-t-il , vont avoir un mal fou à nous localiser.....
heureusement que nous vous donnons des indices .....


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2004)

Moi je suis celle ki a une vache sur le dos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il m'ont même collé des faux cheveux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Non je suis pas blonde!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis celle ki a une vache sur le dos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez Nexka, assume !!!


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Allez Nexka, assume !!!



Pffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Puisque c'est comme ça, Lorna, pas de gateau Basque


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Il m'ont même collé des faux cheveux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui, ça se voit que t'es pas blonde !!!

 Vu les _ racines_, c'est claire que t'es pas blonde.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_(Si tu veux je te montrerai comment faire : tu vois, sur mon avatar, on voit pas de racines et pourtant... je suis pas blonde !!!)_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bé euuuh je m'en fout, j'en ai du VRAI ici, si je veux, et pas du gâteau basque/parisien !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis la remarque de Lumai ... tes racines, tes racines !!!


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et bé euuuh je m'en fout, j'en ai du VRAI ici, si je veux, et pas du gâteau basque/parisien !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bé euuuuuh le gateau c'est moi ki le fait, et un gateau fait par une Basque, ça donne du vrai gateau Basque euuuuuuhhhh !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, ça se voit que t'es pas blonde !!!
> 
> Vu les _ racines_, c'est claire que t'es pas blonde.
> 
> ...



Arrfff oki je veux bien que tu m'expliques, mais on va peut être en parler plutôt dans notre thread "rien que pour les dames" parce que Roberto va raler si on parle torchon ici


----------



## Kak (16 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis celle ki a une vache sur le dos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











moi je suis celle ka les cochons sur le dos !!


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis celle ka les cochons sur le dos !!












  Dites les filles , ça va là ??
Pas de problèmes de peau ??


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>











 moi je me demande à quoi peut bien ressembler l'eau de la piscine après nos plongeons !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande à quoi peut bien ressembler l'eau de la piscine après nos plongeons !!!



je sais pas à quoi elle ressemble, mais elle est bonne et la vue est superbe


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dites les filles , ça va là ??
> Pas de problèmes de peau ??



Maintenant que tu le dis, c'est vrai ke ça grattent ces peintures


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Thème BODY ART :  LE FLAMAND  ROSE  .....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je crois que je vais me remettre aux *Pink Floyd* moi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Il y avait quoi sur les autres faces ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> _Dis Macélène, tu me donneras des cours de maçonnerie ??_




Tu as ta truelle ?


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais me remettre aux *Pink Floyd* moi !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pour certaines,  ça n'est pas compliqué


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as ta truelle ?



et ton fil à plomb ???..... !!!!!


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais me remettre aux *Pink Floyd* moi !!









 et dans quel ordre vas-tu les reécouter .......????


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et bé euuuuuh le gateau c'est moi ki le fait, et un gateau fait par une Basque, ça donne du vrai gateau Basque euuuuuuhhhh !!



Et bé euuuuh, une Basque qui fait du gâteau Basque  qui joue au Rugby et qui dit que son gâteau est le meilleur, et bééé euuuh il faut pas la contredireuuuuuu !!!


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

Oui mais bon... En même temps, une basque qui se fait des mèches blondes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Pas taper...Pas taper..._


----------



## Nexka (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon... En même temps, une basque qui se fait des mèches blondes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maiiiis euuuhh non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  C'est le soleil d'abord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Hmmm je crois ke je vais contacter kelke potes de l'ETA moi _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon... En même temps, une basque qui se fait des mèches blondes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















Malheureux : une des premières règles ici :  *ne jamais "provoquer" une basque * !!!



Euh Nexka, ça tient toujours ton invitation ... je prépare une petite surprise !


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Hmmm je crois ke je vais contacter kelke potes de l'ETA moi _



Ceux planqués en Bretagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Maiiiis euuuhh non...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En parlant de çà ... un petit conseil ...






 Ne partez *jamais* en espagne, et tout particulièrement à Barcelonne avec une voiture immatriculée  *64* !!!

A moins d'aimer passer 1/2 heure au bord de la route, entourés de policiers armés jusqu'aux dents, qui scrutent le moindre de vos mouvements ... !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Voilà pour le conseil du jour !


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Malheureux : une des premières règles ici :  *ne jamais "provoquer" une basque * !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Euh Nexka, ça tient toujours ton invitation ... je prépare une petite surprise !












Trop tard !!


----------



## Nexka (17 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh Nexka, ça tient toujours ton invitation ... je prépare une petite surprise !



Ouaip ouaip bien sur que ça tient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vais pas le manger toute seule ce gateau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Puis tu pourras amener le reste de la collection de la dernière fois. 
Bon on fait ça kan les filles ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ceux planqués en Bretagne ?



Arff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis moi?? Tu tiens vraiment à ta voiture ??


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi nan, pas plus que ça, mais elle voui !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Ça s'attache vite c'est 'tite chose._


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2004)

Ouaip ouaip bien sur que ça tient  Je vais pas le manger toute seule ce gateau  Puis tu pourras amener le reste de la collection de la dernière fois. 
Bon on fait ça kan les filles ???  









  Bon je peux venir, j'ai un moment de libre....
Il manque l'adresse, le code porte, le phone au cas où .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ah! oui, le métro, l'étage .....


----------

